# S'AES Leysin 2004...



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2003)

Bah oui... tout est dans le titre... A quand une prochaine AES en Suisse?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Bah oui... tout est dans le titre... A quand une prochaine AES en Suisse?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Quand Richy est de retour de Chine ? Et dans la même lancée, quand je suis de retour de l'armée


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2003)

Je verrais bien volontiers Foguenne et sa clique à une AES Suisse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Et d'autre également...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Je verrais bien volontiers Foguenne et sa clique à une AES Suisse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Et d'autre également... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Histoire de finir complètement ivre mort dans un coin ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Histoire de finir complètement ivre mort dans un coin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non... je bois très peu habituellement... Ou raisonnablement...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2003)

Tiens j'ai une idée qui m'a traversé l'esprit, ca arrive des fois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai une connaissance qui fait du très bon vin dans une cave en Valais, on pourrait aller faire une dégustation un soir, il a pas mal de spécialités. La seule condition c'est que si on y va faut acheter du pinnard en partant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca pourrait être sympas non ? Ensuite on pourrait aller se manger une fondue chinoise à Volontée dans un resto pas loin


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Janvier 2003)

Pkoi pas... mais bon moi je bois que tu blanc


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * Pkoi pas... mais bon moi je bois que tu blanc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il fait le meilleur Johannisberg flétri que je connaisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En bouteille super design de 37.5cl pour 21.- pô cher en plus pour ce que c'est.

Sinon il avait une super bonne petite arvie arrivée première a Avinea 2002, mais bon y en a plus


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Janvier 2003)

Il a de la petite arvine ???


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * Il a de la petite arvine ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Super douce, mais il lui en resque plus beaucoup, donc y vend pas.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2003)

Je remonte le sujet pour que les autres le voyent


----------



## kisco (16 Janvier 2003)

ok mais seulement si on peut dormir sur place, ou si qqn me ramène en benz


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2003)

Ça s'annonce comme une beuverie et ça donne pas envie d'y vômir... pardon, d'y venir...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2003)

C'était une proposition pas une obligation donc


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Je verrais bien volontiers Foguenne et sa clique à une AES Suisse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Et d'autre également... comme aussi Alèm et ses hôtes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

SUPER   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !!!

et pour ça il faudrait plutot l'imaginer entre Lausanne et Genève... pour nos amis belges et français


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oups:</font><hr /> *(...) et pour ça il faudrait plutot l'imaginer entre Lausanne et Genève... pour nos amis belges et français 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui tout à fait, dans la région de Lausanne, ou même Genève.


----------



## Alex666 (16 Janvier 2003)

uéééé faites ca sur les rives du lac leman comme ça je viendrait en bateau (pas de controles alcotest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)









au fait s'il faut amener quelque chose...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Oui tout à fait, dans la région de Lausanne, ou même Genève.  * 

[/QUOTE]

A Geneve il y aura peu de Suisse. on y a deja parlé, Lausanne est le centre mieux, Vevey.

Simplement que venir depuis le Jura, Neuchatel ou le Valais ca fait 2 heures pour Geneve. Lausanne c'est une heure de moins pour tous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un sait me dire le numéro de cette SAES ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2003)

La dernière SAES que j'ai retroué est celle de montagne,  ICI .

C'était la numéro 4 et on était que deux (souvenirs, souvenirs,...)... Me semble pas qu'il y a eu d'autre ensuite... La SAES Hockey peut-etre ?


----------



## simon (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * La dernière SAES que j'ai retroué est celle de montagne,  ICI .

C'était la numéro 4 et on était que deux (souvenirs, souvenirs,...)... Me semble pas qu'il y a eu d'autre ensuite... La SAES Hockey peut-etre ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais on était 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon si vous voulez en refaire une on peut mais il faut déjè regarder une période propice parce qu'il y a les vacances de février pour le suniversitaires et certains on peut être des exas ou sont en vacance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors je propos qqch de le courant de fin février, après on se met d'accord sur une date et je regarde avec Cyril on avait une ptite idée faut voir si c'est possible à réaliser ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 
Alors je propos qqch de le courant de fin février, après on se met d'accord sur une date et je regarde avec Cyril on avait une ptite idée faut voir si c'est possible à réaliser ou pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Bcp plus tard... Début de l'été, depuis le temps t'as pas compris qu'il faut prévoir vraiment à l'avance avec cette équipe... En plus je serais pas là, et Richy non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fin février je suis à l'armée, si un militaire parmis vous dérrange pas à la limite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et Richy rentre en Mai je crois ?


----------



## cartman (16 Janvier 2003)

yop

pour la date je sais pas trop mais en tout cas chuis motiv' !!!

style region lausanne ce serait pas mal quand meme !!!

a+


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

(...)

Simplement que venir depuis le Jura, Neuchatel ou le Valais ca fait 2 heures pour Geneve.      Lausanne c'est une heure de moins pour tous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(...)  * 

[/QUOTE]

1h ou 2h c'est pas la mer à boire... ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) imagine un peu le voyage pour ceux qui viendraient de Belgique, d'France ou ailleurs que la Suisse. 

mais Lausanne, c'est parfait, c'est le centre de MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  donc pas de prob'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est mieux que le fin fond du Valais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez,  bonne nuit !!


----------



## Foguenne (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Je verrais bien volontiers Foguenne et sa clique à une AES Suisse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Et d'autre également... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai que ça pourrait être très sympa.
Pour les belges la région de Neuchatel est bien, mais Lausanne, bien qu'un peu plus loins ça va aussi.
Le problème pour moi c'est que je suis un peu "surchargé" au niveau des w-e jusqu'en avril (déménagement, ect,...)
Mais bon si ce n'est pas à celle-ci, ce sera à une autre.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Le problème pour moi c'est que je suis un peu "surchargé" au niveau des w-e jusqu'en avril (déménagement, ect,...)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Encore une raison de plus d'attendre mai/juin pour la prochaine SAES...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oups:</font><hr /> * 
mais Lausanne, c'est parfait, c'est le centre de MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  donc pas de prob'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est mieux que le fin fond du Valais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Jusqu'a nouvel avis, les lausannois ont toujours était en minorité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si on fait le compte on a eu droit à une large majorité de Fibourgeois et de Genevois


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2003)

D'après les photos de Foguenne de la dernière AES belge ça avait l'air bien sympa là-bas... et bien joliment fréquenté... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Les balades en montagne en Valais, c'est chouette... Mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Saura-t-on faire pareil en Suisse?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Janvier 2003)

Je suis partant, mais plus du coté de Lausanne que Geneve,  à cause des heures de route. (si j'habite toujours au même endroit)

Reste plus qu'à trouver une date ...
Qui en propose afin que l'on trie.


----------



## simon (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> *
Reste plus qu'à trouver une date ...
Qui en propose afin que l'on trie.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais toi justement


----------



## cartman (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Jusqu'a nouvel avis, les lausannois ont toujours était en minorité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si on fait le compte on a eu droit à une large majorité de Fibourgeois et de Genevois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

raison de plus puisque lausanne est entre 2... lol


----------



## kisco (17 Janvier 2003)

moi Vevey ça me convient à merveille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et sinon voilà la date provisoire de l'OnlyMac  LAN 5 : 8-9 mars 03.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * moi Vevey ça me convient à merveille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu connais un bar ou un endroit sympa à Vevey... Moi pas...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Janvier 2003)

Si ça ce fait à Vevey, il faudra faire le retour du tribute to pommea


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

Mais toi justement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]


Ouh là, attends, faut que je synchronise mon palm, pour tout mettre à jour dans mes week-ends.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

Mais toi justement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

En ce qui me concerne,

Pas le we 25 janv
Pas le we 1/2 fev
Pas le we 8/9 mars (OnlyMac lan 5)
Pas le we 22/23 mars
Pas le we 29/30 mars.

reste donc :
8/9 fév
15/16 fév
22/23 fév
1/2 mars
15/16 mars
5/6 avr
12/13 avr
19/20 avr
26/27 avr
3/4 mai
10/11 mai
17/18 mai
24/25 mai
31 mai/1 juin
7/8 juin
14/15 juin
21/22 juin (attention, fête de la musique)
28/29 juin
5/6 juill
12/13 juill (après tout ça c'est les dates de la SAES suivante ...)

voila, yapluka !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * 


Ouh là, attends, faut que je synchronise mon palm, pour tout mettre à jour dans mes week-ends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

finalement, c'est encore assez calme.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * 


reste donc :
8/9 fév
* 

[/QUOTE]


Le 8, je ne sais pas dans quel état psychologique je serai, car je change de décénnie.


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2003)

deffiniser une date, des français risques de venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on peu faire du ski aussi ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Janvier 2003)

euh... personnellement j'aimerais pas trop le weekend du 22/23, mais bon, vous faites comme vous voulez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le reste est a priori nickel.

++
Beru


----------



## bouilla (17 Janvier 2003)

mackie prend son autobus ? si c'est le cas bouilla est de la partie aussi!

dites...a 1200 metres d'altitude?..mon powerbook fonctionnera sous bluetooth et airport ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * 


Le 8, je ne sais pas dans quel état psychologique je serai, car je change de décénnie.
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Et pourtant ca serait le week end idéeal pour moi, sinon j peux pas pour els 4 prochains mois


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Et pourtant ca serait le week end idéeal pour moi, sinon j peux pas pour els 4 prochains mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Une SAESM ?

Suisse Apple Expo Sauvage Militaire.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * euh... personnellement j'aimerais pas trop le weekend du 22/23, mais bon, vous faites comme vous voulez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le reste est a priori nickel.

++
Beru  * 

[/QUOTE]

reste donc :

reste donc :
8/9 fév
15/16 fév

1/2 mars
15/16 mars

5/6 avr
12/13 avr
19/20 avr
26/27 avr

3/4 mai
10/11 mai
17/18 mai
24/25 mai

31 mai/1 juin
7/8 juin
14/15 juin
21/22 juin (attention, fête de la musique)
28/29 juin

5/6 juill
12/13 juill (après, c'est les dates de la SAES suivante ...)


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bouillabaisse:</font><hr /> * mackie prend son autobus ? si c'est le cas bouilla est de la partie aussi!

dites...a 1200 metres d'altitude?..mon powerbook fonctionnera sous bluetooth et airport ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

non l'avion il y a des Orly/geneve pour pas cher


----------



## bebert (17 Janvier 2003)

Je suis prêt à participer à une AES dans la zone lémanique.
Mais au fait, ça consiste en quoi une AES au juste ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je suis prêt à participer à une AES dans la zone lémanique.
Mais au fait, ça consiste en quoi une AES au juste ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J réponds pas à ca on va encore dire que je suis un alcoolique


----------



## Foguenne (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Mais au fait, ça consiste en quoi une AES au juste ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## bebert (17 Janvier 2003)

OK j'ai compris pour la Belgique, mais pour la Suisse, c'est fondue ou bien (avec l'accent) ?
Y'a la version thé-dansant avec Pascal Sevran ?


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2003)

ça depend, les suisses font de la biere ?


----------



## bebert (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ça depend, les suisses font de la biere ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais bien sûr !  Merci Google.


----------



## kisco (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ça depend, les suisses font de la biere ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

y a ça par exemple :  BFM 
ou  aussi Cardinal 
pour les romandes.

Et je te parle pas des vins...


----------



## casimir (18 Janvier 2003)

moi aussi je vais venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les douniers vont-ils me laisser passer ?


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2003)

Cardinal, une bière se connecte à vos envies 24 heures sur 24. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Cardinal, à la prochaine!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Excellent, ça donne envie de venir.


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *
Excellent, ça donne envie de venir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

un date !!


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

un date !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour moi, le 14-15 juin c'est ok.
Le 7 et 8 juin également
Le 3 et 4 mai un peu moins.

Mais je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir venir pour le moment.


----------



## toph (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Pour moi, le 14-15 juin c'est ok.
Le 7 et 8 juin également
Le 3 et 4 mai un peu moins.

Mais je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir venir pour le moment.   * 

[/QUOTE]

OK, je suis ton chauffeur cette fois


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * 

OK, je suis ton chauffeur cette fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est clair que l'idée d'une petite virée en Suisse devient de plus en plus tentante. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Attendons la date et nous verrons si nous pouvons nous libérer.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2003)

On pourrait faire de *ça* une AES.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Janvier 2003)

reste donc :
8/9 fév
15/16 fév
1/2 mars
15/16 mars
5/6 avr
12/13 avr
19/20 avr
26/27 avr
3/4 mai  (Et l'on voit Foguenne)
10/11 mai
17/18 mai
24/25 mai
31 mai/1 juin
7/8 juin  (Et l'on voit Foguenne)
14/15 juin  (Et l'on voit Foguenne)
21/22 juin (attention, fête de la musique)
28/29 juin
5/6 juill
12/13 juill (après, c'est les dates de la SAES suivante ...)


----------



## kisco (19 Janvier 2003)

je vous laisse trouver une date, et on verra après. j'ai déjà tellement de trcus...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * On pourrait faire de ça une AES.  * 

[/QUOTE]

J pense pas non, vraiment pas la même mentalité entre les gens


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

J pense pas non, vraiment pas la même mentalité entre les gens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Peux-tu développer?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ils boivent pas, c'est ça?


----------



## sylko (20 Janvier 2003)

Au mois de juin, ça sera très calme au bord du Léman, avec la réunion du G8, qui se tiendra à Evian


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * Au mois de juin, ça sera très calme au bord du Léman, avec la réunion du G8, qui se tiendra à Evian  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça promet un beau bordel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 S'il se passe quelque chose à Lausanne... je te raconte pas pour venir bosser...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Peux-tu développer?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ils boivent pas, c'est ça? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, mais y a deja une grande difference d'age et de mentalité, ca se lit sur leur site. En plus je connais Cuk personnellement, j me vois vraiment pas faire "la fete" avec lui...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Non, mais y a deja une grande difference d'age et de mentalité, ca se lit sur leur site. En plus je connais Cuk personnellement, j me vois vraiment pas faire "la fete" avec lui...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais souvent sur le site, et ils ne m'ont pas l'air si grabataires que ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelle est la moyenne d'âge d'une AES Suisse?


----------



## sylko (21 Janvier 2003)

Organisez une AAES... (After Apple Expo Sauvage)


----------



## Mitch (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais souvent sur le site, et ils ne m'ont pas l'air si grabataires que ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelle est la moyenne d'âge d'une AES Suisse?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai comme l'impression qu'on me vise la ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










déja je vais aller pour voir et me faire mon opinion a la réunion de CUK puis en plus le mot de grabataire (lire mon profil) ca me suit depuis un certain temps .....

Bon décidez vous pour une date et je viendrais..... j'ai encore du temps de libre......


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 
Quelle est la moyenne d'âge d'une AES Suisse?  * 

[/QUOTE]

mhhhh maxium 26/27 je pense, on a presque tous entre 20 et 25 ans me semble... En me référant aux premières SAES. Y a quelques exceptions mais à la moyenne ca les rend plus jeune


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

mhhhh maxium 26/27 je pense, on a presque tous entre 20 et 25 ans me semble... En me référant aux premières SAES. Y a quelques exceptions mais à la moyenne ca les rend plus jeune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai plus de 25...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai plus de 25... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

"Instruits par l'expérience, les vieilles gens sont soupçonneux" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(Désolé, j'ai pas pu résister...)_











++
Beru


----------



## Jean-iMarc (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Y a quelques exceptions mais à la moyenne ca les rend plus jeune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, ça fait du bien.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * 

Merci, ça fait du bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

mdr j pensais à toi et Mitch justement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais pchut tu viens de rajeunir


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2003)

trouvé sur le net, un  un bar qui a l'air sympa a lausanne


----------



## simon (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * trouvé sur le net, un  un bar qui a l'air sympa a lausanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah non pas celui là c'est pas un bar c'est le truc ou les frustrés de l'EPFL se retrouve pour discuter de leur denières équation de crypto analyse numérique sensorielle par intelligence artificielle pilotée par un robot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (et dire que j'ai passé deux ans à l'EPFL sans me rendre compte de rien)...

Macinside je te rassure y a plein d'autre bar à lÔzanne


----------



## Foguenne (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

mhhhh maxium 26/27 je pense, on a presque tous entre 20 et 25 ans me semble... En me référant aux premières SAES. Y a quelques exceptions mais à la moyenne ca les rend plus jeune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon ben si je suis trop vieux...


----------



## cartman (21 Janvier 2003)

tiens une vision de Sat que l'on ne m'avait pas encore faite... lol

non sans dec c'est un bar sympa mais il fo etre au poly pour ca....

allez mackie tu vas en trouver d'autres


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2003)

*La tournée des bars de Lausanne*http://www.leguide.ch/lausanne/sorties/tourneebars.asp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Là aussi*


_*Vérité vraie...*
Une golée de pinard
donne du dzet.
Une tsequée de Williamine
engendre l'accouet.
Quant à ceux qui boivent que de l'eau,
ils sont souvent gringes.
On se demande pourquoi?..._





Pour en savoir plus: *Topio.ch*


----------



## cartman (21 Janvier 2003)

a pas ete update tres recemment le guide la... rotfl... bar qu'a ferme y a 5 ans...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Bon ben si je suis trop vieux...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais t'as l'esprit jeune


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cartman:</font><hr /> *
allez mackie tu vas en trouver d'autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai été 2 fois en suisse, et j'avais pas encore l'age pour boir donc je peu pas connaitre les bar suisse


----------



## simon (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai été 2 fois en suisse, et j'avais pas encore l'age pour boir donc je peu pas connaitre les bar suisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour trouver un bar sympa ne t'inquiéte pas on va se débrouiller sans problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est de la night nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 olalala depuis le temps que je voulais la place celle là


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2003)

a boir tavernier


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)




----------



## toph (24 Janvier 2003)

Old Cat, La Meule, La Salamandre, La torpille, Vulcan, Boxer, Fleur d'abeilles............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hé oui il y en a encore beaucoup, tu peux aller en Suisse


----------



## Foguenne (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * Old Cat, La Meule, La Salamandre, La torpille, Vulcan, Boxer, Fleur d'abeilles............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hé oui il y en a encore beaucoup, tu peux aller en Suisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Boxer, c'est pas le nom d'une voiture aussi ?


----------



## toph (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Boxer, c'est pas le nom d'une voiture aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

N'oublies pas que l'alcool et l'automobile ne sont pas compatibles


----------



## ricchy (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Quand Richy est de retour de Chine ? Et dans la même lancée, quand je suis de retour de l'armée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Quelqu'un de bien ce Florent, il m'oublie pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 merci Florent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je rentre le 1er mai, à partir de là tout est envisagable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si vous avez la patience d'attendre jusque là...
Ca arrange pas mal de monde, et si nos amis Européens nous rejoignent, ça pourrait bien le faire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je peux mettre mon D60 à contribution. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heu, toujours pas d'âge maxi, je suis déjà dans ma 30 et une ième année moi ici en Chine.(désolé mon dictionnaire est out)
Le week du 10-11 mai c'est ma fête...
Je vais vous commander un ptit ipod, ok les gars?
On a pas choisi de date flûte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon ben voilà, je vous laisse le soin de trouver un ptit bar sympa...
Sur l'esplanade il y a un ptit sushi bar.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 
Je rentre le 1er mai, à partir de là tout est envisagable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si vous avez la patience d'attendre jusque là...
Ca arrange pas mal de monde, et si nos amis Européens nous rejoignent, ça pourrait bien le faire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

reste donc :

*3/4 mai (Et l'on voit Foguenne et Richy)*
10/11 mai (Et l'on voit Richy)
17/18 mai (Et l'on voit Richy)
24/25 mai (Et l'on voit Richy)

31 mai/1 juin (Et l'on voit Richy)
*7/8 juin (Et l'on voit Foguenne et Richy)*
*14/15 juin (Et l'on voit Foguenne et Richy)*
21/22 juin (attention, fête de la musique)
28/29 juin (Et l'on voit Richy)

5/6 juill (Et l'on voit Richy)
12/13 juill (après, c'est les dates de la SAES suivante ...)


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Janvier 2003)

Florent, t'es là quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * Florent, t'es là quand ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis démobilisé le 25 mai, mais j peux de toute façon venir n'importe quelle samedi depuis la fin de l'après midi. Ce ne sera qu'une histoire de motivation et de pas arriver trop ivre de mes 4 heures de train


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2003)

si j'ai bien compris, un AES est une "Apple Expo Sauvage" qui consiste à déguster vos ordinateurs millésimés et à connecter vos papilles aux différents alcool par le biais du goulot ?


----------



## simon (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par babelweb:</font><hr /> * si j'ai bien compris, un AES est une "Apple Expo Sauvage" qui consiste à déguster vos ordinateurs millésimés et à connecter vos papilles aux différents alcool par le biais du goulot ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Correct


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Janvier 2003)

Après, tout est une affaire de connectique et de débit moyen


----------



## kisco (27 Janvier 2003)

le facteur "bande passante" de la gorge est aussi non négligeable !


----------



## simon (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * le facteur "bande passante" de la gorge est aussi non négligeable ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Cette phrase prise hors de son contexte peut prêter à confusion... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 (ou sinon j'ai l'esprit vachement tordu, ce qui peut aussi être vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## casimir (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

Cette phrase prise hors de son contexte peut prêter à confusion... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 (ou sinon j'ai l'esprit vachement tordu, ce qui peut aussi être vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

on parle de grosse connexion internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et avec airport)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2003)

Alors vous me trouvez cette date ?


----------



## Mitch (29 Janvier 2003)

Florent tu es l'instigateur de cette rencontre..... on compte tous sur toi pour la date..... un peut d'initiative ....

Toutes vos dates me conviennent donc je serais la ..... (si on veut bien d'un vieu comme moi puisque comme richy  "je suis déjà dans ma 30 et  xxx n ième année moi".... mais on dit que les années de nourices ne comptent pas et je tete encore (la bouteille....)

Aller une Date .... une Date.....


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Janvier 2003)

3-4 Mai !!!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * 3-4 Mai !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Date arrêtée et définitive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le 3 mai je suis au concert de Renaud.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Date arrêtée et définitive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mhhh je serais plus partant pour le dernier week end de mai personnellement... Sinon je ferais avec...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mitch:</font><hr /> * Florent tu es l'instigateur de cette rencontre..... on compte tous sur toi pour la date..... un peut d'initiative .... * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est WebOlivier qui a relancé ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ma spécialité ce sont les SAES Montagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Surtout que je serais à l'armée dans la période de cette prochaine saes...


----------



## kisco (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Date arrêtée et définitive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le 3 mai je suis au concert de Renaud.  * 

[/QUOTE]

et moi j'y vais le vendredi 2

le samedi 3 ok, mais pas le dimanche 4 
(mais pas grave j'ai tellement de trucs que j'ai toutes façons peu de chance de venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Jean-iMarc (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * 3-4 Mai !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

OK pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * 

OK pour moi.













* 

[/QUOTE]

Alllez on fait un petit controle des présences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- WebOlivier
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside*
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne*
- toph*
- casimir*
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*


Voilà voilà, les * signifie qu'on a pas retourné avoir de nouvelle ou que la personne n'est pas sur de venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Completez la liste si vous venez.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (30 Janvier 2003)

ca pourrait etre ok pour moi ... faut que je me renseigne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (30 Janvier 2003)

- WebOlivier
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside*
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne*
- toph*
- casimir*
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- Slug*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2003)

Je me suis oublié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- WebOlivier
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside*
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne*
- toph*
- casimir*
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- Slug* 
- Florent


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2003)

le 3 et 4 mai ça tombe quand ? que je reserve


----------



## casimir (30 Janvier 2003)

je qui preque sur de venir


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Alllez on fait un petit controle des présences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- WebOlivier
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside*
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne*
- toph*
- casimir*
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*


Voilà voilà, les * signifie qu'on a pas retourné avoir de nouvelle ou que la personne n'est pas sur de venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Completez la liste si vous venez. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'ai pas confirmé encore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je me déciderai en temps voulu...


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2003)

je confirme donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quel est le moins cher train ou avion depuis paris ?


----------



## simon (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * Je me suis oublié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- WebOlivier
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside*
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne*
- toph*
- casimir*
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- Slug* 
- Florent  * 

[/QUOTE]

Sorry mais pour l'instant c'est bcp trop loin pour que ce soit prévu dans mon agenda, promis je vous tiens au courant


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je confirme donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quel est le moins cher train ou avion depuis paris ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En avion avec *EasyJet*... Mais ensuite *le train* depuis Genève te reviendra sûrement plus cher que le vol.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je confirme donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quel est le moins cher train ou avion depuis paris ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Easy Jet, c'est dans les 45 Aller/Retour... En tout cas avant les fêtes.

Donc ca donne :

- WebOlivier*
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne*
- toph*
- casimir*
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- Slug*
- Florent


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je n'ai pas confirmé encore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je me déciderai en temps voulu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et c est toi qui relanceait ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ralalal


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Et c est toi qui relanceait ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ralalal  * 

[/QUOTE]

Faudra voir... je me tâte... Si Foguenne vient avec ses «amies», et s'il vient sans, on en trouvera sur place...


----------



## casimir (30 Janvier 2003)

je confirme aussi


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Faudra voir... je me tâte... Si Foguenne vient avec ses «amies», D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

surtout ses amies


----------



## ricchy (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

Sorry mais pour l'instant c'est bcp trop loin pour que ce soit prévu dans mon agenda, promis je vous tiens au courant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Raison de plus pour le noter maintenant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si on te demande ce que tu fais le 3 mai...

Bhen tu y dis au gars ou à la demoiselle que ta journée elle est réservée depuis le 30 janvier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux plus reculer mon chtit Simon...
Ta puce aussi tu peux la prendre avec toi, ça lui fera pas de mal. 

Allez hop on rajoute la puce à la liste...

- WebOlivier*
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne*
- toph*
- casimir*
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- Slug*
- Florent 
- La Puce*

PS. faudrait voir pour te mettre une ptite icône, t'est bientôt le seul sur les forums à être encore vierge d'icône.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2003)

- WebOlivier*
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne*
- toph*
- casimir
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- Slug*
- Florent
- La Puce*


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2003)

info du p'tit gars de la somme qui ne porte pas de gilet vert

* ok dis à florent que je veux bien qu'il m'invite ! *





le méssage est passé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * info du p'tit gars de la somme qui ne porte pas de gilet vert * 

[/QUOTE]

C est qui ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2003)

tu sais pas le vieux briscard


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu sais pas le vieux briscard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Alem ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wohoho la folie je sens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Récaptitulons dans le prochain poste...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

- WebOlivier*
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- *macinside* (Guest Star)
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- *Foguenne** (Guest Star)
- toph*
- casimir (z'êtes nul)
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- *Slug** (Guest Star)
- Florent
- La Puce*
- *Alem* (Guest Star)


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2003)

C'est quoi les astériques...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * C'est quoi les astériques... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Les gens qui viennent probablement mais qui doivent confirmer hein dit mon grand ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> *Les gens qui viennent probablement mais qui doivent confirmer hein dit mon grand ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ok, les gens qui ne savent pas encore s'ils viennent et que probablement ils vont venir, mais c'est pas sûr...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crois que je rentre du Pérou la veille...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ok, les gens qui ne savent pas encore s'ils viennent et que probablement ils vont venir, mais c'est pas sûr...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crois que je rentre du Pérou la veille...  * 

[/QUOTE]

J croyais que t avais le concert de j'sais plus trop qui ?!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * - WebOlivier*
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside (Guest Star)
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne* (Guest Star)
- toph*
- casimir (z'êtes nul)
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- Slug* (Guest Star)
- Florent
- La Puce*
- Alem (Guest Star)    * 

[/QUOTE]


Tu peux enlever l'asterix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je viens


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

J croyais que t avais le concert de j'sais plus trop qui ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

Le 3, je crois, c'est Renaud.

Et demain... c'est Vanessa Carlton.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

w00t !!

- WebOlivier*
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside (Guest Star)
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne* (Guest Star)
- toph*
- casimir (z'êtes nul)
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- Slug (Guest Star)
- Florent
- La Puce*
- Alem (Guest Star)


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 


Tu peux enlever l'asterix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je viens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on se retrouve a geneve ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on se retrouve a geneve ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et j viens soit vous chercher en voiture soit en train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vu qu en voiture commence à manquer de place dans ma smart


----------



## maousse (7 Février 2003)

Bon, le sujet mérite un sticky, ou pas ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Et j viens soit vous chercher en voiture soit en train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vu qu en voiture commence à manquer de place dans ma smart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on met slug dans le coffre ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Et j viens soit vous chercher en voiture soit en train  * 

[/QUOTE]

en train ? ça marche bien le train en suisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Bon, le sujet mérite un sticky, ou pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C est bien parti pour me semble non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vu ce line-up de fou


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on met slug dans le coffre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut-il encore avoir un coffre


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Bon, le sujet mérite un sticky, ou pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais... c'est mon sujet...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais... c'est mon sujet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Que t as pas été capable de gérr


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Que t as pas été capable de géré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je posais juste une question comme ça, en passant.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je posais juste une question comme ça, en passant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

La bonne question au bon moment ca va etre l emeute


----------



## maousse (7 Février 2003)

Bon, voilà, c'est réglé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, c'est beau des suisses qui se chamaillent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Les dates, c'est quand ? (pas suivi toute l'histoire, moah....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> *
Les dates, c'est quand ? (pas suivi toute l'histoire, moah....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

3/4 mai c est dans le sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va créait les AESE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apple Expo Sauvages Européennes


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2003)

On parle même de mon sujet (et accessoirement de l'AES) sur *Mac4Ever*.


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2003)

petit rappel : je boycotte danone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ça marche miens avec du nestle


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2003)

Nous en avons parlé avec Toph hier soir et plus la soirée avancait, plus nous étions sûrs de venir mais bon vous savez ce que c'est ce genre de soirée...on s'emballe, on s'emballe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Nous allons donc essayer de venir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nous ne pouvons pas encore le garantir pour le moment sauf après une arrosée soirée.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * On parle même de mon sujet (et accessoirement de l'AES) sur Mac4Ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci Florent, et c est peut-etre ton SAES aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aurais tout entendu


----------



## bonpat (7 Février 2003)

Après 150 messages... Vous faites quoi, là?


----------



## bonpat (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Après 150 messages... Vous faites quoi, là? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tout le monde fait le mort. Bon je vais lire les 150 posts.
Au fait la semaine prochaîne je vais skier à Avoriaz, c'est pas loin de la suisse?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Après 150 messages... Vous faites quoi, là? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On a une sauterie entre mac user le 3/4 mai à Lausanne. vec tout pleins de guest stars


----------



## ricchy (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

On a une sauterie entre mac user le 3/4 mai à Lausanne. vec tout pleins de guest stars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et moi je reviens exprès de Chine pour pas raté ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est une à deux fois par année... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(dès fois plus, mais c'est rare)
Faut surtout pas oublier les accessoires. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chtttt, faut pas en dire plus, suspens...


----------



## bonpat (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 
Et moi je reviens exprès de Chine pour pas raté ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A pied ? (elle a déjà du être faite)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * C'est une à deux fois par année... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(dès fois plus, mais c'est rare)
Faut surtout pas oublier les accessoires. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chtttt, faut pas en dire plus, suspens...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai vu que c'était pour les jeunes. J'ai eu mon Apple IIe en 1985 et vous n'étiez peut-être pas tous nés...


----------



## bonpat (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 
On a une sauterie entre mac user le 3/4 mai à Lausanne. vec tout pleins de guest stars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Il y aura des mac user girl alors ?
C'est bien Lausanne?, je ne connais que G'nève


----------



## ricchy (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Il y aura des mac user girl alors ?
C'est bien Lausanne?, je ne connais que G'nève   * 

[/QUOTE]
Si la puce à Simon vient, alors oui il y aura au moins une mac user girl.
Mais Simon y partage pô. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Clair que Lausanne c'est bien.
La ville du CIO quand même...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *
J'ai vu que c'était pour les jeunes. J'ai eu mon Apple IIe en 1985 et vous n'étiez peut-être pas tous nés... * 

[/QUOTE]

T'inquiète, moi j'ai eût mon premier ordi en 1999. 
Un Imac DV 400...
Les temps changent, pour pouvoir partir en Chine j'ai dû acheter un titi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et suis pas un de ces djeunes là, moi je tape la trentaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc si tu veux venir, rajoute toi à la liste en précisant si tu est une guest star.


----------



## bonpat (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 
si la puce à Simon vient, alors oui il y aura au moins une mac user girl.
Mais Simon y partage pô.* 

[/QUOTE]
Il a raison faut en trouver d'autres. Faut inviter la switcheuse ellen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Clair que Lausanne c'est bien.
La ville du CIO quand même....* 

[/QUOTE]
Et les hôtels j'imagine qu'il y a ce qu'il faut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> *T'inquiète, moi j'ai eût mon premier ordi en 1999. Un Imac DV 400* 

[/QUOTE]
et avant tu faisais comment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Les temps changent, pour pouvoir partir en Chine j'ai dû acheter un titi. * 

[/QUOTE]
D'ailleurs je t'ai posté que j'aimais bien tes photos et je voulais savoir quel type d'appareil photo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Et suis pas un de ces djeunes là, moi je tape la trentaine. * 

[/QUOTE]
moi 38  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> *Donc si tu veux venir, rajoute toi à la liste en précisant si tu est une guest star* 

[/QUOTE]
Kezako une guest star pour la mac expo sauvage (onne)


----------



## ricchy (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Kezako une guest star pour la mac expo sauvage (onne) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Un invité de "marque", les guests stars viennent toutes de la France et la Belgique, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous ptits Suisses on les accueils...





 Haloa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Il a raison faut en trouver d'autres. Faut inviter la switcheuse ellen!!* 

[/QUOTE]
Et d'autre encore, je connais Rachel ça va p'têtre l'intéresser ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *Et les hôtels j'imagine qu'il y a ce qu'il faut* 

[/QUOTE]
Il y a, mais c'est assez cher, enfin en suisse presque tout est cher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *et avant tu faisais comment?* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu faisais comment avant quand tu avais pas de cellulaire ???
J'm'enfermais dans mon labo, et hop les bains faire ploutch ploutch avec les papiers photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *D'ailleurs je t'ai posté que j'aimais bien tes photos et je voulais savoir quel type d'appareil photo?* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout ce qui est en Chine: 
Canon D60, zobjectif du 17mm au 200mm + le facteur 1,6.
Donc multiplie par 1,6 chaques focale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 iso 100, sur carte MD 1Go.
Pour les photos de New-York:
Pentax 645, zobjectif du 28mm au 150mm + un doubleur, sans trépied.
Pour le reste des tophs mannequins portraits:
Pentax 6/7, Pentax 645, Mamyia 645, Canon EOS 1N, D30 et D60.
Je tiens à préciser que je n'ai à chaques fois deux boîtiers. Un moyen format et un 24X36. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Exception en ce moment, j'ai un Mamyia 645, le D60, et un EOS 5.
Voilà tout mes sous passent dans les appareils photos...


----------



## simon (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 


Si la puce à Simon vient, alors oui il y aura au moins une mac user girl.
Mais Simon y partage pô. 

* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est net que je partage pôôôôôôôôôôô


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

j'ai trouvé l'aller retour Paris (orly)/Geneve depart a 8 heures arrivé 9h10 mais et retour a 19h55 de geneve 62 euros 50 taxe d'aeroport incluse


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2003)

- WebOlivier*
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside (Guest Star)
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne* (Guest Star)
- toph*
- casimir (z'êtes nul)
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- Slug (Guest Star)
- Florent
- La Puce*
- Alem (Guest Star)


----------



## bonpat (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai trouvé l'aller retour Paris (orly)/Geneve depart a 8 heures arrivé 9h10 mais et retour a 19h55 de geneve 62 euros 50 taxe d'aeroport incluse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tu n'as pas trouvé de Paris Lausane? Ca existe?


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

Si mais 400 euros c'est trop


----------



## bonpat (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * Si mais 400 euros c'est trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est vrai que c'est cher.
Et après de G'nève à Lôsane tu roules?
Et ton retour c'est le dimanche soir?
Et comment tu as fait pour trouver le vol?
Et quand viens tu chercher ta borne Airport?
Et quelle machine tu emmènes?
Et prends tu deux, trois , quatre ou cinq tenues de rechange?
Et ben raconte, quoi!


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
c'est vrai que c'est cher.
Et après de G'nève à Lôsane tu roules?
* 

[/QUOTE]

florent propose de venir nous chercher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *Et ton retour c'est le dimanche soir?   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui dimanche

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *Et comment tu as fait pour trouver le vol?   * 

[/QUOTE]

je regarde les panneaux 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *Et quand viens tu chercher ta borne Airport?   * 

[/QUOTE]

fin du mois quand j'aurais reparer la voiture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *Et quelle machine tu emmènes?   * 

[/QUOTE]

iBook, Pismo ou le Ti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *Et prends tu deux, trois , quatre ou cinq tenues de rechange?   * 

[/QUOTE]

un seul sufit


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

florent propose de venir nous chercher   * 

[/QUOTE]

T arrives le samedi ou le dimanche ? Because je serais encore à l armée et je ne rentrerais pas avant 17h/18h le samedi ;/


----------



## bebert (11 Février 2003)

Vous acceptez les 35 ans  et plus ?


----------



## ricchy (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Vous acceptez les 35 ans  et plus ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais oui, pas de probleme.
On sera pas de trop pour tenir tous ces jeunes.


----------



## toph (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Vous acceptez les 35 ans  et plus ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'espère bien ou vous ne verrez pas le foguenne , car normalement je le promène en Suisse


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2003)

bon si florent peu pas venir j'irais explorer la suisse en train


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bon si florent peu pas venir j'irais explorer la suisse en train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah si florent doit y être sinon je viens pas !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(on m'a dit que JackSim faisait très peur en vrai et florent a promis de me protéger !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2003)

*Zarathoustra*  doit être là, sinon bah j'viens pô ! nan !


----------



## bebert (13 Février 2003)

Si Frédo ne vient pas, moi non plus !


----------



## casimir (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frédo:</font><hr /> * Zarathoustra  doit être là, sinon bah j'viens pô ! nan !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















* 

[/QUOTE]

il est trés occupé


----------



## Jean-iMarc (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Un invité de "marque", les guests stars viennent toutes de la France et la Belgique, 
Nous ptits Suisses on les accueils...
 Haloa 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis promu Gest Star alors ????


----------



## Jean-iMarc (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Mais oui, pas de probleme.
On sera pas de trop pour tenir tous ces jeunes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je viens de basculer de l'autre coté, je suis donc consideré comme un vieux par cette bande de trublions.


----------



## ricchy (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * Je suis promu Gest Star alors ????










* 

[/QUOTE]

Depuis ta première venue, mais on te l'avais pas dit, pas que ça te monte à la tête.
Rien que voir ta réaction là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * 
Je viens de basculer de l'autre coté, je suis donc consideré comme un vieux par cette bande de trublions. * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu me fais peur quand tu parles de basculer de l'autre côté. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (côté obscur) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors vieille branche, comme ça qu'on va t'appeler désormais.


----------



## steph75 (15 Février 2003)

tout à fait


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bon si florent peu pas venir j'irais explorer la suisse en train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]






 Florent il arrive de la Caserne militaire de Dubendorl et il est lessivé... Facile qu'il disait le Beru... Mais le Beru il avait pas pensé aux restructurations d'armée 21 depuis 2003 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je l'ai senti passé cette première semaine de gentil petit soldat... qui fait 4x par jour des pompes... me suis bien amusé a me rouler dans la neige/boue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On verra quand je finirais le week end du 3/4...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ah si florent doit y être sinon je viens pas !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T viens te rouler dans la neige avec moa ?


----------



## Blob (15 Février 2003)

Elle a l'air bien embarquée cette AESs.... dommage que la date ne m'arrange pas vraiment (je me remettrais sans doute a peine de mon anniversaire a cette date la! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Mackie tu me payes le voyage?


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2003)

il y a pas des bruxelles geneve pas cher ?


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

T viens te rouler dans la neige avec moa ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

il y en aura encore au mois de mai ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

il y en aura encore au mois de mai ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme nos lieuts sont partis là ils devraient être capables de faire venir des canons à neige juste pour nous faire faire des positions de tirs dans la neige... :/


----------



## casimir (15 Février 2003)

on peu venir jouer avec toi ?


----------



## ricchy (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr /> * on peu venir jouer avec toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Après être passé chez le psy pour me faire réformer, comptez pas sur moi pour ces conneries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je te souhaite bonne chance mon chtit Flo.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2003)

Pour ma part, je ne serais très probablement pas de la partie. Amusez-vous bien...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 






 Florent il arrive de la Caserne militaire de Dubendorl et il est lessivé... Facile qu'il disait le Beru... Mais le Beru il avait pas pensé aux restructurations d'armée 21 depuis 2003 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je l'ai senti passé cette première semaine de gentil petit soldat... qui fait 4x par jour des pompes... me suis bien amusé a me rouler dans la neige/boue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On verra quand je finirais le week end du 3/4... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais ben d'après ce que tu m'as dit sur iChat, non seulement armée 21 est passée par là, mais en plus tu es tombé sur le psychopathe de service... condoléances et bon courage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * le psychopathe de service... condoléances et bon courage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Beru  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu rigoles, mais le sergent-marjor de la Compagnie 2 se nomme Killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'étais mort de rire


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2003)

vous l'avez deja dit


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 
Alors vieille branche, comme ça qu'on va t'appeler désormais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]


Vieille Guest Branche s'il te plait !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Si Frédo ne vient pas, moi non plus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est malin ! si t'es pas là, bah moen non plus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










moi j'y suis bien, annotée d'une *  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais pas sûr encore d'y être en vrai


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
moi j'y suis bien, annotée d'une *  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais pas sûr encore d'y être en vrai 
* 

[/QUOTE]

ne sachant pas à l'avance la forme que j'aurais (actuellement au plus bas) je ne peus confirmer qu'au dernier moment,
soit venir à l'improviste (seule ou accompagnée), si vous n'y voyez pas d'inconvénient.
aussi, si la forme est de la partie, je (nous) ne viendrais que pour trinquer un p'tit verre d'évian avec vous, rien qu' un chtit moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voili voillà
@+


----------



## bonpat (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * ne sachant pas à l'avance la forme que j'aurais (actuellement au plus bas) je ne peus confirmer qu'au dernier moment * 

[/QUOTE]
moi si oupsy vient pô, je viens pô...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Février 2003)

Qu'ils sont **i***s.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, moa je viendrai, qui m'aime me suive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (toujours dangereux de dire des trucs comme ça, mais je vais courageusement assumer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

++
Beru


----------



## casimir (20 Février 2003)

moi je t'aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on dort ensemble  ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Février 2003)

J'ai déjà une peluche


----------



## bonpat (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai trouvé l'aller retour Paris (orly)/Geneve depart a 8 heures arrivé 9h10 mais et retour a 19h55 de geneve 62 euros 50 taxe d'aeroport incluse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Si j'y vais en voiture ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

au départ de paris ?


----------



## bonpat (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * au départ de paris ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu en connais beaucoup qui font Paris-Lausane en partant de Genève ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Tu en connais beaucoup qui font Paris-Lausane en partant de Genève ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Un gas qui c est endormi dans le train


----------



## ricchy (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai trouvé l'aller retour Paris (orly)/Geneve depart a 8 heures arrivé 9h10 mais et retour a 19h55 de geneve 62 euros 50 taxe d'aeroport incluse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va pas plus vite en TGV ???
Gare de Lyon-Lausanne.
Pas besoin d'être à l'aéroport à l'avance, arrivée direct dans notre belle ville de Lausanne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon moi j'dis ça comme ça.


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

paris/lausanne en TGV ça vaut la peau des cou.....


----------



## ricchy (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * paris/lausanne en TGV ça vaut la peau des cou..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Autant pour moi, venez en avion alors.


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

je viens sur le regarder sur le site de  SNCF on peu pas reservez pour mai !!!


----------



## ricchy (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je viens sur le regarder sur le site de  SNCF on peu pas reservez pour mai !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]
Toi parler français ?
je viens sur le regarder sur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ca veux dire quoi tout ça, même si j'ai compris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Histoire de taquiner un peu hein.


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 
Toi parler français ?
je viens sur le regarder sur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ca veux dire quoi tout ça, même si j'ai compris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Histoire de taquiner un peu hein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

il était tard et j'avais un peu bu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en plus ça me permet de me rattraper plus tard et donc de faire encore plus de posts


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * au départ de paris ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu répondras un jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Tu en connais beaucoup qui font Paris-Lausanne en partant de Genève ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

hihihi... j'adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bon alors vous venez à deux !?!?


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Autant pour moi, venez en avion alors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

viendez qu'i disaient...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec quel argent ??


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

viendez qu'i disaient...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec quel argent ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


si t'es moins timide que macinside je peux peut-être t'emmener si j'y vais...


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 


si t'es moins timide que macinside je peux peut-être t'emmener si j'y vais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis timide mais je ne suis pas un geek comme mackie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mackie doit avoir peur que tu lui fasses payer l'essence en nature...


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je suis timide mais je ne suis pas un geek comme mackie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mackie doit avoir peur que tu lui fasses payer l'essence en nature...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis pas geek deja et je paye en téléphone


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je suis pas geek deja et je paye en téléphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il m'en faut un deuxième... tu as ?


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

non, rien retrouvé sous un train depuis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon alors pour y aller : Train, avion ou bonpat ?


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * non, rien retrouvé sous un train depuis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon alors pour y aller : Train, avion ou bonpat ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé mais ma voiture n'a que deux places. Je n'ai qu'une place à proposer (F40)


----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Mars 2003)

On prends déjà rendez-vous pour la prochaine SACAES (Suisse America's Cup Apple Expo Sauvage) ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * On prends déjà rendez-vous pour la prochaine SACAES (Suisse America's Cup Apple Expo Sauvage) ?









* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais la j vais déjà commencer par aller dormir sinon j dégueule sur mon clavier... C est pas carnaval tous les jours...


----------



## ricchy (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * C est pas carnaval tous les jours...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah non?
Je pensais qu'à l'école militaire c'était fête tous les jours.
Allez tiens bon mon chtit Florent, j'ai connu ça aussi...


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

quel missions de voiloir venir en train !!!


----------



## Frodon (3 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Je serais eventuellement interessé de venir à cette SAES, cependant quelqu'un pourrait me résumer comment ca va se passer?

Lieu, date, heure, programme (s'il y en a un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...etc

Merci d'avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+


----------



## Frodon (3 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

SNCF bonjour, voici vos horaires Monsieur Macinside avec les critères que vous avez donné:

Aller:






Retour:






Il existe d'autres horaires dans les plages horaires selectionnées mais ce ne sont pas des trajets directs. Si cependant vous souhaitez en prendre connaissance, n'hesitez pas a nous les demander.

La SNCF vous informe que les reservations pour ce voyage ne seront possible qu'a partir du 5 Mars 2003.
La SNCF vous remercie de votre confiance et vous souhaite un agréable voyage.

A Bientôt


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

on peu avoir un resumer de la sitution :

-lieu exacte
-herbergeur
-ce qu'il faut amene
-...


----------



## simon (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on peu avoir un resumer de la sitution :

-lieu exacte
-herbergeur
-ce qu'il faut amene
-...




* 

[/QUOTE]

lieu: Trifouilles les oies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hebergeur: La maison des alcolos anonymes privée de la région trifouillaises des oies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce qu'il faut amener: tout ce que tu peux, tout ce que tu trouves en chemin, vraiment tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je crois que je vais aller faire dodo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 fatigué moi je suis très ....


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

lieu: Trifouilles les oies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hebergeur: La maison des alcolos anonymes privée de la région trifouillaises des oies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce qu'il faut amener: tout ce que tu peux, tout ce que tu trouves en chemin, vraiment tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je crois que je vais aller faire dodo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 fatigué moi je suis très .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça me semble un bon programme, je peux venir dodo avec toi ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sois pas jalouse la puce, j'aime que les petits suisses au sucre...


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

ouhlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  mince, c'est loin trifouillis les oyeeeeees !!!


----------



## simon (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ça me semble un bon programme, je peux venir dodo avec toi ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sois pas jalouse la puce, j'aime que les petits suisses au sucre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon pour finir j'y vais maintenant au dodo, sorry mais la place est déjà prise LaPuce dort déjà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allez je vais la rejoindre...


----------



## ricchy (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * Bon pour finir j'y vais maintenant au dodo, sorry mais la place est déjà prise LaPuce dort déjà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allez je vais la rejoindre... * 

[/QUOTE]

Dormir avec une Puce y'a vraiment pas idée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te comprends pas dès fois mon Simon.


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Mars 2003)

POuwa.... greg ce reveille....

salut tout le monde.... comment ca va ???

bon bref...
Heu koi ou comment pkoi ??? arf !!! 









Serais présent comme d'hab


----------



## ricchy (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * POuwa.... greg ce reveille....
salut tout le monde.... comment ca va ???
bon bref...
Heu koi ou comment pkoi ??? arf !!! 







Serais présent comme d'hab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens un revenant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les extraterrestres ont fini de t'étudier ?
Tu t'est déjà confirmé sur la liste ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au plaisir Greg.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * POuwa.... greg ce reveille....

salut tout le monde.... comment ca va ???

bon bref...
Heu koi ou comment pkoi ??? arf !!! 









Serais présent comme d'hab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Na fait un gros dodo ???

Bonjour et bienvenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour info, pendant que tu dormais, Alinghi à remporté l'America's Cup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais si tu ne le sais pas encore, c'est que tu as le sommeil profond. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * POuwa.... greg ce reveille....

salut tout le monde.... comment ca va ???

bon bref...
Heu koi ou comment pkoi ??? arf !!! 









Serais présent comme d'hab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Booooyaaaah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon membre d'honneur d'amûr


----------



## Frodon (5 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Sérieusement, quelqu'un pourrait résumer un peu les choses au sujet de cette SAES?

-lieu exacte
-herbergeur
-ce qu'il faut amene
-...

Merci d'avance
A+


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Booooyaaaah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon membre d'honneur d'amûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Foui je suis de retour !!! d'ailleur faut qu'on ce parle !!! Je sais que tu me trompe


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * 
Pour info, pendant que tu dormais, Alinghi à remporté l'America's Cup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais si tu ne le sais pas encore, c'est que tu as le sommeil profond. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

QUI VIEN FAIRE LA FETE A GENEVE SAMEDI ?????????? VENEZ TOUS !!!!!

BAMBOULER !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * 

Foui je suis de retour !!! d'ailleur faut qu'on ce parle !!! Je sais que tu me trompe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux parler de qui? Slug? Shralldam? Florent? Einbert? 'Tain je sais plus où j'en suis moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S. Par contre pour la only maclan... euh comment dire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oui je fais chier je sais... Mais crois-moi j'ai pas le choix...


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Tu veux parler de qui? Slug? Shralldam? Florent? Einbert? 'Tain je sais plus où j'en suis moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S. Par contre pour la only maclan... euh comment dire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oui je fais chier je sais... Mais crois-moi j'ai pas le choix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... je t'attend sur AIM ou autre pour en discuter.... je suis pret à te pardonner mais faudra faire des éfforts !!!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Mars 2003)

Ben c'est raté... On discutera ce soir là je dois aller bosser... mon exam... (bah vi, la cause c'est un exam de physique de merde, le 11 mars au matin, que j'ai l'interdiction de louper si je veux pas me choisir une autre branche secondaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (6 Mars 2003)

...

je ne fais que passer ...

...


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * ...

je ne fais que passer ...

...  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu confirme ta venu ?


----------



## ricchy (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,

Sérieusement, quelqu'un pourrait résumer un peu les choses au sujet de cette SAES?

-lieu exacte
-herbergeur
-ce qu'il faut amene
-...

Merci d'avance
A+  * 

[/QUOTE]

Lieu: Lausanne
Hebergeur: tu as le choix, cela va du Palace à l'auberge de jeunesse, autrement en passant par la fenêtre tu peux aller squatter chez Simon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce qu'il faut amener: Un portable, si t'en as un, ta bonne humeur, et tout ce que tu veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'autres vont compléter la liste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ma part je prends mon appareil photo, je sens qu'il va y en avoir cette fois ...


----------



## kisco (7 Mars 2003)

je complète la liste avec : 
- ton iPod, surtout si t'as pas de portable


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

et si j'ai les 2 ?


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et si j'ai les 2 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mackie a des arguments irréfutables (de chevet)...


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

oui, il mesure au moins un mêtre CUBE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (private joke)


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * oui, il mesure au moins un mêtre CUBE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (private joke)  * 

[/QUOTE]

ça tombe bien, Slug me débarrasse d'un autre m3  de 35Kgs...


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

bon, au final la réparation de ma voiture va pas me couter grand choses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais même avoir des sous en plus pour venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merde ça marche pas l'euro en suisse


----------



## simon (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bon, au final la réparation de ma voiture va pas me couter grand choses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais même avoir des sous en plus pour venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merde ça marche pas l'euro en suisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il suffit d'aller les changer à la banque parce que sinon tu risques effectivement de te faire avoir à certains endroit


----------



## simon (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 
autrement en passant par la fenêtre tu peux aller squatter chez Simon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semble que cela va être difficile parce que j'ai baricadé les fenêtres depuis que le proprio esst venu se servir...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

Il me semble que cela va être difficile parce que j'ai baricadé les fenêtres depuis que le proprio esst venu se servir...






* 

[/QUOTE]

Attends que j arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Avec nos cours de combats rapproché j vais la défoncer ta baricade


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Mars 2003)

Mort de rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca combat, maintenant, un observateur? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout se perd...


----------



## simon (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Attends que j arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Avec nos cours de combats rapproché j vais la défoncer ta baricade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Suis impatient de voir ça je dois dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







: D


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Mort de rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca combat, maintenant, un observateur? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cours donné par les instructeurs de l'infanterie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a eut plus d'infos y a bcp de change qu'une bonne partie de notre compagnie finisse rens dans l'infanterie et chez les grenadiers... d'ou ces entrainements de fous qu'on a droit en première grace à armée 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J me vois mal aller avec les grenadiers de char


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 
Tout se perd...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais pour te reconforter les anciens obs resteront la meme chose


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Mars 2003)

T'inquiètes, je me suis renseigné de mon côté... faut dire que tu m'as fait peur avec tes histoires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais non, j'ai un cours de répétition dans 2 semaines et... revue technique + une semaine en poste flexible (ça veut dire planter un tente, tendre un câble, et corrompre le gars à qui appartiendra le bâtiment dans lequel on s'installera pour qu'il prête une vieille télé afin qu'on y branche la Playstation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Mars 2003)

Tiens pendant que j'y pense... Faut quand même que je t'avertisse que la première chose à être mise en alerte maximale en cas d'événement international grave, c'est les forces aériennes... On s'était fait sucrer une sortie à cause de ça un certain 11 septembre...


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

une armé en suisse c'est comme une marine, a quoi ça peu bien leurs servir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a merde ça marche plus maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * une armé en suisse c'est comme une marine, a quoi ça peu bien leurs servir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a merde ça marche plus maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

- Défense en cas de guerre (a rien pour les 10 prochaines années au moins)
- Sécurité interne (Davos, Evian, etc...) Il y aura 4000 soldats pour Evian par ex.
- Et pour les catastrophes naturelles (l'endroit le plus actif maintenant je pense)


na


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Mars 2003)

Toi, tu sors de la session "Lignes directrices de la Défense Nationale" présentée par Captain Igloo euuuuh... Kolonel Zahler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Grand moment de poilade si mes souvenirs sont exacts


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Toi, tu sors de la session "Lignes directrices de la Défense Nationale" présentée par Captain Igloo euuuuh... Kolonel Zahler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut bien que je prouve qu'on fait pas que de glander et que Zahler est pas payé pour rien par nos impots


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

depuis quand les suisses payes des impots ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * depuis quand les suisses payes des impots ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Depuis qu'on a une armée


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2003)

viré l'armé, a sert a rien


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Mars 2003)

Sisisi... à faire chier les djeunz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais sinon, non, ça ne sert strictement à rien


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2003)

les suisses c'est comme les belges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'y conprend absolument rien !


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * les suisses c'est comme les belges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'y conprend absolument rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si on comprend.... pas bcp mais on comprend....

Bon le vrais problème, c'est la lenteur


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Mars 2003)

'foiré


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 'foiré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Réaliste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon tu viens a la lan ou pas toua


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Mars 2003)

Elle est quand? le 31? Si oui, alors peut-être que je passerai, ça dépendra de mon état


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Elle est quand? le 31? Si oui, alors peut-être que je passerai, ça dépendra de mon état 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui c'est ca... mais non tu passe... c'est tout


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Mars 2003)

Je te dis ça va dépendre de l'état 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui sera proche de celui de Florent vu que je serai au beau milieu d'un cours de répétition


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Je te dis ça va dépendre de l'état 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui sera proche de celui de Florent vu que je serai au beau milieu d'un cours de répétition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

arf...
ben tu viens quand meme


----------



## ricchy (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * viré l'armé, a sert a rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah, tu crois vraiment ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'armée en Suisse, c'est pas difficile à imaginer :
Tu te rappels quand tu étais petit ?
Bhen c'est pareil, là c'est des "grand" qui joue avec des "ptits" soldats.
C'est vraiment désolant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Juste une anecdote:
Nous étions couché à terre avec nos fass 57 (grand fusil) et voili ti pas que le lieutenant nous demande de faire semblant de tirer sur "l'ennemi" nous nous exécutons, et 2 secondes plus tard il nous dit :
Non mais vous devez dire Pan - Pan - Pan ect....
Si ça c'est pas des gamineries, alors je me demande bien ce que c'est.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et dire qu'on paye pour ça. "no comment"

Je voulais juste faire ascenseur, autrement.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

meuuuh ... les suisses ils sont pas compliqués .. faut pas croire ... je crois que c'est nous qu'on est compliqués


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

a bon ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

y a qu'a te regarder mackie


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

je suis tout simple moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais pas simplet ça c'est SMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

j'ai pas dit que t'etais simplet


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

je me prepare a toutes évantualiter


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

hehe c'est bien d'etre prévoyant comme ca


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

nom coté suisse sans doute


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

t'as du sang suisse ? ca se dirait pas ..


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je me prepare a toutes évantualiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu fais bien...
Tu aimes les gages ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu fais bien...
Tu aimes les gages ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

tu veux l'inviter a manger une fondue ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

tu veux l'inviter a manger une fondue ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi non mais il y en a plus d'un qui c'est fait avoir...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Moi non mais il y en a plus d'un qui c'est fait avoir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je les plainds ...


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

tu veux l'inviter a manger une fondue ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça me donne faim tout ça


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça me donne faim tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et soif je parie ...


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

oui, et on boit quoi ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

je sais pas ... de la biere avec du rhum ?


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

ils font ça en suisse ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

pis etre ... ils boivent de la vodka colorée alors ..


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

vert alors, vu l'agriculture local


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

nana justement .. bleu rouge noir, etc .. demande a florent !


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

je veux tester


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

c'est moins fort que la vodka normale .. mais les couleurs sont sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 srtout pour les cocktails


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * c'est moins fort que la vodka normale .. mais les couleurs sont sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 srtout pour les cocktails  * 

[/QUOTE]

on peu passer commande ou ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

demande a florent le week end prochain .. je me rapelle plus.
moi j'en ai achete en espagne ..


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

on peu pas commander ça quelque part  ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

j't'ai dit .. attend ce week end .. florent repondra a ta question


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * j't'ai dit .. attend ce week end .. florent repondra a ta question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le pauvre est à l'armée !!!!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * 

Le pauvre est à l'armée !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il est passé chez les grenadiers ou pas ?


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2003)

j'aime bien la grenadine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a merde rien avoir


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

il est passé chez les grenadiers ou pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bijouuurrrr communauté amical des joyeux lurrons du forums (ah t es la toi !) de magénération tout pleins de mackeux !

Emportez-vous pas je rentre maintenant de ma deuxième maison (c est bo ce que je dis quand meme deja ce cote patriote) et je suis tres franchement ivrreee morttttt (c est ca qui faut durant 4 heures de train) alors si les propos qui vont suivre ne sont pas sensé faut pas chercher é comprendre, c est normal oki doki ? (prout comme ca au passage na !)

Bon je disais donc non je suis pas chez les grenadiers et je compte pas y aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apprendre a se rouler par terre et faire du NTTC (nouvelle technique de tir au cul heuu de tir de combat) dans toutes les positions ca m'intéresse pas vraiment faut dire... Donc je reste bien pennard sous le reigne des FA à m'amuser mais bon on se la coule pas si douce que ca, j viens de découvrire les jolis postes d'observation de 2m2 dans lesquelles on va rester durant 3 semaines et qu'on va devoir déplacer chaque 2 jours... Chouette j'aime creuser des trous de 3 mètres... 

Bref je m'égarde je sais pas de quoi vous parliez, ca à prioris selon mon avis personnel le sujet est encore parti en couille me semble-il (+t) bref... heuu ouais voila quoi...

Mais bon la semaien prochaine on va faire commaissance du général francais chef des forces aériennes de votre pays de fromages qui puent donc voila quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Heuu la j ai plus grand chose à dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A part qu'a l'armée on s'éclate bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 8 romands perdus dans 140 suisses allemand ca fout un joli bordel quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et en plus y veulenent que je revienen q uand j'ai fini c est tit pas bo ce cote chalheureux de l'armée suisse quand même !

Bon j'arrete... Quoi en fait non... Beru tu vas survivre t'inquiete pas vous allez pas en foutre une de la journée, le plus dur sera juste l'appel du matin et c est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dis toi au moins que t'es pas sous armée 21 toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BOn jé vou léss j vé finir ma cuite au café pomme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Bon, alors même question que pour l'AES lyonnaise : y a-t-il un bus ou des voitures en partance de Clermont-Ferrand pour cette AES suisse ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si oui, je viens


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Mars 2003)

Ouaiiis les dernières nouvelles du front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> *
Donc je reste bien pennard sous le reigne des FA à m'amuser mais bon on se la coule pas si douce que ca, j viens de découvrire les jolis postes d'observation de 2m2 dans lesquelles on va rester durant 3 semaines et qu'on va devoir déplacer chaque 2 jours... Chouette j'aime creuser des trous de 3 mètres... 
*

[/QUOTE]

Ouaiiis même sous Armée XXI vous allez continuer à jouer les taupes ! Bien fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
*
Heuu la j ai plus grand chose à dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A part qu'a l'armée on s'éclate bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 8 romands perdus dans 140 suisses allemand ca fout un joli bordel quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et en plus y veulenent que je revienen q uand j'ai fini c est tit pas bo ce cote chalheureux de l'armée suisse quand même !
*

[/QUOTE]

Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si ça se trouve je vais me retrouver avec Florent comme sous-off ou pire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'vais avoir intérêt à faire gaffe les années prochaines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />

Bon j'arrete... Quoi en fait non... Beru tu vas survivre t'inquiete pas vous allez pas en foutre une de la journée, le plus dur sera juste l'appel du matin et c est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dis toi au moins que t'es pas sous armée 21 toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben tu sais, je reviens juste de ma première semaine de cours de répèt' là... Genre à présent je suis quadri-fonctionnaire... Observateur-AWZ-transmissions-météo... Ils nous ont appris à nous servir du matos des transmissions, parce qu'il paraît que les soldats trans qu'ils vont nous envoyer savent pas s'en servir... On va les mettre sur le poste ces tire-au-flancs tu vas voir ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, l'ambiance est moult tranquille... Genre le sergent-major qui tente de bien nous aligner à l'appel, t'entends généralement une voix du fond d'une section qui dit "va chiiiieeeer" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 niarf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le reste des occupations, ça a été cartes, bronzette, et bourrage de gueule quasiment tous les soirs, parce que bon faut pas se laisser aller hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et la semaine prochaine, postes flexibles version Armée XXI... Une tente, une radio avec son antenne qui marchera de toute façons pas, le MEG, les ILR et c'est parti pour quelques nuits de folie.. Je sens que je vais pas trop dormir...
Point négatif : ils ont pas assez de gradés pour tous les postes, ce qui fait que je vais me coltiner un ***** de caporal des transmissions suisse-allemand... Va falloir le dresser celui-là...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 
Point négatif : ils ont pas assez de gradés pour tous les postes, ce qui fait que je vais me coltiner un ***** de caporal des transmissions suisse-allemand... Va falloir le dresser celui-là...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C est pour ca qu ils veulent absoluent des gradés romands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et t as oublié le WBG et le bidulle truc 73, l'adetox et biensur le bordel pour creuser tes trous de 3 metres


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Mars 2003)

Laisse tomber... pas de ligne, pas de caisse A, pas de trous, pas de WBG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chuis en cours de répèt', pas chez les bleus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais quand même le matos ABC, parce que c'est léger à transporter


----------



## ricchy (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Ouaiiis les dernières nouvelles du front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le reste des occupations, ça a été cartes, bronzette, et bourrage de gueule quasiment tous les soirs, parce que bon faut pas se laisser aller hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Putain on va vous envoyer à la guerre de la liberté des états-unis en Irak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà le pourquoi du comment ou passent une partie de nos impôts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Cherchent pas des transmissions les Irakiens en ce moment. ???
Oups je m'égare un peu, mais ça reste dans le sujet, mais pas dans le vrai qui est :
Prochaine SAES le 3/4 mai 2003   

J'espère être de la partie, car paraît il que toutes personnes rentrant de Chine ou de pays "contaminé" par le virus (Syndrome Respiratoire Aigu Sévère (SRAS)) doivent resté quelques jours en quarantaine...
Je vous rassure pour l'instant je vais très bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si vous avez quelques infos sur ce qui se dit en Suisse, je suis preneur.
Le gouvernement chinois ne fait pas passer l'info, c'est comme avec le SIDA, même si il existe faut surtout pas en parler...  










A bientôt les petits


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * WBG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Même pas drôle on a du faire la marche des 35Km avec 1 WBG pour 2 et toi t en as même pô  Lopette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Même pas drôle on a du faire la marche des 35Km avec 1 WBG pour 2 et toi t en as même pô  Lopette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

35 km!? niarf j'ai jamais été aussi loin moa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ils se sont enfin rendu compte qu'il leur fallait des hommes, des vrais


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

35 km!? niarf j'ai jamais été aussi loin moa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et en dislok on fait la meme chose sur 40km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Avec toujours le WBG et les IRL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C est la folie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais on se marre bien au milieu de ces bourbines...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (31 Mars 2003)

Tant mieux... c'est le principal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens au passage, à propos des ILR, j'ai appris un truc à ce cours... Je sais pas si tu as remarqué, il y a une position "IR" (-&gt; infrarouge) sur le switch on-off (il faut soulever le switch pour accéder à cette position)... Genre la question piège à poser aux supérieurs : pourquoi se faire chier avec le WBG quand les ILR sont aussi infrarouges? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je t'avertis, il y a une réponse, et c'est clair que le WBG est beaucoup trop puissant pour être abandonné.... Crois-moi, quand tu passes une heure à mater des explos qui cherchent désespérément ton poste, ça rattrape le fait d'avoir dû se le trimballer des heures durant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (3 Avril 2003)

meuh ... ca parle beaucoup de ce que font les gars dans l'armee suisse ... mais sinon, y a quoi a boire en suisse ?


----------



## ricchy (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * Et en dislok on fait la meme chose sur 40km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Vous me faite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , moi j'ai eût droit au 50Km.


----------



## ricchy (4 Avril 2003)

Encore un ptit post pour vous dire que je rentre plus vite que prévu.
A la fin de la semaine prochaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je sais que vous en foutez complétement, mais c'est pas grave.
Donc je serai bien là le 3/4 pour la SAES, afin de vous contaminer avec le SRAS.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Encore un ptit post pour vous dire que je rentre plus vite que prévu.
A la fin de la semaine prochaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je sais que vous en foutez complétement, mais c'est pas grave.
Donc je serai bien là le 3/4 pour la SAES, afin de vous contaminer avec le SRAS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Cool, j'aurais enfin une bonne escuse pour me mettre en arrêt maladie.


----------



## kisco (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * meuh ... ca parle beaucoup de ce que font les gars dans l'armee suisse ... mais sinon, y a quoi a boire en suisse ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

beaucoup plus de bonne choses que ce que tu t'imagines ! 





et sinon ces dates, 3/4 mai, ça veut dire que c'est le weekend complet ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ou plutot le 3 aprèm, plus le soir, plus éventuellement la nuit du 4 ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * 

beaucoup plus de bonne choses que ce que tu t'imagines ! 





* 

[/QUOTE]

quoi comme bonne choses ? pas les trucs que boit Florent quand meme ?


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2003)

a boire !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * meuh ... ca parle beaucoup de ce que font les gars dans l'armee suisse ... mais sinon, y a quoi a boire en suisse ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout pinard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Franchement, cette semaine, on a été détruits continuellement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A la fin, le volume de cadavres de bouteilles était aussi grand que les déchets de la cuisine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## ricchy (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Surtout pinard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Franchement, cette semaine, on a été détruits continuellement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A la fin, le volume de cadavres de bouteilles était aussi grand que les déchets de la cuisine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est du propre tout ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heu, la cuisine elle est grande comment ???
Non parce que ça joue un rôle important la taille de la cuisine.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Avril 2003)

Pourquoi? Pour entreposer les boutanches ?


----------



## simon (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> *
A la fin de la semaine prochaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je sais que vous en foutez complétement, mais c'est pas grave.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non Richy on t'aime nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et pis sans toi y a personne qui fait les belles photos


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (8 Avril 2003)

C'est vrai, on est orphelins sans lui


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

Mais non Richy on t'aime nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et pis sans toi y a personne qui fait les belles photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu es vivant toi ??


----------



## simon (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * 

Tu es vivant toi ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

euh oui pourquoi on avait annoncé mon décés à quelque part ???!!?!?


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

euh oui pourquoi on avait annoncé mon décés à quelque part ???!!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Heu sur AIM, MSN et ICQ mais ca depuis longtemps !!!


----------



## simon (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * 

Heu sur AIM, MSN et ICQ mais ca depuis longtemps !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Cela fait pas longtemps je dois dire que j'ai même pas été annoncé vivant sur AIM, MSN et ICQ


----------



## Einbert (10 Avril 2003)

Bon, ben faut bien que j'intervienne aussi une fois dans ce poste... On va bientôt croire que je suis mort ou parti en Irak combattre les américains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Comme j'ai pas trop envie de lire tout depuis le début, j'ai pris depuis la page 12 (enfin plus ou moins) .... et je tombe sur le poste du futur aspirant Bruchez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Bon je disais donc non je suis pas chez les grenadiers et je compte pas y aller ... Apprendre a se rouler par terre et faire du NTTC (nouvelle technique de tir au cul heuu de tir de combat) dans toutes les positions ca m'intéresse pas vraiment faut dire... 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Meuh non, NTTC c'est très rigolo, surtout quand tu fais les NTTC de plus haut degré (3-4) ... Chez les Gren, t'apprend au moins à te rouler par terre avec la baïonette sur le FAS et non inutilement accroché sur le harnet, puis tu cours et tu la plante dans un sac de jutte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Intéressant, non ??? Sans parler des combats de maison où tu portes des gilets spéciaux pour jouer à la gué-guerre etc. ... Nan, ben moins non plus, ça ne me dit pas trop ... Bien que j'ai failli atterrir chez ces fous (il n'y a qu'à voir, à Thoune, il y en a même qui se jette par la fenêtre pendant le sommeil soi-disant) . Vous connaissez pas la devise _Semper Fidelis_





 ? 
Et une marche, ça se fait sans WBG... Juste avec une lampe de poche qui n'a plus de pile après 3h de fonctionnement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Et n'oublie pas  qu'en tant qu'aspirant, ce n'est pas en marchant que tu feras 30 km, mais en courant, avec le FAS dans le dos, et de nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

bon, heum... on s'égard !! Donc pour en revenir au sujet principale. J'aimerais bien que qqun me dise où se fera cette SAES ?? Je sais déjà la date, c'est un bon début, et je sais que cela a lieu à Lausanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Mais où à Lausanne ? Même endroit que la dernière fois ??

Faut que j'y aille, car mon Eagle m'attend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Einbert:</font><hr /> *
Faut que j'y aille, car mon Eagle m'attend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, ils t'ont enlevé le permis poids lourd?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Einbert:</font><hr /> *
Faut que j'y aille, car mon Eagle m'attend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 






 T veux que je montre ma jalousie


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Einbert:</font><hr /> * 
Et une marche, ça se fait sans WBG... * 

[/QUOTE]

On vient de finir une semaine d'endurence, on est resté toute la semaine dehors a marcher... avec des nuits de 3h en moyenne... mhhh j aime ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Notre nouveau premier lieut est un fou furrieux...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Avril 2003)

Di donc, tu vas finir par me faire peur avec tes histoires... En quelques semaines, t'en as fait 10 fois plus que moi pendant mes 120 jours d'armée officiels actuels...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Di donc, tu vas finir par me faire peur avec tes histoires... En quelques semaines, t'en as fait 10 fois plus que moi pendant mes 120 jours d'armée officiels actuels...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J ai l impression que le changement c est fait remarquer quand notre nouveau premier lieut est arrivé, depuis on passe notre temps a marcher... Cette semaine on a eu 3 exercices de nuits, chaque fois avec marche, donc tu finis pas avant 1h/2h et tu pars à 5h... Et la semaine prochaine on a 3 jours seulement et on arrive a avoir 2 exercices de nuit... On va au bout de chez pas quelle montagne près de St-Gall monter des postes flexs... Chouette on va encore se geler dans la neige... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens j't offre meme la photo de nos premiers lieuts dans l ordre chronologique :


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

tu nous met ta photo aussi ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Avril 2003)

'Sont adorables, des bonnes tronches d'officiers... Ben au moins ils vous occupent... Parce que nous, je me souviens surtout qu'on se faisait chier... Bon je dis pas qu'on aurait préféré marcher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez tiens, séquence humour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Gniiiii


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Avril 2003)

Et puisqu'on y est, le logo officieux de la compagnie rens FA 64 :






C'est du valaisan, je te rassure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N.B. Pour la bonne compréhension de tout le monde, je précise que la compagnie citée plus haut et dont je suis (du moins actuellement) un des illustres troufions est une compagnie d'observateurs...


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Et puisqu'on y est, le logo officieux de la cp rens FA 64 :







C'est du valaisan, je te rassure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

aprés on se demande a quoi sert leur armé aux suisses


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Avril 2003)

En même temps, tu as Florent qui te montre que LUI, il fait quelque chose à l'armée (je veux dire, à part se torgnoler comme un rat)


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

je demande a voir !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 
Allez tiens, séquence humour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

MDR je le connais le monsieur avec son Meg


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * En même temps, tu as Florent qui te montre que LUI, il fait quelque chose à l'armée (je veux dire, à part se torgnoler comme un rat) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mdr... Allez 2 truces que je suis sûr que t'as pas fait qu'on a fait la semaine dernière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nagé avec le paquetage complet dans la toile de tente,... Et de la tirolienne par dessus une rivière... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai du monter 2x un Meg pour l'instant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On apprend a les utiliser mais pas les monter


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Mdr... Allez 2 truces que je suis sûr que t'as pas fait qu'on a fait la semaine dernière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nagé avec le paquetage complet dans la toile de tente,... Et de la tirolienne par dessus une rivière... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai du monter 2x un Meg pour l'instant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On apprend a les utiliser mais pas les monter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






Euh ouais ok... les observateurs version Armée 95 ont définitivement crevé alors... Dire que j'ai jamais fait même un parcours du combattant moi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et en plus ils vous disent pas comment monter le meg ! Mais c'est quoi ce scandaaaaaaale !? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez demain j'envoie une lettre à Zahler


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme t'es bo mon bruno


----------



## ricchy (14 Avril 2003)

Je vous coupe dans vos expériences de paramilitaires, pour vous dire que j'ai mon cul sur ma chaise à la maison... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heu oui, je suis rentré et heureux d'être de retour à la maison, je vous raconte pas ce séjour qui se résume à: 
C'était pas terrible, voir la dernière semaine un sacré bordel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le hic, c'est que je dois attendre qui me remettent ma connexion ADSL.


----------



## bonpat (14 Avril 2003)

Bon retour Richy.

Sait-on déjà où aura lieu l'AES ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * 

Comme t'es bo mon bruno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Chuis mignon en uniforme, hein dis? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même ma moman le dit (avec une grosse pointe d'ironie dans la voix)


----------



## simon (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Je vous coupe dans vos expériences de paramilitaires, pour vous dire que j'ai mon cul sur ma chaise à la maison... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heu oui, je suis rentré et heureux d'être de retour à la maison, je vous raconte pas ce séjour qui se résume à: 
C'était pas terrible, voir la dernière semaine un sacré bordel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le hic, c'est que je dois attendre qui me remettent ma connexion ADSL.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Adieu ptit Richy welcome home en espérant que le petit poisson de ton aquarium a bien été nourrit


----------



## ricchy (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * Adieu ptit Richy welcome home en espérant que le petit poisson de ton aquarium a bien été nourrit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

S' ont tous crevé mes poissons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je les avaient mis chez ma mom...
Je vais opter pour un chat ou un rat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du coup je marque ma colère ici, excuser des gros mots qui vont suivre:
Putain, merde, fait chier cette connexion qui me déconnecte toutes les 10 minutes BOOOOOOOORDEL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vont m'entendre chez Swisscom vais les appeler pour me plaindre,
Déjà qui réactive ma connexion ADSL que dans 10 jours, bonjour le monopole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et la pauvre miss au téléphone elle va s'en prendre plein les oreilles alors que ce sera même pas de sa faute. 
Purée ce que je peux être cruel de temps en temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé de cette paranthèse d'enclin à la colère...

Autrement vous allez bien les Mac sueur.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Et en plus ils vous disent pas comment monter le meg ! Mais c'est quoi ce scandaaaaaaale !? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon ben a la discussion de semaine c est definitivemen tombé, poste flexe durant 3 semaines à 200%, on doit les déplacer chaque 16h et dormir sur le terrain pour 32 heures...  Sympas...

Sinon on arrive de 3 jours de tire bien sympas, le tire de nuit avec munition traçante c est la folie, on se croirait dans StarWars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pour finir les stocks de munitions rafale de 20 et marteau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bien amusé...

Sauf dormir dans les tranchées en C Partielle... J pense que la place d etire était la meme que vous à l'époque dans le canton de glaris... non ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Avril 2003)

Vivi c'est la même...

Sauf que nous on y a passé une journée, et j'ai jamais tiré même en rafale courte de ma vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quant au tir de nuit, tu oublies


----------



## ricchy (19 Avril 2003)

Alors les n'enfants, la date "fatidique" arrive à petit pas et on ne sait toujours pas où l'on va se retrouver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors est ce que quelqu'un à une petite idée ???
Je trouve que le casino de Montbenon était pas trop mal la dernière fois.
Qu'en pensez vous?
D'autres propositions sont attendue bien évidement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'heure à définir également...
LA liste à compléter ou à modifier :

- WebOlivier*
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy (rentré de Chine avec la pneumonie atypique, pour ceux et celle qui veulent un certificat de maladie. ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside (Guest Star)
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne* (Guest Star)
- toph*
- casimir (z'êtes nul)
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- Slug (Guest Star)
- Florent
- La Puce*
- Alem (Guest Star)

Voilà, il reste plus qu'a vous manifester...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Avril 2003)

Je ne peux toujours pas confirmer ma présence mais si ça ne ce calme pas au boulot, je ne pourais pas venir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je devrais bosser le samedi.


----------



## iMax (20 Avril 2003)

Hé mais le casino de MontBenon, c'est pas loin de chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pourrais faire un saut tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2003)

Bijour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca serait bien que les gas de la place Lausannoise trouve un petit coin tranquil pour toute cette équipe... 

Et savoir à quelle heure on se voit...


----------



## sylko (22 Avril 2003)

Richy, tu ne viendras qu'habillé avec ce genre de combi...

Avec tout ce qui traine en Chine, on ne sait jamais!


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

- WebOlivier*
- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy (rentré de Chine avec la pneumonie atypique, pour ceux et celle qui veulent un certificat de maladie. ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside (Guest Star)
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne* (Guest Star)
- toph*
- casimir (z'êtes nul)
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- Slug (Guest Star)
- Florent
- La Puce*
- Alem (Guest Star)

Voilà, il reste plus qu'a vous manifester...   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est koi les petites * ???

Moi je confirme !!!


----------



## ricchy (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * c'est koi les petites * ???
Moi je confirme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est ceux et celles qui ne sont pas sûr de venir.


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Avril 2003)

Il à interet de venir Simon.... et tout le monde d'ailleure......

Ahhhhhhhhh si jamais qqun cherche un endroit pour dormir, il y a certainement une place chez moi


----------



## kisco (23 Avril 2003)

moi je viens, mais pas avant 18-19h.
y aura de toute façon encore du monde à cette heure ou quoi ?


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * moi je viens, mais pas avant 18-19h.
y aura de toute façon encore du monde à cette heure ou quoi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'espere !!!


----------



## ricchy (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * Richy, tu ne viendras qu'habillé avec ce genre de combi...
Avec tout ce qui traine en Chine, on ne sait jamais!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
Je vais opter pour ce modèle:






Le rouge ça me va pas trop.


----------



## simon (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * Il à interet de venir Simon.... et tout le monde d'ailleure......

Ahhhhhhhhh si jamais qqun cherche un endroit pour dormir, il y a certainement une place chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ola c'est de menaces on dirait bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Greg d'abord tu devrais être tout content parce que je viens de récupérer un écran 17 pouces comme ça je ne me ferai plus insulter comme la dernière fois à la LAN (faut dire que mon pauvre 14 pouces ne faisait pas le poid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Juré promis je passerai (si l'heure et le lieu sont décidés avant le 3 mai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais je ne peux pas vous promettre de rester longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et même pas sur que j'arrive à choper la puce pour 5 minutes


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2003)

Donc si on résume:

-Casino de Montbenon, Lausanne ?
-Le 3 ou le 4 mai ?

c'est juste ?

Sinon, c'est à quelle heure ?


----------



## ricchy (24 Avril 2003)

Je me lance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le 3 mai à 14h00.

Qui dit mieux ?

Ne pas oublier les portables, les Ipods (anciens ou nouveaux.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Votre joie de vivre et et et à vous la suite....


----------



## gjouvenat (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * Juré promis je passerai (si l'heure et le lieu sont décidés avant le 3 mai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais je ne peux pas vous promettre de rester longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et même pas sur que j'arrive à choper la puce pour 5 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vas pas te la faire à la Cyril ???


----------



## Black Beru (24 Avril 2003)

Ah non !! Si ils s'y mettent à deux à jouer les arlésiennes, ça va pas aller.


----------



## ricchy (24 Avril 2003)

Voici mon 1000 Post sur MAC G.
Je le post ici, car je voulais partager mon nouveau statut avec vous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci de m'encourager allez svp...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Voici mon 1000 Post sur MAC G.
Je le post ici, car je voulais partager mon nouveau statut avec vous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci de m'encourager allez svp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Felicitation richy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aller plus que 11000


----------



## Black Beru (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Voici mon 1000 Post sur MAC G.
Je le post ici, car je voulais partager mon nouveau statut avec vous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci de m'encourager allez svp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Petit scarabée Richy deviendra grand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Pour tout ce qui est méthodes de flood efficaces, prière de s'adresser à maîtres Obi-Wan Mackie ou Globalcut Vader_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Black Beru:</font><hr /> * 
Pour tout ce qui est méthodes de flood efficaces, prière de s'adresser à maîtres Obi-Wan Mackie ou Globalcut Vader



* 

[/QUOTE]

Et Qui-Gon-Finn ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Félicitations Major Richy (au fait c'est toi le chat au minichat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Et je profite de mon passage ici pour vous souhaiter une bonne AES alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Pensez à nous de temps en temps ....


----------



## Black Beru (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et Qui-Gon-Finn ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

_Les 3000 tu n'as pas passé, la Force il te reste encore à maîtriser_

_Concentre-toi sur ton clavier, mon jeune apprenti.... Tu dois sentir les touches... Ne plus faire qu'un avec elles... Là... Tu sens la Force couler dans le port USB?... Concentre-toi sur son flot... Contrôle-là... C'est bien..._


----------



## gjouvenat (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Voici mon 1000 Post sur MAC G.
Je le post ici, car je voulais partager mon nouveau statut avec vous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci de m'encourager allez svp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien bien...

Continu comme ca


----------



## ricchy (24 Avril 2003)

Merci pour tous ces soutiens psychologique.


----------



## simon (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Voici mon 1000 Post sur MAC G.
Je le post ici, car je voulais partager mon nouveau statut avec vous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci de m'encourager allez svp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Toutes mes plus grandes et sincère félicitations mon Richy


----------



## simon (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Black Beru:</font><hr /> * Ah non !! Si ils s'y mettent à deux à jouer les arlésiennes, ça va pas aller.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non mais non j'ai dis que je vais passer alors je vais passer


----------



## c-66 (26 Avril 2003)

Bon, moi je viens. c'est donc bien au Casino de Montbenon ? Je vais annoncer ça dans les news de MacG ! y'a finalement combien de personnes qui viennent ?


----------



## ricchy (26 Avril 2003)

Présent.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Présent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh ! pareil !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Avril 2003)

Le Casino de Montbenon, c'est le grand café avec une terrasse avec vue sur le lac ?


----------



## simon (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Présent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Me too en tout cas pour un bon moment


----------



## simon (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * Le Casino de Montbenon, c'est le grand café avec une terrasse avec vue sur le lac ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est effectivement le Grand Café ou si tu préfères c'est dans le même bâtiment que la cinématèque suisse à Lausanne


----------



## iMax (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Veejee:</font><hr /> * Bon, moi je viens. c'est donc bien au Casino de Montbenon ? Je vais annoncer ça dans les news de MacG ! y'a finalement combien de personnes qui viennent ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu l'annonces quand ? Qu'on puisse savoir tout ce qui faut savoir ?


----------



## c-66 (27 Avril 2003)

Je pense faire l'annonce lundi.

Si je résume : samedi 3 mai dès 14h00 au Casino de Montbenon.

De mon côté je pourrais pas venir avant 17h00 mais je vais amener 2-3 potes.


----------



## iMax (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Veejee:</font><hr /> *samedi 3 mai dès 14h00 au Casino de Montbenon.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Merde, je serai au boulot... Ça dure combien de temps ?

Au fait, à une AES, on y fait quoi exactement ?


----------



## ricchy (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> *Merde, je serai au boulot... Ça dure combien de temps ?Au fait, à une AES, on y fait quoi exactement ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
La dernière on l'a terminée vers 21hoo - 22hoo.
Nous étions quelques uns à manger la pizza chez Mario. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On fait des photos, "quoi moi en général" on discute Mac forcement.
Si tu as un portable ou un DD portable prends le on sait jamais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On boit 1-2 gobelet suivant la soif qui fait...
Bref on refait le monde quoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On apprends aussi pleins de trucs, de la part des ptits jeunes qui n'en veulent. 
bhen woui, moi je passe la trentaine alors...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 
bhen woui, moi je passe la trentaine alors...   * 

[/QUOTE]

On se soutiendra mutuellement va !


----------



## sylko (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Voici mon 1000 Post sur MAC G.
Je le post ici, car je voulais partager mon nouveau statut avec vous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci de m'encourager allez svp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Félicitations!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2003)

Heuuu j ai pas pu trop lire le lieu du rendez vous et l heure... Vous pouvez m envoyer un tit résumé en fi n de semaine prochaine question que je sache ou on est la ? Car j aurais pas le temps de matter ca avant... Au pire m envoyer votre numéro de natel... Merci...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2003)

Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy 
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon*
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside (Guest Star)
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne* (Guest Star)
- toph*
- casimir (z'êtes nul)
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- Florent
- La Puce*
- Alem (Guest Star)

Et vi Slug n est plus dans la liste...


----------



## simon (28 Avril 2003)

- Jean-iMarc
- Kisco *
- Richy 
- Greg
- oupsy*
- Alex666*
- Simon
- cartman*
- Black Beru
- macinside (Guest Star)
- bouillabaisse*
- bebert*
- Foguenne* (Guest Star)
- toph*
- casimir (z'êtes nul)
- sylko*
- Mitch
- babelweb*
- Florent
- Alem (Guest Star)

J'ai enlevé la Puce elle ne sera pas là, par contre moi je serai là


----------



## Mitch (28 Avril 2003)

Heuuu pouvez vous tous me rayer de la liste? Je ne suis pas fier mais je ne pourais pas être la.

Deux raisons à cela. 
     - 1) je serais au nord de l'Allemagne.
     - 2) c'est l'anniversaire de ma femme.....

Amusez vous bien et à la prochaine.....


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Avril 2003)

meuhhh.....

arg... c'est horrible... Un petit empechement... mais je pense que je viendrais quand meme...

Bon faut que je pete la guele à Slug....


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Avril 2003)

Bon Alem, Macinside  etc... vous venez ou pas ???


----------



## ricchy (28 Avril 2003)

Récapitulatif:

Les trois Guest là vous venez ou vous venez po ?

- macinside (Guest Star) 
- Alem (Guest Star )
- casimir (z'êtes nul)

Ici les personnes sûr de venir :

-Jean-iMarc 
- Richy 
- Greg 
- Simon 
- Black Beru 
- Mitch 
- Florent 

Et ici les pas encore sûr:

- Foguenne* (Guest Star) 
- Kisco *
- oupsy* 
- Alex666* 
- cartman* 
- bouillabaisse* 
- bebert* 
- toph* 
- sylko* 
- babelweb* 

Manifester vous non tidiou. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faites les changements approprié sans trop faire de farce avec la liste, merci de votre compréhension.


----------



## Mitch (28 Avril 2003)

Comme je l'ai dis plus haut... je ne serais malheureusement pas la......

la liste sera donc....


Récapitulatif:

Les trois Guest là vous venez ou vous venez po ?

- macinside (Guest Star) 
- Alem (Guest Star )
- casimir (z'êtes nul)

Ici les personnes sûr de venir :

-Jean-iMarc 
- Richy 
- Greg 
- Simon 
- Black Beru 
- Florent 

Et ici les pas encore sûr:

- Foguenne* (Guest Star) 
- Kisco *
- oupsy* 
- Alex666* 
- cartman* 
- bouillabaisse* 
- bebert* 
- toph* 
- sylko* 
- babelweb*


----------



## iMax (29 Avril 2003)

Vous pouvez compter sur moi pour la fin ... J'amènerai mon alubook ainsi que mon iPod II


----------



## kisco (30 Avril 2003)

Récapitulatif:

Les trois Guest là vous venez ou vous venez po ?

- macinside (Guest Star) 
- Alem (Guest Star )
- casimir (z'êtes nul)

Ici les personnes sûr de venir :

- Jean-iMarc 
- Richy 
- Greg 
- Simon 
- Black Beru 
- Florent 
- iMax
- Kisco (pas avant 19h)

Et ici les pas encore sûr:

- Foguenne* (Guest Star) 
- oupsy* 
- Alex666* 
- cartman* 
- bouillabaisse* 
- bebert* 
- toph* 
- sylko* 
- babelweb*


----------



## simon (30 Avril 2003)

Récapitulatif:

Les trois Guest là vous venez ou vous venez po ?

- macinside (Guest Star) 
- Alem (Guest Star )
- casimir (z'êtes nul)

Ici les personnes sûr de venir :

- Jean-iMarc 
- Richy 
- Greg 
- Simon (vers 16h30)
- Black Beru 
- Florent 
- iMax
- Kisco (pas avant 19h)

Et ici les pas encore sûr:

- Foguenne* (Guest Star) 
- oupsy* 
- Alex666* 
- cartman* 
- bouillabaisse* 
- bebert* 
- toph* 
- sylko* 
- babelweb* 

sorry mais on m'a collé un cours de 13h à 16h alors faudra m'attendre un peu ....


----------



## ricchy (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * Récapitulatif:
sorry mais on m'a collé un cours de 13h à 16h alors faudra m'attendre un peu .... * 

[/QUOTE]

Un cour le *samedi* tu repasseras mon ptit loulou, je vais te croire hein.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dis plutôt que tu vas faire une grasse matinée dans les bras de morphée ou ptêtre bien la Puce,"qui sait" te réveiller tranquille à 13h00 pour dîner et qu'après tu vas hériter d'un ptit massages jusqu'à 16h00, la voilà la vérité...


----------



## simon (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Un cour le samedi tu repasseras mon ptit loulou, je vais te croire hein.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dis plutôt que tu vas faire une grasse matinée dans les bras de morphée ou ptêtre bien la Puce,"qui sait" te réveiller tranquille à 13h00 pour dîner et qu'après tu vas hériter d'un ptit massages jusqu'à 16h00, la voilà la vérité... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu ne me crois pas il s'agit d'un cours "d'appui" pour préparation aux examens de juin, si tu ne me crois toujours pas je te donne le lien avec les horaires des dits cours (pour moi samedi aprs-midi c'est Economie Politique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) http://www.startlausanne.org/infos/Horaires_des_cours.doc


----------



## ricchy (1 Mai 2003)

Bhen quoi, je peux plus t'embêter ???


----------



## simon (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Bhen quoi, je peux plus t'embêter ???  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non on peut plus surtout quand on arrive pas à résoudre un problème chez Alex....il suffisait d'installer le conduit iSync pour Palm


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> *que mon iPod II 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

alors si tu la... chapeau... vu qu'il sort seulement le 2 mai aux states.... et que il y a 6 à 8 jours pour les livraisons... par contre moi je l'aurais mais seulement lundi...


----------



## c-66 (1 Mai 2003)

Récapitulatif:

Les trois Guest là vous venez ou vous venez po ?

- macinside (Guest Star) 
- Alem (Guest Star )
- casimir (z'êtes nul)

Ici les personnes sûr de venir :

- Jean-iMarc 
- Richy 
- Greg 
- Simon (vers 16h30)
- Black Beru 
- Florent 
- iMax
- Kisco (pas avant 19h)
- Veejee (dès 17h00)

Et ici les pas encore sûr:

- Foguenne* (Guest Star) 
- oupsy* 
- Alex666* 
- cartman* 
- bouillabaisse* 
- bebert* 
- toph* 
- sylko* 
- babelweb*


----------



## simon (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Bhen quoi, je peux plus t'embêter ???  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais exausser (suis pas sur de l'ortographe de la chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) tes revendications Ricchy


----------



## JackSim (2 Mai 2003)

Zut, je ne serai pas là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai une répétition toute l'après-midi pour un concert qui aura lieu le 10 mai, pas moyen de la manquer.

Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## kisco (2 Mai 2003)

question très importante : vous pensez manger par là-bas ?

suivant la réponse je pourrais ptetre venir avant


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Mai 2003)

non jacksim... pas ca... argggg.... dommage...

Heu je pense qu'on va manger quelque part mais ou...


----------



## sylko (2 Mai 2003)

Je réactualise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Récapitulatif:

Les trois Guest là vous venez ou vous venez po ?

- macinside (Guest Star) 
- Alem (Guest Star )
- casimir (z'êtes nul)

Ici les personnes sûres de venir :

- Jean-iMarc 
- Richy 
- Greg 
- Simon (vers 16h30)
- Black Beru 
- Florent 
- iMax
- Kisco (pas avant 19h)
- sylko 
- Veejee (dès 17h00)

Et ici les pas encore sûres:

- Foguenne* (Guest Star) 
- oupsy* 
- Alex666* 
- cartman* 
- bouillabaisse* 
- bebert* 
- toph* 
- babelweb*


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Mai 2003)

C'est bien possible qu'Einbert rapplique aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il n'était pas encore trop sûr, je pense qu'il décidera au dernier moment...


----------



## iMax (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * Je réactualise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux le refaire une fois, c'est pas sur que je vienne...

Mais en principe, ça devrait aller...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

Voilà, j'ai attendu le dernier moment pour essayer de trouver une solution mais je ne pourais pas venir samedi dans votre charmant pays.
Je suis coincé samedi à Luxembourg jusqu'à 15h00 et je dois être de retour le dimanche à 20h00.
C'est donc un peu juste.
Je sais que je n'en donne pas l'impression, mais je bosse beaucoup...










Amusez vous bien.


----------



## ricchy (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Bah oui... tout est dans le titre... A quand une prochaine AES en Suisse?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bah oui quoi, tu viens ou pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu lances l'initiative et après hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors accouche.


----------



## .: Manu :. (3 Mai 2003)

Hello tout le monde,

Suis pas un gros posteur ici, mais on me harcèle presque sur iChat pour que je vienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Donc vous pouvez me rajouter dans votre liste avec les "pas encore sûr mais presque" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ demain peut-être


----------



## polopo43 (3 Mai 2003)

Bonjour !
Moi je veux bien venir....mais vous pourriez me dire en quoi cela consiste cette Apple Expo Sauvage ?
Ya pô un site web ?
C'est à quelle heure ?
Polopo


----------



## ricchy (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par polopo43:</font><hr /> * Bonjour !
Moi je veux bien venir....mais vous pourriez me dire en quoi cela consiste cette Apple Expo Sauvage ?
Ya pô un site web ?
C'est à quelle heure ?
Polopo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tout est indiqué  ici 
Y a même un plan en lien.


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Bah oui quoi, tu viens ou pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Tu lances l'initiative et après hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors accouche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais que WebOliver a pris un mois de vacances et qu'il recommence le boulot lundi.

Quatre hypothèses pour qu'il ne puisse pas te répondre:

1. Il est actuellement dans un avion.

2. Il est à nouveau parti en Asie et il en quarantaine.

3. Il a été pris pour un altermondialiste et il ne ressortira qu'après le Sommet du G8.  

4. Il campe devant un magasin pour avoir le nouveau iPod avant les autres. 


Arghhhh. Sera-t-il présent aujourd'hui?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> *(...) Je sais que WebOliver a pris un mois de vacances et qu'il recommence le boulot lundi.

Quatre hypothèses pour qu'il ne puisse pas te répondre:

1. Il est actuellement dans un avion.

2. Il est à nouveau parti en Asie et il en quarantaine.

3. Il a été pris pour un altermondialiste et il ne ressortira qu'après le Sommet du G8.  

4. Il campe devant un magasin pour avoir le nouveau iPod avant les autres. 


Arghhhh. Sera-t-il présent aujourd'hui? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors... Je ne suis plus dans l'avion depuis lundi en fait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas d'Asie cette fois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



G8... ça c'est pour la fin du mois.
Et mon iPod il est commandé...
Et je ne suis pas disponible cet après-midi et ce soir pour la SAES. Désolé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Amusez-vous bien!


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Alors... Je ne suis plus dans l'avion depuis lundi en fait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas d'Asie cette fois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



G8... ça c'est pour la fin du mois.
Et mon iPod il est commandé...
Et je ne suis pas disponible cet après-midi et ce soir pour la SAES. Désolé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Amusez-vous bien!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Lâcheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tant pis pour toi. J'aurais pu t'annoncer une bonne nouvelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et pour quoi tu ne veux pas venir???? 
Tu as une ordonnance ou une excuse valable de tes parents? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu vas manquer le moment, où on va se faire emmener au poste pour contrôle d'identité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va essayer d'éviter de passer devant le Palace!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 


Lâcheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tant pis pour toi. J'aurais pu t'annoncer une bonne nouvelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et pour quoi tu ne veux pas venir???? 
Tu as une ordonnance ou une excuse valable de tes parents? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu vas manquer le moment, où on va se faire emmener au poste pour contrôle d'identité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va essayer d'éviter de passer devant le Palace! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais au concert de Renaud ce soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et la bonne nouvelle tu peux me l'annoncer en privé... Elle concerne Tap?...


----------



## kisco (3 Mai 2003)

Récapitulatif: 

Les trois Guest là vous venez ou vous venez po ? 

- macinside (Guest Star)  
- Alem (Guest Star ) 
- casimir (z'êtes nul) 

Ici les personnes sûres de venir : 

- Jean-iMarc  
- Richy  
- Greg  
- Simon (vers 16h30) 
- Black Beru  
- Florent  
- iMax 
- Kisco (vers 17h30) 
- sylko  
- Veejee (dès 17h00)
- Manu (~) 

Et ici les pas encore sûres: 


- oupsy*  
- Alex666*  
- cartman*  
- bouillabaisse*  
- bebert*  
- toph*  
- babelweb*


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par .: Manu :.:</font><hr /> * Hello tout le monde,

Suis pas un gros posteur ici, mais on me harcèle presque sur iChat pour que je vienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Donc vous pouvez me rajouter dans votre liste avec les "pas encore sûr mais presque" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ demain peut-être    * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca y est... maintenant il dit que je le harcèl alors que j'ai oublier de lui en parler... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2003)

Ça sera une rencontre à nouveau essentiellement masculine? Ou avez-vous réussi à faire venir La Puce, Coralie, et les autres.


----------



## bebert (3 Mai 2003)

Récapitulatif: 

Les trois Guest là vous venez ou vous venez po ? 

- macinside (Guest Star)  
- Alem (Guest Star ) 
- casimir (z'êtes nul) 

Ici les personnes sûres de venir : 

- Jean-iMarc  
- Richy  
- Greg  
- Simon (vers 16h30) 
- Black Beru  
- Florent  
- iMax 
- Kisco (vers 17h30) 
- sylko  
- Veejee (dès 17h00)
- Manu (~) 

Et ici les pas encore sûres: 


- oupsy*  
- Alex666*  
- cartman*  
- bouillabaisse*
- toph*  
- babelweb*     

Ne viennent pas :

- bebert
-
-


Désolé, je ne pourrais être présent ce soir. Amusez-vous bien !
Amitiés.


----------



## Nauhaie (4 Mai 2003)

Bah normalement je passe avec 1 ou 2 autres rédacteurs de Cuk.ch. Y a encore des places??

A+
Noé


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Noé Cuneo:</font><hr /> * Bah normalement je passe avec 1 ou 2 autres rédacteurs de Cuk.ch. Y a encore des places??

A+
Noé   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois pas qu'il n'y ait de nombre limité de place... Bon si les 9000 membres du forum se pointent, ça risque de coincer.


----------



## Nauhaie (4 Mai 2003)

Mais qu'est-ce qu'il faut exactement pour venir? Parce que si je relis tout le sujet, je n'aurai pas le temps de venir ;-)


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Noé Cuneo:</font><hr /> * Mais qu'est-ce qu'il faut exactement pour venir? Parce que si je relis tout le sujet, je n'aurai pas le temps de venir ;-)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Toutes les infos *ici*.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

Pfff bon pour moi je crois que c est rappé, j'arrive maintenant du fin fond de la suisse allemande après la semaine de survie... 3 jours sans dormir, vous allez pas me voir arriver de si tôt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On verra dans la soirée si il reste quelqu'un...


----------



## Nauhaie (4 Mai 2003)

Simple question, c'est quoi la moyenne d'age? Parce que moi j'ai 15, et l'autre en a 44... On ne risque pas d'être un peu jeunes et vieux?


----------



## simon (4 Mai 2003)

En tout cas je dois dire que c'était bien sympatique parce qu'on c'est retrouvé à petite quinzaine et c'était bien sympa, je suis rentré plus tôt mais je suis impatient de voir les différentes photos de la chose


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2003)

les photos ! les photos ! les photos ! les photos ! les photos !


----------



## iMax (4 Mai 2003)

C'était bien sympa, je regrette pas d'être venu, je me suis bien marré... Et j'ai des nouveaux DivX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (d'ailleur, à ce propos, faut que j'aille m'acheter des CD-R pour graver mes 10.2 Go de Divx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

Merci au passage à ? (&lt;- j'ai pas la mémoire des noms) pour avoir mis à disposition sa collec


----------



## .: Manu :. (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr />
Merci au passage à ? (&lt;- j'ai pas la mémoire des noms) pour avoir mis à disposition sa collec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Sa collec ? Mais j'ai pas pris la moitier j'vous dis


----------



## iMax (4 Mai 2003)

Vivement les prochaines AES qu'on ait la suite


----------



## Nauhaie (4 Mai 2003)

Divx? Qui a dit divX?

Non non, on a fait que parler de mac, on est très sages :-D


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2003)

Alors ces photos? Qui s'en est chargé?


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Alors ces photos? Qui s'en est chargé? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Notre valeureux photographe.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On devrais avoir vite des news.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si on lui as pas coupé son ADSL


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Bah oui... tout est dans le titre... A quand une prochaine AES en Suisse?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, c'est un peu grâce à moi si vous étiez réuni hier...


----------



## kisco (5 Mai 2003)

et vive la sauce piquante du meilleur kebab de lausanne (pour ceux qui sont pas restés jusqu'assez tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours aussi sympa ces SAES !


----------



## c-66 (5 Mai 2003)

voilà, désolé, c'est fait à la va-vite mais Richy en aura des meilleures certainement


----------



## Jean-iMarc (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * et vive la sauce piquante du meilleur kebab de lausanne (pour ceux qui sont pas restés jusqu'assez tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours aussi sympa ces SAES !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'ose même pas imaginer le goût des autre kebabs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Autrement, c'est vrai que l'ambiance est toujours aussi sympa.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Veejee:</font><hr /> * 



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour manu, il faut prendre le gars juste à droite de la flêche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais sinon, merci Veejee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 joli récapitulatif


----------



## c-66 (5 Mai 2003)

Je sais que j'ai oublié qq noms, n'hésitez pas à me les donner, je corrigerais.


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

et ça ce mange tout ces cd-r ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et ça ce mange tout ces cd-r ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan, y avait déjà qqchose dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les vierges sont hors champ


----------



## simon (5 Mai 2003)

Ricchy on se lève et on met les photos sur le net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 allez hop


----------



## ricchy (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * Ricchy on se lève et on met les photos sur le net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 allez hop  * 

[/QUOTE]
Vos ordres sont des ordres maître...
Non mais tidiou
J'les aurai bien mis hier en brut, mais je me suis dit qu'un ptit roman photo à la sauce  Façon nous deux 
pouvais le faire.
Je suis pas à la hauteur de nos amis du fil, vous vous conterez de ce que j'ai fais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Par ici les tophs de la 2-3ème ??? SAES Lausannoise 
Désolé si les photos sont un peu ptites, pour toutes réclamations veuillez contacter le webmaster.


----------



## kisco (5 Mai 2003)

juste que c'est  Cuk.ch  et pas "cuck.ch"


----------



## Benjamenta (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
- Alem (Guest Star ) * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut les amis

mon mimi chéri n'a pas le droit de sortir de l'appart' ni de se connecter, non mais... il est rien qu'à moi !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voilà, citi li grinouille !!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 
Vos ordres sont des ordres maître...
Non mais tidiou
J'les aurai bien mis hier en brut, mais je me suis dit qu'un ptit roman photo à la sauce  Façon nous deux 
pouvais le faire.
Je suis pas à la hauteur de nos amis du fil, vous vous conterez de ce que j'ai fais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Par ici les tophs de la 2-3ème ??? SAES Lausannoise 
Désolé si les photos sont un peu ptites, pour toutes réclamations veuillez contacter le webmaster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci Richy, j'ai adoré les drôles de dames et Charlie ...


----------



## Komac (7 Mai 2003)

Arrrrrrgh!!! Je l'ai loupée, pourtant je n'habite pas très loin (à peine 30 km)
Vivement la prochaine
(PS: à quelle heure avez-vous fini, et dans quel état ?)


----------



## ricchy (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Komac:</font><hr /> * Arrrrrrgh!!! Je l'ai loupée, pourtant je n'habite pas très loin (à peine 30 km)?
Vivement la prochaine?
(PS: à quelle heure avez-vous fini, et dans quel état ?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Une ptite demi douzaine à terminé aux alentours de 22h30-23hoo à grignoter un chti kebab bien épicé, n'est ce pas Gjouvenat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pour la ptite anecdote, j'étais le seul lausannois à la fin de cette journée.
Jean i Marc de France, Kisco de Vevey, Gjouvenat de France voisine - Genève, Manu du Valais, Bessim de Bulle...
Dans un état plus qu'acceptable cola fanta et red bull à l'appui.


----------



## Komac (7 Mai 2003)

Il faudrait que je "zieute" plus souvent le forum du Bar, pour ne pas rater la prochaine
Au fait, j'aurais fait un peu tache avec mon iBook, vu que je n'ai repéré que de PowerBook sur les photos


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Komac:</font><hr /> * Il faudrait que je "zieute" plus souvent le forum du Bar, pour ne pas rater la prochaine? (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Pourtant le présent sujet existe depuis un bout de temps maintenant...


----------



## ricchy (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Pourtant le présent sujet existe depuis un bout de temps maintenant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
De plus il a été annoncé dans les news










Je te rassure Komac, Jean i Marc est venu avec son ibook, et c'est pas pour autant qu'on l'a lynché.


----------



## Komac (8 Mai 2003)

Eh oui, je ne vais pas assez souvent au "Bar" et quand j'ai vu la News il était déjà trop tard, ma journée était prise
Quand au iBook, me voilà rassuré, je pourrait le prendre à la prochaine SAES (si je n'ai pas changé de Mac d'ici là)


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2003)

Personne d'autre a pris des photos?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 
Jean i Marc de France, Kisco de Vevey, Gjouvenat de France voisine - Genève, Manu du Valais, Bessim de Bulle...
Dans un état plus qu'acceptable cola fanta et red bull à l'appui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

_Et moi et moi et moi_








C'est vrai que pour une fois, on a été sages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On se rattrapera à la prochaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] *
C'est vrai que pour une fois, on a été sages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On se rattrapera à la prochaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pfff et faut que ca tombe durant ma semaine de survie...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Pfff et faut que ca tombe durant ma semaine de survie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Vi... vraiment con...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as été regretté je peux te dire... Mais c'est clair que c'est pas de ta faute...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 
Vos ordres sont des ordres maître...
Non mais tidiou
J'les aurai bien mis hier en brut, mais je me suis dit qu'un ptit roman photo à la sauce  Façon nous deux 
pouvais le faire.
Je suis pas à la hauteur de nos amis du fil, vous vous conterez de ce que j'ai fais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Par ici les tophs de la 2-3ème ??? SAES Lausannoise 
Désolé si les photos sont un peu ptites, pour toutes réclamations veuillez contacter le webmaster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Super le cadre de cette AES j'espère vraiment pouvoir venir un jour à une de vos fiesta.


----------



## iMax (11 Mai 2003)

En fait, a quand la prochaine AES Suisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Vi... vraiment con...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as été regretté je peux te dire... Mais c'est clair que c'est pas de ta faute...   * 

[/QUOTE]

J espère te voir  à l SAES de montagne en Juillet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je me rattrapperais la si je ne suis pas seul avec Chrichri !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Mai 2003)

Montagne!? YAAAAAAAAAARG *s'enfuit à toutes jambes*


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * En fait, a quand la prochaine AES Suisse ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi pas une journée de ski l'hiver prochain? Histoire de s'y prendre assez tôt...


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2003)

les macs ça aime pas le froid


----------



## iMax (17 Septembre 2003)

Petit remontage de thread: A quand la prochaine ? En mai prochain, pour le retour des beaux jours, ou avant leur départ ?


----------



## sylko (5 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas une journée de ski l'hiver prochain? Histoire de s'y prendre assez tôt...



Alors, on se la prépare cette AES à ski?


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on se la prépare cette AES à ski?



Pourquoi pas ! Mes ski de fond ne sont pas loin !


----------



## iMax (6 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ! Mes ski de fond ne sont pas loin !



Ski de fond ?!? Beurk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si c'est ça la prochaine SAES, je suivrai en moto-neige


----------



## iMax (6 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on se la prépare cette AES à ski?



Pourquoi pas entre noël et nouvel-an ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on se la prépare cette AES à ski?



Pourquoi pas dans la région de Villars... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dans ce cas-là je m'inscris...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2003)

Alors quoi de prévu?


----------



## iMax (1 Novembre 2003)

Bah chais pas, j'attend...


----------



## c-66 (2 Novembre 2003)

Moi je pourrais vous proposer qqch à Leysin avec montée en raquettes dans un chalet de montagne (solacyre, vue imprenable sur la plaine du rhône), fondue sur place et ensuite pour ceux qui veulent rester le lendemain on peut organiser une journée de ski. La journée devrait pas couter grand chose si ce n'est la location des raquettes et le prix d'achat du fromage à fondue + les boissons...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2003)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pourrais vous proposer qqch à Leysin avec montée en raquettes dans un chalet de montagne (solacyre, vue imprenable sur la plaine du rhône), fondue sur place et ensuite pour ceux qui veulent rester le lendemain on peut organiser une journée de ski. La journée devrait pas couter grand chose si ce n'est la location des raquettes et le prix d'achat du fromage à fondue + les boissons...



Moi je pensais plutôt du côté de chez Sylko vers Villars.


----------



## c-66 (2 Novembre 2003)

Moi ça m'est égal, le chalet est à mon père, c'est facile d'accès avec une courte ballade en raquette où on peut apprécier d'être au milieu de la nature avec personne pour nous emmerder. Donc si cela vous intéresse je peux m'arranger volontiers pour organiser ça...  Une petite histoire à ce sujet ! Notons encore au passage qu'il est possible de dormir sur place (gratos), y'a une dizaine de place en dortoir pour ceux qui aiment passer une nuit comme en cabane


----------



## iMax (2 Novembre 2003)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pourrais vous proposer qqch à Leysin avec montée en raquettes dans un chalet de montagne (solacyre, vue imprenable sur la plaine du rhône), fondue sur place et ensuite pour ceux qui veulent rester le lendemain on peut organiser une journée de ski. La journée devrait pas couter grand chose si ce n'est la location des raquettes et le prix d'achat du fromage à fondue + les boissons...



Ouais, ça peut être sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toutefois, je me permet de poser une petite question:

Ne pourrait-on pas remplacer ceci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par ça:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## c-66 (2 Novembre 2003)

LOL, ça enléverait tout son charme à cet endroit vierge de toute po(pula)llution


----------



## iMax (2 Novembre 2003)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> LOL, ça enléverait tout son charme à cet endroit vierge de toute po(pula)llution



Certes, certes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ce serait plus pratique pour ceux qui voudront amener leur G5 avec ecran 23'


----------



## iMax (19 Novembre 2003)

Mmh...

Toujours rien...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2003)

C'est pas la grosse motivation... faudrait déjà que la neige tombe.


----------



## iMax (8 Décembre 2003)

...toujours pas de neige...

...toujours pas de SAES en vue...


----------



## loudjena (9 Décembre 2003)

Oulàlà, moi ça me plait cette histoire avec un chalet, la neige, le fromage et tout et tout ! Alors ont attends la neige et on y va ?


----------



## c-66 (9 Décembre 2003)

En attendant ma proposition tiens toujours pour la virée en raquette à neige avec fondue au sommet. C'est faisable en 2 versions, soit en 1 journée avec montée en fin de matinée ou après-midi, repas puis redescente en fin de journée et après-ski dans le village ou autrement en 2 journées avec journée de ski et nuit dans le chalet.


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2003)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> En attendant ma proposition tiens toujours pour la virée en raquette à neige avec fondue au sommet. C'est faisable en 2 versions, soit en 1 journée avec montée en fin de matinée ou après-midi, repas puis redescente en fin de journée et après-ski dans le village ou autrement en 2 journées avec journée de ski et nuit dans le chalet.



Sympa comme idée. Sinon, on peut assi faire l'AES Suisse à Lisbonne


----------



## sylko (9 Décembre 2003)

Super proposition... J'approuve. 

Reste plus qu'à trouver une date.

Les raquettes, avec la quantité de neige qu'il est tombé, pour l'instant c'est pas nécessaire!


----------



## c-66 (9 Décembre 2003)

Sachant que je serais très peu présent jusqu'en février et que en février y'a la grosse période de vacances, pourquoi pas faire qqch sur mars ?


----------



## sylko (9 Décembre 2003)

Oui, c'est cool en mars...

Les journées sont plus longues et les terrasses bien fréquentées.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est cool en mars...
> 
> Les journées sont plus longues et les terrasses bien fréquentées.



Sage parole.


----------



## Pym (9 Décembre 2003)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> repas puis redescente en fin de journée



Sur qu'il faut mieux avoir a descendre apres le repas qu'a remonter


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sage parole.



Vous passez une semaine en mars en Suisse avec Silvia?


----------



## c-66 (10 Janvier 2004)

bon, y'a de la neige (enfin, plus ou moins) mars va pas tarder à arriver, on se décide pour une date ?


----------



## iMax (10 Janvier 2004)

Les relâches, s'il y a de la neige ?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2004)

> Foguenne a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si on a des jours où on ne bosse pas, pourquoi pas mais bon, comme nous n'avons pas posé de congé, ça tiendrait du miracle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoique je me demande si on a pas un w-e prolongé le 25-26-27-28 mars. Si c'est ce w-e là pourquoi pas.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2004)

> Sachant que je serais très peu présent jusqu'en février et que en février y'a la grosse période de vacances, pourquoi pas faire qqch sur mars ?



Sur Mars? Y a déjà George W. Bush qui veut y aller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Foguenne, faudra prendre tes raquettes alors.


----------



## Silvia (11 Janvier 2004)

Je ne suis pas sur d'être libre un w-e prolongé en mars et le Popol il ne part pas sans moi.


----------



## c-66 (12 Janvier 2004)

Pourquoi pas le dernier week-end de mars, le temps est en général très agréable à cette période. Qu'en pensent les autres participants potentiels ?

Je rappel qu'au niveau de la raquette c'est tranquilles, 1 heure de montée en allant doucement. Autrement je pensais à un autre truc super sympa c'est aussi le  Tobogganing Park  de Leysin, ce sont des descentes sur des grandes bouées dans des pistes avec virages relevés style bobsleigh, vraiment génial (et c'est encore plus grand cette année que sur la photo qui accompagne le lien) et après souper sous tipis, dépaysement tout aussi assuré.


----------



## Amok (12 Janvier 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sur d'être libre un w-e prolongé en mars et le Popol il ne part pas sans moi.



Tu n'as pas à t'inquiéter: je vais le surveiller!


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas à t'inquiéter: je vais le surveiller!



pfff


----------



## Mitch (12 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas le dernier week-end de mars, le temps est en général très agréable à cette période. Qu'en pensent les autres participants potentiels ?
> 
> Je rappel qu'au niveau de la raquette c'est tranquilles, 1 heure de montée en allant doucement. Autrement je pensais à un autre truc super sympa c'est aussi le  Tobogganing Park  de Leysin, ce sont des descentes sur des grandes bouées dans des pistes avec virages relevés style bobsleigh, vraiment génial (et c'est encore plus grand cette année que sur la photo qui accompagne le lien) et après souper sous tipis, dépaysement tout aussi assuré.



Je pense être OK pour l'un ou l'autre mais définissez les dates le plus tôt possible pour que je rentre tout ça dans mon agenda...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas à t'inquiéter: je vais le surveiller!



Je suis certain qu'Amok me surveillera très bien et que nous serons très sage.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je peux y aller? STP ?


----------



## Amok (12 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis certain qu'Amok me surveillera très bien et que nous serons très sage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais gaffe Paul: tu vas te griller là! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon, oui, oui: promis*! Nous serons sages, sobres, et tout! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Mode doigts croisés dans le dos "on" à fond.


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas le dernier week-end de mars, le temps est en général très agréable à cette période. Qu'en pensent les autres participants potentiels ?
> 
> Je rappel qu'au niveau de la raquette c'est tranquilles, 1 heure de montée en allant doucement. Autrement je pensais à un autre truc super sympa c'est aussi le  Tobogganing Park  de Leysin, ce sont des descentes sur des grandes bouées dans des pistes avec virages relevés style bobsleigh, vraiment génial (et c'est encore plus grand cette année que sur la photo qui accompagne le lien) et après souper sous tipis, dépaysement tout aussi assuré.



Je suis partant pour le Tobogganing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hélas, je suis indisponible le samedi avant 17h (sauf arrangement si je connais la date dans les 10 jours qui viennent) et je n'ai pas de moyen de transport pour monter jusqu'à Leysin, il faudrait que je m'arrange avec un MacUser Lausannois...

Sinon, si y'a pas de neige, on fait quoi ?


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe Paul: tu vas te griller là!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai bien envie de venir


----------



## Amok (12 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien envie de venir



Ton foie de hamster ne supporte pas l'alcool, c'est de notoriété publique... Et pour les femmes... Ceci étant, tiens, pourquoi pas? J'aimerais assez te voir à l'oeuvre, les côtes creusées, le regard révulsé et la salive aux commissures des lèvres. L'orgasme made in Mackie, ca doit valoir le coup d'oeil! ceci étant dit en parfaite méconnaissance, je le précise. Si cela se trouve il cache bien son jeu le bougre....


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

bon, c'est ou ? quand ?  amok tu part de paris ?


----------



## Amok (12 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est ou ? quand ?  amok tu part de paris ?



Tu veux voyager avec bengilli et moi?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu n'as pas peur!


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux voyager avec moi?!



d'accord, mais pas en train couchette


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

Bon, ces dates...


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux voyager avec bengilli et moi?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hero ma passer ça hache


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

fin mars ?


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

Faut voir avec Veejee...


----------



## Amok (12 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hero ma passer ça hache



Alors là, j'ai essayé tous les traducteurs disponibles en ligne et tous sont retourné chez maman....


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, j'ai essayé tous les traducteurs disponibles en ligne et tous sont retourné chez maman....


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, j'ai essayé tous les traducteurs disponibles en ligne et tous sont retourné chez maman....



tu va pas assez dans la MGZ


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

Bon, bah je propose de faire une liste des personnes qui viennent, comme pour la dernière SAES...


----------



## bengilli (12 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux voyager avec bengilli et moi?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais ! Dans un petit compartiment qui ferme à clef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On attendrait bien patiemment de passer dans un tunnel avant de te tomber dessus mais ça t'es pas censé le savoir mon p'tit Mackie d'amour


----------



## c-66 (12 Janvier 2004)

Je proposais fin mars, en général ça permet d'avoir un enneigement pas trop mauvais (espérons qu'il fasse froid cet hiver) et en même temps un temps agréable.

Pour le transport depuis Paris je sais qu'il existe des TGV qui vont jusqu'à Aigle et qui reparte depuis Aigle, c'est une ville à 20 minutes en train de leysin et donc il faut compter 4h30 environ de transport. Pour les billets y doit y avoir des offres spéciales et si l'euro se maintient le week-end risque de pas être trop cher. Niveau logement je peux trouver très sympa et pas trop cher non plus genre http://www.hikingsheep.com/ (c'est moi qui a fait le site y'a 6 ans, il a quasi pas changé depuis LOL) et il y a quand même 2-3 bars et coins pour sortir sympa d'autant plus que Leysin n'est pas seulement un station de ski mais aussi un village d'étudiants avec 4 écoles internationales ce qui représente 1500 étudiants et étudiantes pour 4000 habitants. Bref, je vous fait pas un dessin mais j'ai toujours organisé des sorties sympa là bas.


----------



## Amok (12 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu va pas assez dans la MGZ



Je n'y vais même pas du tout tu veux dire. J'ai eu l'occasion de fréquenter certains de leurs ambassadeurs lors de la dernière bouffe de l'AE, et ces jeunes voyous ne sont pas foutus de choper un taxi a minuit ou de boire correctement. Pour moi, désolé, c'est éliminatoire!


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! Dans un petit compartiment qui ferme à clef
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai une amie qui n'aime pas les pervers dans ton genre


----------



## Amok (12 Janvier 2004)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Je proposais fin mars, en général ça permet d'avoir un enneigement pas trop mauvais (espérons qu'il fasse froid cet hiver) et en même temps un temps agréable.



Ne cherchez pas à comprendre, c'est du Suisse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il n'y a que les Suisses pour parler de "temps froid et agréable"!


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne cherchez pas à comprendre, c'est du Suisse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon et on boit quoi ?


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne cherchez pas à comprendre, c'est du Suisse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah ouais, froid, mais sans nuages, avec du soleil, ça c'est l'idéal


----------



## Amok (12 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une amie qui n'aime pas les pervers dans ton genre



Tes amies ne sont pas nos amies: nous n'aimons que les perverses!


----------



## c-66 (12 Janvier 2004)

Je n'ai pas parlé de temps froid, j'ai parlé de neige 

Bon, je veux bien organiser ce week-end (et même avec plaisir) au niveau logement, animation et bouffe mais faut que l'on fixe les dates assez vite pour que tout le monde puisse réserver et savoir combien on sera.


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une amie qui n'aime pas les pervers dans ton genre



Bouh, c'est nul ces mangas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça c'est mieux:


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bouh, c'est nul ces mangas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est aussi efficace


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est aussi efficace



...et (beaucoup) plus joli


----------



## bengilli (12 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> si l'euro se maintient le week-end risque de pas être trop cher




Non Amok, ça, ça serait plutôt du suisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je t'ai pas en ligne cyril alors je vais aller manger


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Non Amok, ça, ça serait plutôt du suisse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi je t'est en ligne par contre


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...et (beaucoup) plus joli



fait gaffe, elle est susceptible


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe, elle est susceptible



Explique moi ce que ça a à voir avec la susceptibilité...


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

Bon, alors, qui c'est qui compte venir à cette SAES ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour moi, ce n'est pas sûr, mais envisageable...


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

il faudra déjà une date fixe


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

Au fait, petite précision indispensable, le dernier WE de mars, c'est les 27 et 28 mars...


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

bon je rentre de voyage peu de temps avant


----------



## c-66 (12 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon je rentre de voyage peu de temps avant



Et voilà, grande gueule mais on se dégonfle vite....


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, grande gueule mais on se dégonfle vite....



je viens


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon je rentre de voyage peu de temps avant



Tu penses que tu vas rentrer? Ils vont te garder... pour la science...


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2004)

non mon lapin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 viens jouer avec mon chalumeau


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses que tu vas rentrer? Ils vont te garder... pour la science...



Sortez le fusil militaire


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Sortez le fusil militaire



moi aussi je viens


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je viens



...et le char d'assault, et le bazooka, et les grenadiers


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...et le char d'assault, et le bazooka, et les grenadiers



vous n'aurez jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vu que tout les suisses sont des planqués


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> vous n'aurez jamais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...mais on a (encore) une bonne armée


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, petite précision indispensable, le dernier WE de mars, c'est les 27 et 28 mars...



Si c'est celui là, il y a une possibilité que je sois des vôtres. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ils faux des chaînes pour venir la-bas?
Les routes sont dégagées?


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est celui là, il y a une possibilité que je sois des vôtres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça devrait aller


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...mais on a (encore) une bonne armée



je vois toujours l'intérêt d'avoir une marine


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est celui là, il y a une possibilité que je sois des vôtres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



met des chemises, c'est plus efficace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les routes sont dégagées?



il faut y aller au lance flamme


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> je vois toujours l'intérêt d'avoir une marine



On a pas de marine


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On a pas de marine



vous avez bien une mer ?


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> il faut y aller au lance flamme



Ouais, avec ça, on finira par te chopper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Niarg


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) Ils faux des chaînes pour venir la-bas?
> Les routes sont dégagées?



Ah, on reconnaît les Belges: les seuls qui mettent les chaînes quand les routes sont sèches...


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, avec ça, on finira par te chopper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ils m'ont même pas eu dans Jurassic park


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)




----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, on reconnaît les belges: les seuls qui mettent les chaînes quand les routes sont sèches...



a tien, les suisses connaissent les blagues belge


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> a tien, les suisses connaissent les blagues belge



Vi


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Vi



foguenne ta le droit de faire des blagues sur les suisses


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On a pas de marine



Si, on en a une... Recherche dans Google...


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si, on en a une... Recherche dans Google...



j'ai trouver ça


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si, on en a une... Recherche dans Google...



Je sais, je sais, mais chuuut.....


----------



## simon (12 Janvier 2004)

Perso je vous préviens cela va être très très difficile pour que je vienne


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouver ça



Nan, ça c'est le le Twingo Boat à moteurs Mercury 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rien à voir quoi...


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Nan, ça c'est le le Twingo Boat à moteurs Mercury
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu dirrat ça a google


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, je sais, mais chuuut.....



je pète dans l'eau et hop ! plus de marine


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, on reconnaît les Belges: les seuls qui mettent les chaînes quand les routes sont sèches...



A bon, elles ne sont pas pleines de neiges?

Bon, alors je peux venir.


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A bon, elles ne sont pas pleines de neiges?
> 
> Bon, alors je peux venir.



préparez les tonneaux de bière !!!


----------



## Mitch (13 Janvier 2004)

si ça se passe le WE de 27/28 mars je serais présent aussi..... on peux me compter

Si certains veulent prendre l'avion jusqu'à Genève j'ai quelques places dans ma voiture......

A+


----------



## sylko (13 Janvier 2004)

Il y a également le TGV des Neiges de Paris à Aigle. 

Ensuite petit train à crémaillère jusqu'à Leysin.


----------



## c-66 (13 Janvier 2004)

Alors, qui c'est qui vient ? Je propose de commencer une liste.

- Qui vient pour sûr :

Cyril
...


- J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :

...


----------



## benjamin (13 Janvier 2004)

- Qui vient pour sûr :

Cyril
...


- J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :

Benjamin
...


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2004)

* Je viens, c'est sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Cyril

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 





- Benjamin

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon


----------



## sylko (13 Janvier 2004)

* Je viens, c'est sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 





- Benjamin

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2004)

- J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... :

Benjamin
macinside
... [


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2004)

* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon


----------



## Mitch (13 Janvier 2004)

* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon


----------



## loudjena (13 Janvier 2004)

> Alors, qui c'est qui vient ?



même moi je peux venir ???


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> même moi je peux venir ???


Oui.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2004)

* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Foguenne, en négociation avec son employeur.

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > Alors, qui c'est qui vient ?
> 
> 
> 
> même moi je peux venir ???



Bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu habites en Suisse ou ailleur ?


----------



## loudjena (14 Janvier 2004)

> Je viens, c'est sûr
> - Cyril
> - Sylko
> - Mitch
> ...



Bon, je sais pas comment ont fait pour mettre son nom sur la liste en gardant les styles ?


----------



## loudjena (14 Janvier 2004)

> Posté à l'origine par loudjena:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> En réponse à:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Chui pas loin... dans une ville où les noix sont en AOC !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> (...) Chui pas loin... dans une ville où les noix sont en AOC !



Grenoble, j'ai bon?


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais pas comment ont fait pour mettre son nom sur la liste en gardant les styles ?



Je te donne un truc tout bête: tu fais citer et tu enlève code UBB pour la citation avant et après ce que tu as dans le champ "votre message"


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

Petite mise à jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Foguenne, en négociation avec son employeur.

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2004)

* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Foguenne, en négociation avec son employeur.
- WebOliver

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## loudjena (14 Janvier 2004)

> Posté à l'origine par loudjena:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> (...) Chui pas loin... dans une ville où les noix sont en AOC !
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Grenoble, j'ai bon?



Good-good !


----------



## loudjena (14 Janvier 2004)

Ok, good, merci iMax pour le mini cours


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > Posté à l'origine par loudjena:
> > ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > (...) Chui pas loin... dans une ville où les noix sont en AOC !
> > ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



On dit merci Google alors.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2004)

houla, moi je viens pas, s'il y a neige c'est l'hosto assuré


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> houla, moi je viens pas, s'il y a neige c'est l'hosto assuré



...mais non, y'aura un peu de neige sur la piste, pas beaucoup sur la route, faut venir...


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ok, good, merci iMax pour le mini cours


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...mais non, y'aura un peu de neige sur la piste, pas beaucoup sur la route, faut venir...



je suis excellent au bière-contest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais alors pour la glisse, nada


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je suis excellent au bière-contest
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Mais bon, attention, on ne va pas faire du ski, on va faire qqchose de beaucoup plus simple... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et en plus, ça doit être encore plus marrant après un Beer Contest comme tu dis


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, attention, on ne va pas faire du ski, on va faire qqchose de beaucoup plus simple...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je viens tout de suite


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2004)

* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Foguenne, en négociation avec son employeur.
- WebOliver

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens tout de suite








Change toi de place dans la liste


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Change toi de place dans la liste



il faut juste quand trouve qui part de paris


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut juste quand trouve qui part de paris



Faut rentabiliser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...tu viens pas avec ton carrosse ?


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2004)

tes fou ça grimpe pas les cotes


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tes fou ça grimpe pas les cotes



Arf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amok et Benjii viennent ?


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Arf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arf, j'oubliais ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				nato kino dans "Les restes du monde" a dit:
			
		

> *Prochainement sur nos écrans...*
> 
> *Un compte rendue de la futur AES Suisse...
> Ses seigneuries Amok et Bengili ainsi que leur stagiaire Mackie sont déjà en route !!*


----------



## c-66 (14 Janvier 2004)

Si jamais, niveau budget pour ceux qui vont ou veulent rester le week-end, j'ai donc dis que je pouvais (bon, faut que je sache à l'avance et puisse réserver) vous avoir un logement sympa et pas trop cher, je parle d'un prix d'environ 25 euros par nuit, taxe de séjour incluse.

Niveau déplacement pour ceux qui arrivent à réserver à l'avance on trouve soit des billets d'avion aller retour pour moins de 70 euros et au niveau TGV c'est environ la même chose. En plus demandez les tarifs jeunes, on trouve jusqu'à 25 ans des prix super intéressants. Bref, pour un week-end en Suisse sympa et pour pas cher (enfin, je crois) c'est vraiment à la SAES qu'il faut venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. En plus y'a même Mitch qui est ok pour faire la limousine


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> En plus y'a même Mitch qui est ok pour faire la limousine



Bien, bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dis-voir Mitch, est-ce que tu serais d'accord de me pousser depuis Lausanne s'il te reste une place ?


----------



## golf (14 Janvier 2004)

*WE de 27/28 mars 2004 au pays des vaches violettes*  


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Foguenne, en négociation avec son employeur.
- WebOliver
- Golf

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2004)

Je vais essayer de savoir assez vite si je peux venir et voir pour le train de Luxembourg. Pas trop envie de me taper la route.


----------



## c-66 (14 Janvier 2004)

Tiens, en passant encore une info :  Silvio Giobellina qui est le créateur du Toboganning Park fut aussi champion du monde et champion olympique de Bobsleigh, entraîneur plusieurs équipes et créateurs de pistes de Bob et je peux vous dire que l'on voit ça dans ses pistes de toboganning, des véritables virages de bosleigh à dévaler sur une bouée géante, sensations garanties (et pour ceux qui sont un peu frileux y'a des pistes débutant pour s'entrainer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et bien entendu sous les tipis on pourra faire les concours de bière, je demanderais à Silvio de nous faire une réserve de  Lapin Kulta (Mackie, pas de mauvais jeux de mots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) bière finlandaise extra.






Voilà, c'est assez pour vous motiver tout ça ? En passant un tour sur le site de  Leysin et en passant pour les Belges, c'est un village très connu puisqu'il y a le célèbre Hotel Reine Fabiola qui accueille depuis des générations des classes de neiges (entre autre).


----------



## c-66 (14 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Dis-voir Mitch, est-ce que tu serais d'accord de me pousser depuis Lausanne s'il te reste une place ?



Je pense et j'espère qu'il y aura d'autres lausannois qui vont venir, on devrait certainement trouver une voiture (moi j'en ai pas) mais on va faire venir du monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dis, WebO, tu viens ?


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

Très bien, ça s'annonce super... Maintenant, plus d'excuse, viendez, viendez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au fait Paul. tu as pu négocier avec succès avec ton boss ? 
Silvia vient aussi ?


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

Oui, j'espère qu'on fera venir d'autres lausannois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai d'ailleur un pote qui sera certainement des nôtres, il habite Prilly, c'est aussi un fanatique Mac, il est inscrit sur les forums mais il poste très peu (une septentaine de messages depuis 2001 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

C'est BenjNet...

Je lui envoie un mail pour l'encourager à venir faire un p'tit tour par ici


----------



## c-66 (14 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de savoir assez vite si je peux venir et voir pour le train de Luxembourg.



C'est assez long en train, je viens de regarder c'est minimum 13h00 de trajet de Bruxelles à Leysin d'après ce que j'ai vu (j'ai trouvé un trajet de 8h00 de Bruxelles à Lausanne et compter 1h00 de plus pour arriver à Leysin).

T'arrive pas à prendre l'avions ? Y'a Swiss et Virgin qui ont des prix pas mal depuis Bruxelles si tu réserve à l'avance.


----------



## golf (14 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de savoir assez vite si je peux venir et voir pour le train de Luxembourg. Pas trop envie de me taper la route.


Je vais essayer de confirmer ma venue sous 10 à 15 jrs...
Je pense alors y aller en auto ; j'ai donc 4 places...
Cela ferai beaucoup moins cher...

Paul fait le voyage de Paris en train...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de regarder avec Viamichelin, il n'y a que 524 km. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si je dois aller en avion par Bruxelle, j'ai 1H30 de route plus le temps d'embarquement, bref, alors, je préfère la voiture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pense qu'on va pouvoir s'arranger pour venir (Silvia sauf changement, a pu adapter son horaire, moi pas encore mais bon, je vais faire le forcing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Je vais essayer de me libérer pour le w-e, c-à-d arriver à Lausanne le vendredi soir et départ le dimanche après midi.


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder avec Viamichelin, il n'y a que 524 km.



Ah, j'aurais pensé qu'il y avait plus, tant mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grâce à ça, vous aurez peut-être quelques Suisse pour la prochaine AES belge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que tu penseras à ramener quelques bouteilles de bière belge


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Paul fait le voyage de Paris en train...



Merci de la proposition Golf.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je vais voir mais bon Luxembourg-Paris, c'est déjà 4 heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(vivement le TGV est)


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu penseras à ramener quelques bouteilles de bière belge



J'ai bien trop peur des douaniers Suisses, ils sont très sévère. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On peut en amener combien par voiture ?


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On peut en amener combien par voiture ?



Alors, la bière, je ne sais pas... Mais pour le vin, je sais que c'est 2 bouteilles par personnes. (Ça ne nous a pas empêché de revenir de france avec une quizaine de bouteilles de bordeaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Si jamais, niveau budget pour ceux qui vont ou veulent rester le week-end, j'ai donc dis que je pouvais (bon, faut que je sache à l'avance et puisse réserver) vous avoir un logement sympa et pas trop cher, je parle d'un prix d'environ 25 euros par nuit, taxe de séjour incluse.
> 
> Niveau déplacement pour ceux qui arrivent à réserver à l'avance on trouve soit des billets d'avion aller retour pour moins de 70 euros et au niveau TGV c'est environ la même chose. En plus demandez les tarifs jeunes, on trouve jusqu'à 25 ans des prix super intéressants. Bref, pour un week-end en Suisse sympa et pour pas cher (enfin, je crois) c'est vraiment à la SAES qu'il faut venir
> 
> ...



C'est bien ici le logement ?  c'est effectivement très tentant et vraiment abordable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je m'arrange pour confirmer avant le w-e du 24 janvier.


----------



## Bilbo (14 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> je viens de regarder c'est minimum 13h00 de trajet de Bruxelles à Leysin d'après ce que j'ai vu


On peut faire mieux, pour trouver : c'est là que ça se passe. N'hésitez pas à mettre Leysin en point de chute, les Allemands connaissent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comptez-moi parmi les pas sûrs. Je me déciderai au dernier moment et je viendrai (si je viens) en voiture.

À+


----------



## golf (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder avec Viamichelin, il n'y a que 524 km.


 Mapy donne aussi environ 550 km... 
En passant par l'Alsace...

Il y a plus court par Nancy, Besançon et Neuchâtel mais ce n'est pas de l'autoroute à 100 %...


----------



## c-66 (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ici le logement ?  c'est effectivement très tentant et vraiment abordable.



Oui, c'est vraiment super sympa, c'est un "backpacker" une auberge de jeunesse version anglophone donc y'a beaucoup de gens de partout qui viennent, y'a des choix en dortoir (encore moins cher) et chambres doubles (le prix que j'ai donné), c'est propre, super ambiance, la cuisine est à disposition pour faire le déjeuner, souper, ... (mais bon, ça on se débrouillera). C'est quand même bien si on arrive réserver à l'avance (c'est quand Pâques cette année ?).

Et bon au pire je connais bien donc on peut trouver qqch ailleurs, y'a plein de solutions.


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ici le logement ?  c'est effectivement très tentant et vraiment abordable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nooooooon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[ému] Te tieu, j'ai passé mon premier camp de ski là bas... J'avais 10 ans, je m'en souviens super bien [/ému]


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2004)

Voila, c'est à jour

 *WE de 27/28 mars 2004 au pays des vaches violettes*  


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax
- Bilbo

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Foguenne, en négociation avec son employeur.
- WebOliver
- Golf

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut


----------



## c-66 (15 Janvier 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire mieux, pour trouver : c'est là que ça se passe. N'hésitez pas à mettre Leysin en point de chute, les Allemands connaissent.



Moi j'ai fait  cff.ch c'est aussi pas mal mais j'ai fait une bourde sur l'heure d'arrivée d'ou la durée du trajet. Mais c'est vrai que la voiture est une bonne idée, c'est pas si long que ça finalement. J'ai d'ailleurs un copain Belge qui vient souvent à Leysin passer ses longs week-ends et il vient en voiture et avec de la bière forcément ( ici pour les infos concernant l'importation d'alcool)


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y a plus court par Nancy, Besançon et Neuchâtel mais ce n'est pas de l'autoroute à 100 %...



Oui, je connais bien, j'ai bossé 6 mois à l'hôpital de La-Chaux-de-fond. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pensais que Leysin était plus loin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, ben on pourra ramener quelques bières.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Janvier 2004)

Pour moi ça devrait être jouable... Ca dépendra (comme d'hab) de l'activité universitaire, mais en début de semestre c'est en général plutôt calme...

donc "normalement, mais à confirmer"
Je vais répercuter l'info auprès de mes chers collègues... de la neige et du fromage, ça devrait les motiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru

P.S. destiné à Lord Amok : "On" nous avait demandé de bien nous tenir... Ca sent le complot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (par contre pour l'incapacité à trouver un taxi, il y a du vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Bilbo (15 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> ici pour les infos concernant l'importation d'alcool


Va falloir que je passe au Whisky. Deux litres de bières, il n'y a même pas de quoi en offrir aux voisins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2004)

Bon, je met à jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *WE de 27/28 mars 2004 au pays des vaches violettes*  


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax
- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru 


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Foguenne, en négociation avec son employeur.
- WebOliver
- Golf

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir que je passe au Whisky. Deux litres de bières, il n'y a même pas de qui en offrir aux voisins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

Et  MixMax il ne vient pas ?


----------



## mixmac (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et  MixMax il ne vient pas ?



Merci veejee de m'avoir envoyé le lien du topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous pouvez me mettre dans les "Devrait venir, à confirmer"


----------



## mixmac (15 Janvier 2004)

D'ailleurs j'habite en face de Leysin, sur l'autre montagne


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

mixmac a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs j'habite en face de Leysin, sur l'autre montagne


Donc tu n'as aucune excuse pour ne pas venir.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

Bon, je met à jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *WE de 27/28 mars 2004 au pays des vaches violettes*  


 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax
- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru 
- MixMax, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Silvia ok si Popol ce libère.
- Foguenne, en négociation avec son employeur, un peu de chantage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- WebOliver
- Golf

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut






[/QUOTE]


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de savoir assez vite si je peux venir et voir pour le train de Luxembourg. Pas trop envie de me taper la route.



Si c'était que la route... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Dis, WebO, tu viens ?



Je me tâte... Je sais pas... ça se refuse pas.


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Janvier 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Chui pas loin... dans une ville où les noix sont en AOC !



Coucou Loudj' ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon c'est bien tentant tout ça, j'aimerais bien venir, mais je ne peux pour l'instant absolument rien prévoir à si longue échéance... alors mettez moins dans les "j'aimerais bien"... Sachant que si j'y suis il y a des chances pour que j'ai à ma disposition une voiture, et que je ferai le trajet depuis Thonon les Bains, avec donc éventuellement de la place. Tout cela étant bien entendu extrêmement _suppositoire_ (&lt;- celui là il est pour toi Fred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)

'+


----------



## mixmac (15 Janvier 2004)

C'est trop loin les 27/28 Mars pour que je confirme, mais pour l'instant j'ai rien d'autre de prévu


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je me tâte... Je sais pas... ça se refuse pas.



Toi mon vieux, tu n'as aucune excuse non plus pour ne pas venir.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Toi mon vieux, tu n'as aucune excuse non plus pour ne pas venir.



En plus j'habite à 45 minutes de Leysin...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

On viendra donc te chercher, par la peau du c.. s'il le faut.


----------



## kisco (15 Janvier 2004)

moi j'ai déjà quelque chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'espère pour vous qu'il y aura encore quelques restes de neige à cette époque...



 *WE de 27/28 mars 2004 au pays des vaches violettes*  

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax
- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru 
- MixMax, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Silvia ok si Popol ce libère.
- Foguenne, en négociation avec son employeur, un peu de chantage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- WebOliver
- Golf

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco


----------



## Mitch (15 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bien, bien...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pour le moment je suis seul dans ma modeste voiture......(c'est pas une limousine mais un diesel poussif)  et en plus Lausanne est sur mon chemin donc je ne vois pas de problème..... et puis faire la route a plusieurs c'est toujours mieux.......

et puis les autoroutes suisses sont limité a 120 km/h donc pas la peine d'avoir une voiture puissante.....

Pour ceux qui viennent que très rarement en suisse sachez qu'il faudra acheter la vignette autoroute... (40 CHF) valable toute l'année (plus d'excuses pour ne pas revenir après..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2004)

mixmac a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs j'habite en face de Leysin, sur l'autre montagne



Non, c'est moi qui habite en face, sur l'autre montagne!

Toi, tu habites de l'autre côté du fleuve.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bref, je vous fait pas un dessin mais j'ai toujours organisé des sorties sympa là bas.



Ahhh ca manque Pomme A quand même


----------



## c-66 (15 Janvier 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh ca manque Pomme A quand même



Voilà un qui se souvient, en plus c'était épique. Tu viens ?


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

il va nous attendre dans sa montagne avec son fusil


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Janvier 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh ca manque Pomme A quand même



Oh, un revenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca va être comme d'hab... "bon, black, si tu viens, je viens aussi"... "nan nan, florent, tu viens, sinon je viens pas"


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2004)

...bref, viendez !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un qui se souvient, en plus c'était épique. Tu viens ?



Heuuu en fait je me souviens parce que j ai vu les photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A part des vagues souvenir de Cyril 10x plus ivre que moi je me souviens de pas grand chose


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Oh, un revenant



En parlant de revenant, il est ou Christophe ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus de nouvelles depuis des mois.


----------



## c-66 (15 Janvier 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu en fait je me souviens parce que j ai vu les photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais mais le lendemain j'étais sur les pistes de ski, avec des lunettes toutefois... LOL


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais le lendemain j'étais sur les pistes de ski, avec des lunettes toutefois... LOL



C'était pas facile au début faut dire


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Janvier 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de revenant, il est ou Christophe ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Môssieur s'est pris une semaine de vacances pile dans la semaine où on a le plus de boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais dès qu'il se remet au boulot, je lui pointe ce sujet


----------



## golf (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je connais bien, j'ai bossé 6 mois à l'hôpital de La-Chaux-de-fond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leysin est un peu plus loin...
A Neuch, tu tournes à droite vers Lausanne...











Leysin en CH...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

Merci Golf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ca me semble facile pour venir, il faut que je me libère le vendredi pour être relax. Le w-e est acquis, le vendredi est en bonne voie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'écoute  couleur 3 pour me mettre dans l'ambiance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour faire de la bouée des neiges, il faut une combi de ski ?


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas facile au début faut dire



tu viens nous chercher a geneve avec l'impreza ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Leysin est un peu plus loin...
> A Neuch, tu tournes à droite vers Lausanne... (...)



Heu... à gauche plutôt...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

J'espère qu'il n'y a pas de bebête comme Florent  en a photographié une et posté ici sur la piste...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu... à gauche plutôt...



Et à nouveau à gauche à Vevey pour t'embarquer de force.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et à nouveau à gauche à Vevey pour t'embarquer de force.



Tu y es presque...


----------



## golf (15 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu... à gauche plutôt...


Non, non, en arrivant de Besançon et de la T'Chaux, c'est à droite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens, vises ici...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu viens nous chercher a geneve avec l'impreza ?



Nianianianiaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire de la bouée des neiges, il faut une combi de ski ?



Non juste de bonnes godasses à mes souvenirs. C'était encore clair à ce moment là après ca se complique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'il n'y a pas de bebête comme Florent  en a photographié une et posté ici sur la piste...



Faut venir l'été pour ça


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute  couleur 3 pour me mettre dans l'ambiance.



Bravo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon vous n'oublierez pas de m'ajouter dans la liste des "kémerébien". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## c-66 (15 Janvier 2004)

*WE de 27/28 mars 2004 au pays des vaches violettes*  

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax
- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru 
- MixMax, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Silvia ok si Popol ce libère.
- Foguenne, en négociation avec son employeur, un peu de chantage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- WebOliver
- Golf
- Le Gognol

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

*WE de 27/28 mars 2004 au pays des vaches violettes*  

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax
- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru 
- MixMax, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- WebOliver
- Golf
- Le Gognol

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

Voilà, on peut venir. 
On viendra peut-être dès le jeudi fin d'après-midi.
Le vendredi c'est certain, on doit rentrer à Luxembourg pour le lundi 16h00, on a donc de la marge.
Nous ferons une petite halte à Neuchâtel.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en profiterais également pour fêter mon passage dans le club des jeunes trentenaires.


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'il n'y a pas de bebête comme Florent  en a photographié une et posté ici sur la piste...



Il y en a juste en face.


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire de la bouée des neiges, il faut une combi de ski ?



Ce n'est pas nécessaire... Toutefois, un pantalon K-Way est souhaitable pour ne pas finir trempé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, une paire de bonne godasses et c'est bon


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

J'ai déjà fait plus ou moins la même chose avec des chambres à air de camion (les camions non plus de chambres à air maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
C'était terrible, totalement incontrôlable mais bon c'était sur les monstrueuses et de réputations international pentes de Belgique.


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'était terrible, totalement incontrôlable mais bon c'était sur les monstrueuses et de réputations international pentes de Belgique.


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas nécessaire... Toutefois, un pantalon K-Way est souhaitable pour ne pas finir trempé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fin mars, il faudra plutôt enfiler des bottes de pêcheur.


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2004)

Ou tout enlever!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ou tout enlever!



C'est bon, tu peux y aller... Finn est pas modérateur de ce forum...


----------



## c-66 (15 Janvier 2004)

Niveau équipement il est quand même bien d'avoir une bonne veste et au moins un patalons k-way et bien entendu des gants et une bonne paire de chaussures. Cela dépendra bien entendu tout du temps qu'il fera mais on a vite tendance à être mouillé et si on fait ça en fin d'après-midi, un fois le soleil couché il fera vite froid donc prévoyez quand même d'être chaudement habillé.

On vous tiendra au courant la semaine d'avant pour vous dire le temps qu'il fera et les conditions d'enneigement histoire d'être équipé au mieux.


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2004)

S'il n'y a plus de neige, on peut toujours faire un match de hockey à la patinoire d'à côté.

Suisse contre le reste du monde


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

On va vous mettre une méga patate de la mort qui tue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(j'étais très bon à l'internat au hockey sur gazon...(c'est quoi la glace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ..(c'est quoi la glace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le truc a base d'eau, tu sait ce liquide impure qui viens troublez le ricard


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le truc a base d'eau, tu sait ce liquide impure qui viens troublez le ricard



J'hésite à venir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ou tout enlever!



Là, je n'hésite plus trop... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pardon chérie, c'est Sylko qui m'a obligé.


----------



## Macthieu (15 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> S'il n'y a plus de neige, on peut toujours faire un match de hockey à la patinoire d'à côté.
> 
> Suisse contre le reste du monde



si tu veux je peux venir avec mon équipe de hockey, les canadiens de montréal et on vous battera facilement


----------



## loudjena (15 Janvier 2004)

> Coucou Loudj' !
> Bon c'est bien tentant tout ça, j'aimerais bien venir, mais je ne peux pour l'instant absolument rien prévoir à si longue échéance...



Allleerrrr, viens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> alors mettez moins dans les "j'aimerais bien"... Sachant que si j'y suis il y a des chances pour que j'ai à ma disposition une voiture, et que je ferai le trajet depuis Thonon les Bains, avec donc éventuellement de la place. Tout cela étant bien entendu extrêmement suppositoire (&lt;- celui là il est pour toi Fred



Salut ptit Frigognol !
J'ai bien capté the private joke   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je veux bien faire la route avec toi depuis Thonon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Loudj'


----------



## legritch (16 Janvier 2004)

Et en plus il y a une de ces ambiances à ces saes (voir les  photos plus bas dans la page)


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2004)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus il y a une de ces ambiances à ces saes (voir les  photos plus bas dans la page)



T'as pas peur du modérateur qui rôde, toi... Ah... mais on est plus au bar... j'oublie chaque fois.


----------



## nektarfl (16 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *WE de 27/28 mars 2004 au pays des vaches violettes*
> 
> * Je viens, c'est sûr
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Je prends mes précautions, en théorie rien ne m'empèche de venir, mais date lointaine = incertitude certaine.


----------



## golf (16 Janvier 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax
- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru 
- MixMax, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Nektarfl (qui viendrait de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; mitch)
- Golf

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- WebOliver
- Le Gognol

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco


C'est par ici :


----------



## Komac (16 Janvier 2004)

Moi je viendrais bien, si mon nouveau job me le permet (à voir donc), surtout que je n'habite pas si loin...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

Mouahahah les vaches violettes c'est allemand si jamais


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Janvier 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Salut ptit Frigognol !
> J'ai bien capté the private joke



Héhé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien faire la route avec toi depuis Thonon



Ce serait avec plaisir mais je crois que pour l'instant faut vraiment faire comme si j'étais pas là. Les chances pour que je vienne sont très faibles...

'+


----------



## loudjena (16 Janvier 2004)

Peux mieux faire


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Janvier 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Peux mieux faire



Certes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2004)

Flûte je peux pas venir, beer contest en slovénie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin


----------



## sylko (21 Janvier 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Flûte je peux pas venir, beer contest en slovénie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leysin est sur la route de la Slovénie...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2004)

pas con si j'ai le temps je passe en saouler un ou deux


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax
- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru 
- MixMax, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Nektarfl (qui viendrait de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; mitch)
- Golf

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- WebOliver
- Le Gognol

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco


C'est par ici :


----------



## sylko (22 Janvier 2004)

C'est n'importe quoi cette carte! Ils ont pris des mulets pour se rendre des Diablerets à Gstaad?


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2004)

qui part de paris et comment ?


----------



## nektarfl (22 Janvier 2004)

moi, pas tout à fait de Paris, mais presque!! je peux faire un petit détours par la gare de Chessy-marne la vallée (eurodisney) pour prendre des passagers (3 à 4 places libres oui, c'est annoncé 5 places, mais moins pratique pour le 5ème occupant!!). L'heure et le jour de départ ne sont pas fixés (si je suis seul, je pars vendredi en tout début d'après-midi)

le retour est impérativement dimanche soir (je travaille le lundi matin, et assez tôt encore!!) donc départ de suisse vers 15-16h maximum


----------



## sylko (22 Janvier 2004)

Depuis Paris, je vous recommande vivement le TGV des Neiges.

Il arrive à Aigle qui se trouve à une dizaine de kilomètres de Leysin.


TGV des Neiges de Paris à Aigle 

Train à crémaillère d'Aigle à Leysin


----------



## nektarfl (22 Janvier 2004)

Oui, c'est peut-être une bonne solution pour celui qui habite paris intra-muros, ou qui a des transports en commun jusqu'à une heure avancée.
Pour moi, soit je me fait déposer gare de lyon et reprendre le dimanche soir (à 23h, je ne trouverais personne) soit je laisse ma voiture 2jours et plus au parking (=prix du péage autoroutier), et de plus, arrivant à 23h30 (sans retard) à gare de lyon, ça ne me fait pas avant 1h du mat chez moi, pour me lever le lendemain à 6h, je vais être frais (je n'arrive pas à dormir dans les transports en commun). Le train précédent !!! 8h32 au départ!! sûr de le rater, surtout si la veille au soir ......!!!!!!
Alors la solution route s'impose en ce qui me concerne. Pour moi, le tarif est simple : 2x35 euros de carburant (aller + retour) + péage. En partageant: tarif imbattable.

PS: merci quand même d'avoir pensé à nous en nous donnant les horaires des trains!


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est n'importe quoi cette carte! Ils ont pris des mulets pour se rendre des Diablerets à Gstaad?



T'as fini de râler vieux machin...

Et celle-ci, te va t elle mieux ?


----------



## sylko (23 Janvier 2004)

Fiou. Calme-toi gamin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il faut être du coin pour comprendre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Leysin va modifier sa carte sur son site, suite à mon intervention. Celle-ci va devenir un collector.


----------



## Einbert (23 Janvier 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax
- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru 
- MixMax, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Nektarfl (qui viendrait de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; mitch)
- Golf
- Einbert

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- WebOliver
- Le Gognol

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco


C'est par ici :








J'espère au moins qu'on en profitera pour aller skier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et Florent, il vient ou pas finalement... Lui non plus n'a aucune excuse valable : il n'a même pas besoin de changer de cantons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Des motivés pour un tour à ski ??

++


----------



## sylko (23 Janvier 2004)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> ...Des motivés pour un tour à ski ??
> ++








Avec des peaux de phoque? Assassin va!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Janvier 2004)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> * Devrait venir, à confirmer *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeeepeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Et Florent, il vient ou pas finalement... Lui non plus n'a aucune excuse valable : il n'a même pas besoin de changer de cantons



On va faire un forcing honteux tu vas voir ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au pire, on ira le chercher et on l'attache


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2004)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> *WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...*
> *Ici : Leysin en CH... *
> 
> * Je viens, c'est sûr
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2004)

Bande de méchant je veux pas me faire attacher, je suis en Valais si jamais, Leysin pas


----------



## c-66 (26 Janvier 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Bande de méchant je veux pas me faire attacher, je suis en Valais si jamais, Leysin pas



Oui c'est vrai, attention à ce que vous dites, Leysin c'est le canton de Vaud, tout citoyen français peut y entrer comme partout en Suisse juste avec une carte d'identité alors que Florent est en Valais, là il faut un passeport avec un visa


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai, attention à ce que vous dites, Leysin c'est le canton de Vaud, tout citoyen français peut y entrer comme partout en Suisse juste avec une carte d'identité alors que Florent est en Valais, là il faut un passeport avec un visa



Et encore... tu ne parles pas des vaccins obligatoires pour une entrée en Valais...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et encore... tu ne parles pas des vaccins obligatoires pour une entrée en Valais...








 ben dis donc c'est hyper sécurisé la Suisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya que Finn qui va pouvoir venir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il a son vacccin et les pattes blanches


----------



## c-66 (26 Janvier 2004)

Mais vu que Leysin (donc la prochain SAES) est dans le canton de Vaud y'a aucun problème, pfiou, heureusement qu'on a pas choisi le Valais (j'y étais hier, je vous dis pas la file d'attente à la douane de Saint-Maurice, en plus il neigeait, y ont contrôle tout le monde contre le SRAS en plus des examens habituels


----------



## sylko (26 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai, attention à ce que vous dites, Leysin c'est le canton de Vaud, tout citoyen français peut y entrer comme partout en Suisse juste avec une carte d'identité alors que Florent est en Valais, là il faut un passeport avec un visa



Il y a pas mal de fois, ou je souhaiterais que tout le Chablais soit rattaché au Valais. 

Impôts, taxes, assurances, etc...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et encore... tu ne parles pas des vaccins obligatoires pour une entrée en Valais...



Pas que pour entrer, pour sortir aussi


----------



## c-66 (26 Janvier 2004)

A la sortie on te vaccine au Fendant et à la raclette AOC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , histoire que tu devienne allergique à toutes les raclettes de productions érangères LOL


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Janvier 2004)

Nan rien, c'était juste pour dire que j'étais mort de rire


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

'tai c'est pleins de pages et pleins de posts de Mackie et de Beru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un UltraFlood déguisé c'est ça ? planqué dans un gruyere Suisse.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais vous zé reperés moa....


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

flood


na


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Mais vu que Leysin (donc la prochain SAES) est dans le canton de Vaud y'a aucun problème, pfiou, heureusement qu'on a pas choisi le Valais (j'y étais hier, je vous dis pas la file d'attente à la douane de Saint-Maurice, en plus il neigeait, y ont contrôle tout le monde contre le SRAS en plus des examens habituels



je me demande si un Casimou ou un mackie pourrais passer au travers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ pt'et dans une boite UHT à la rigueur ça se verrais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## iMax (27 Janvier 2004)

Youpi, il a neigé (beaucoup, beaucoup !) 

Pourvu qu'il neige encore en mars


----------



## loudjena (27 Janvier 2004)

Ouiiiiiiiiii, des gros, gros, gros tas de neige partout partout


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiiiiii, des gros, gros, gros tas de neige partout partout



Y a pas de doute, y en aura.


----------



## iMax (27 Janvier 2004)

Espèrons, espèrons...


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

ET SI JE VENAIS ? HEIIIN ?


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

c'est là que tout est annulé, la neige aussi


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ET SI JE VENAIS ? HEIIIN ?



rigole pas ! un admin me bourre le mou pour que j'y aille ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est quand la date ?


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> moi, pas tout à fait de Paris, mais presque!! je peux faire un petit détours par la gare de Chessy-marne la vallée (eurodisney) pour prendre des passagers (3 à 4 places libres oui, c'est annoncé 5 places, mais moins pratique pour le 5ème occupant!!). L'heure et le jour de départ ne sont pas fixés (si je suis seul, je pars vendredi en tout début d'après-midi)
> 
> le retour est impérativement dimanche soir (je travaille le lundi matin, et assez tôt encore!!) donc départ de suisse vers 15-16h maximum



tu prends déja des gens ?


----------



## nektarfl (28 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu prends déja des gens ?



non, pas encore, mais on est encore loin de la date. Il reste encore de la place!!

j'ai le même pseudo sur ichat et par mail chez l'opérateur historique ou chez l'opérateur libre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , c'est plus facile pour prendre contact!


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> non, pas encore, mais on est encore loin de la date. Il reste encore de la place!!
> 
> j'ai le même pseudo sur ichat et par mail chez l'opérateur historique ou chez l'opérateur libre
> 
> ...



il se peut qu'un admin et moi soyons intéressés !


----------



## nektarfl (28 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> il se peut qu'un admin et moi soyons intéressés !



pour l'instant, pas de problème. Tu as les moyens de me joindre, c'est toi qui décide. Ensuite, on se mettra d'accord pour les heures de départ et d'arrivée.


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> il se peut qu'un admin et moi soyons intéressés !



Vi, viendez Mackie et toi


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

Petit rappel, sous la forme d'une image, d'une des activités proposée, ceci en vue de convaincre les quelques indécis à se bouger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :










Quant à moi, je devrais bientot passer de "a confirmer" à "viendra sauf en cas de force majeure". Je suis en train de négocier avec mon chef pour avoir congé le 27 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Quant au moyen de transport, peut-être que je vais louer ça:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 histoire de pouvoir monter facilement avec le matos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (30 balles par jour plus 20 centimes le km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2004)

Il faut des pneus neiges et ou des chaînes pour aller à Leysin ?

Ici, comme c'est plus ou moins plat ce n'est pas obligé mais par chez vous, je n'en sais rien.


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

Si les routes sont sèches et déneigées, ça devrait aller.

Par contre, s'il vient de neiger 10 bons centimètres (ce qui ne devrait pas être le cas fin mars), tu n'y arriveras pas


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Vi, viendez Mackie et toi



je parlais de benjamin !


----------



## casimir (28 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Vi, viendez Mackie et toi



et moi ?!!!


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je parlais de benjamin !



Ah, ok...


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> et moi ?!!!



Si tu veux, on a ce qu'il faut pour t'accueillir


----------



## casimir (28 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, on a ce qu'il faut pour t'accueillir



c'est même pas un vrai couteau suisse


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> c'est même pas un vrai couteau suisse



Non, mais avec ça, on va pas te rater


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais avec ça, on va pas te rater



...et toc


----------



## casimir (28 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais avec ça, on va pas te rater



vous m'avez déjà rater dans un couloir, alors dans une montagne ....


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> vous m'avez déjà rater dans un couloir, alors dans une montagne ....



On prendra le matériel nécessaire: 





 +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Niarg!


----------



## casimir (28 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Niarg!



c'est une machine a piercing ça ?


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> c'est une machine a piercing ça ?



Oui, mais ça perce assez bien, tu seras étonné


----------



## nektarfl (29 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Si les routes sont sèches et déneigées, ça devrait aller.
> 
> Par contre, s'il vient de neiger 10 bons centimètres (ce qui ne devrait pas être le cas fin mars), tu n'y arriveras pas



Pour moi, 10 bons cm, ça m'empèche pas de rouler en région parisienne qui est, on le sait, sous-développée en ce qui concerne le dénneigement, alors 10cm chez vous, et les routes seront totalement dénneigées quand on arrivera! OK on roule moins vite, voire carrément bloqués derrière les paniquards de la neige (à peine 30km en ligne droite et tout juste 20 dans les virages) alors que ça tient pour rouler à 50-60! (comme ce matin par exemple)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2004)

te tcheu y en aura du beau monde, je crois que je vais ouvrir une guinguette sur la piste du coup


----------



## iMax (30 Janvier 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax, en négociation avec son employeur. Réflexion en cours sur la possibilité de louer une Smart pour monter avec un pote, fan de mac évidemment, depuis Lausanne. Ça permettrait de monter avec tout le matos et de le laisser en sécurité dans la voiture sur le parking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru 
- MixMax, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Nektarfl (qui viendrait de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; mitch)
- Golf
- Einbert

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- WebOliver
- Le Gognol

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax, en négociation avec son employeur. Réflexion en cours sur la possibilité de louer une Smart pour monter avec un pote, fan de mac évidemment, depuis Lausanne. Ça permettrait de monter avec tout le matos et de le laisser en sécurité dans la voiture sur le parking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru 
- MixMax, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Nektarfl (qui viendrait de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; mitch)
- Golf
- Einbert

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- WebOliver
- Le Gognol
- [MGZ] alèm
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

Moi je viens si on passe le w-e tout frais payés à St morritz dans un palace comme le Kempinski Grand Hôtel des Bains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alèm et moi on a un standing à respecter


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

non ? bon tant pis je viens pas alors


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

z'allez pas le regretter après ?


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

non ? bon ok.... ce seras sans moi


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

faudras pas venir pleurer après.... "ouaiss t'es pas vnus, c'té super.... mackie était bourré.... Alèm s'est pris un rateau du siècle,.... béru s'est roulé dans la neige.... "


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> .... mackie était bourré.... Alèm s'est pris un rateau du siècle,.... béru s'est roulé dans la neige....



Il est certain que le programme des animations est connu d'avance


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Janvier 2004)

Forcément, c'est celui de toutes les AES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Enfin... quand il y a de la neige pour le 3e point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> faudras pas venir pleurer après.... "ouaiss t'es pas vnus, c'té super.... mackie était bourré.... Alèm s'est pris un rateau du siècle,.... béru s'est roulé dans la neige.... "



chouette programme !


----------



## gribouille (31 Janvier 2004)

oui avant que tu gerbes partout en essayant de draguer un porte-manteau en croyant avoir affaire à un Golgoth-Geisha


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il est certain que le programme des animations est connu d'avance



je peux faire mieux ! me prendre deux fois le rateau du siècle dans la même journée !

sisi.. je peux...


----------



## gribouille (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je peux faire mieux ! me prendre deux fois le rateau du siècle dans la même journée !
> 
> sisi.. je peux...


rabat toi sur Compote.... une fille facile c'est toujours ça de pris


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> rabat toi sur Compote.... une fille facile c'est toujours ça de pris



et ce sera toujours mieux que mackie !


----------



## gribouille (31 Janvier 2004)

plus d'experience surtout, et plus souple


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> rabat toi sur Compote.... une fille facile c'est toujours ça de pris














Facile, facile, c'est vite dit!


----------



## c-66 (1 Février 2004)

Bon, moi en attendant fin mars et la venue de Foguenne &amp; Co ("Co" étant les bière belges  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), j'ai commencé à m'entraîner. Je sais pas si j'ai fait le bon choix au magasin mais les bouteilles était intéressantes par leur taille (1L) et finalement le goût de levure passait très bien avec le repas du soir.

J'ai d'ailleurs pris une photo (l'effet c'est un peu ce que je voyais une fois la première bouteille finie), c'est fort ces trucs, je suis pas habitué moi avec notre bière Suisse qui fait du 4.5 de volume et nous promène plus aux toilettes qu'autre chose (en plus c'est même pas bon, vive la bière belge, tiens, j'ai essayé de la bière à la banane d'afrique et au citron d'australie, intéressant...) :


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2004)

un conseil cyril : évite de verser la lie (la levure), ça sert à rien ! sauf à ta saouler ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu veux que Paul te ramène de la " Brice &amp; Joup" et oim de la Duvel ?


----------



## c-66 (1 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] un conseil cyril : évite de verser la lie (la levure), ça sert à rien ! sauf à ta saouler !



Ok, pas besoin d'en dire plus, je comprends mon mal de tête du matin


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] un conseil cyril : évite de verser la lie (la levure), ça sert à rien ! sauf à ta saouler !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



brice pour tout le monde


----------



## iMax (1 Février 2004)

Oui, oui, on veut la degustation de bières belges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah tiens, je pourrais ramener un tonneau de bière artisanale des Brasseurs, à Lausanne pour comparer....

La Smart de location sera chargée


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> un tonneau de bière artisanale des Brasseurs, à Lausanne



beurk, ça ça amène aussi aux toilettes, mai spas pour la même raison


----------



## macinside (2 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, on veut la degustation de bières belges
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça rentre dans une smart ?


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi en attendant fin mars et la venue de Foguenne &amp; Co ("Co" étant les bière belges
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, une chimay bleu, meilleur avec le fromage du même nom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce n'est pas ma préférée mais elle se laisse boire.
Je ramènerais quelques bouteilles de mes bières favorites et je compte bien repartir avec quelques bouteilles de Chasselas de Féchy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On n'en trouve pas assez en Belgique.


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça rentre dans une smart ?



Oui... (5l je crois)


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ramènerais quelques bouteilles de mes bières favorites et je compte bien repartir avec quelques bouteilles de Chasselas de Féchy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce gars-là il est mort. moi qui ne pouvais pas venir. je sais plus skier mais un modo macg en suisse lol quelle gâterie


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce gars-là il est mort. moi qui ne pouvais pas venir. je sais plus skier mais un modo macg en suisse lol quelle gâterie



Méheu... Et moi alors ?


----------



## gribouille (4 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Méheu... Et moi alors ?



toi dépèches de finir tes exams, que je puisse mettre les frustrés de la M4K à l'envers


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Méheu... Et moi alors ?



je parlais de modo diplomé


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce gars-là il est mort. moi qui ne pouvais pas venir. je sais plus skier mais un modo macg en suisse lol quelle gâterie



Sur des ski effectivement je risque de mourir mais on a parlé de grosses bouées.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> toi dépèches de finir tes exams, que je puisse mettre les frustrés de la M4K à l'envers



Si je te dis que j'en ai jusqu'en mars, tu réponds quoi?


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Février 2004)

Hein simon et compagnie ??? QUAND ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous me manquer moi... Beru tu dois venir aussi !!! Aller tous chez simon !!! ouéééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé

Non franchement, simon, ta maison est libre quand ?


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Si je te dis que j'en ai jusqu'en mars, tu réponds quoi?



Que donc tu n'as pas fini d'avoir les épaules mouillées, il ne va jamais tenir un mois!


----------



## simon (5 Février 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Hein simon et compagnie ??? QUAND ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ola et ben on y va pas par 4 chemin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 non l'a sérieusement ma maison libre ouffffffffff....difficile parce que ma mère n'a pas prévu de vacances prochainement donc....mais rien ne nous empêche de refaire une petite AES dans un bar à Lausanne....de toute manière je suis en exas jusqu'au 16 février après j'ai pas mal de boulot mais faut voir


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Février 2004)

Dans un bar, c'est moin drole... on peut meme pas faire une nuit blanche avec les ordis..... :-/


----------



## simon (5 Février 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Dans un bar, c'est moin drole... on peut meme pas faire une nuit blanche avec les ordis..... :-/



Attends voir on va peut-être trouver une solution mais pas chez moi....je sais pas il faut voir...je vais m'informer


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Février 2004)

Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chez richard ?


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2004)

il faut suivre


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> de grosses bouées.



casimir viens aussi ?


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Que donc tu n'as pas fini d'avoir les épaules mouillées, il ne va jamais tenir un mois!



ça fait pas un mois déjà que j'ai arrêté ?


----------



## simon (5 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut suivre



On parle d'une SAES dans un endroit chauffer, avec de préférences des petits pots pomme-kiwi pour gjouvenat, de l'électricité, et surtout une connection à internet....parce que je me vois pas avec mon PB sur un remonte pente...


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Février 2004)

On pourrais toujours essayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

Jean imarc avec son Ibook, beru avec... heu iPod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, manu avec son powerbook tout naze... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







lol


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Février 2004)

Eh gjouv'... j'ai un nalubook moi aussi maintenant


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Février 2004)

P.S.: ça fait assez "thread des modérateurs" pour l'instant


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Que donc tu n'as pas fini d'avoir les épaules mouillées, il ne va jamais tenir un mois!



C'est bien ce qui me fais peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Note pour moi : s'arrêter chez Carrefour et acheter 30 kgs de ouate, des sparadraps, BEAUCOUP de kleenex... Et de la lotion pour les mains tiens, important ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> On parle d'une SAES dans un endroit chauffer, avec de préférences des petits pots pomme-kiwi pour gjouvenat, de l'électricité, et surtout une connection à internet....parce que je me vois pas avec mon PB sur un remonte pente...



On est obligé de prendre un remonte pente pour l'AES prévue à Leysin?
Je prévoyais de prendre mon AluBook, je pense que je vais me raviser.


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] P.S.: ça fait assez "thread des modérateurs" pour l'instant



lol ouais plutot


----------



## c-66 (5 Février 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> On parle d'une SAES dans un endroit chauffer, avec de préférences des petits pots pomme-kiwi pour gjouvenat, de l'électricité, et surtout une connection à internet....parce que je me vois pas avec mon PB sur un remonte pente...



Ces excuses pour pas venir, j'y crois pas, vous êtes jaloux à ce point  En plus l'endroit ou je prévois le logement aura l'accès à Internet (j'installerais Airport s'il faut) donc y'a plus de raison pour pas venir fin mars


----------



## c-66 (5 Février 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax, en négociation avec son employeur. Réflexion en cours sur la possibilité de louer une Smart pour monter avec un pote, fan de mac évidemment, depuis Lausanne. Ça permettrait de monter avec tout le matos et de le laisser en sécurité dans la voiture sur le parking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru 
- MixMax, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Nektarfl (qui viendrait de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; mitch)
- Golf
- Einbert

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- WebOliver
- Le Gognol
- [MGZ] alèm
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> En plus l'endroit ou je prévois le logement aura l'accès à Internet (j'installerais Airport s'il faut) donc y'a plus de raison pour pas venir fin mars



Bonne nouvelle.


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Février 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Ces excuses pour pas venir, j'y crois pas, vous êtes jaloux à ce point  En plus l'endroit ou je prévois le logement aura l'accès à Internet (j'installerais Airport s'il faut) donc y'a plus de raison pour pas venir fin mars



Je serais la


----------



## simon (6 Février 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Ces excuses pour pas venir, j'y crois pas, vous êtes jaloux à ce point  En plus l'endroit ou je prévois le logement aura l'accès à Internet (j'installerais Airport s'il faut) donc y'a plus de raison pour pas venir fin mars



Oui mais les petits pots pomme-kiwi pour gjouvenat faudra pas les oublier


----------



## simon (6 Février 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Ces excuses pour pas venir, j'y crois pas, vous êtes jaloux à ce point  En plus l'endroit ou je prévois le logement aura l'accès à Internet (j'installerais Airport s'il faut) donc y'a plus de raison pour pas venir fin mars



et comme déjà dit dans l'autre post ce week-end du mois de mars je ne pourrais malheureusement pas venir


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Février 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> et comme déjà dit dans l'autre post ce week-end du mois de mars je ne pourrais malheureusement pas venir



Comme d'habitude... tu pu !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Février 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax, en négociation avec son employeur. Réflexion en cours sur la possibilité de louer une Smart pour monter avec un pote, fan de mac évidemment, depuis Lausanne. Ça permettrait de monter avec tout le matos et de le laisser en sécurité dans la voiture sur le parking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru (Beru tu vien pas j'te fais la guele)
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je lui ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Nektarfl (qui viendrait de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; mitch)
- Golf
- Einbert

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- WebOliver
- Le Gognol
- [MGZ] alèm
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon (toi je te fais la guele)
- GlobalCut
- Kisco (et à toi aussi)


----------



## simon (6 Février 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude... tu pu !!!



Non mais !!!!!!! Tu t'es vu !?!??!?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2004)

Pour ceux qui peuvent... ou veulent pas venir, il y a tout ce qu'il faut ici.


----------



## kisco (7 Février 2004)

> -Simon (toi je te fais la gueule)
> - Kisco (et à toi aussi)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui peuvent... ou veulent pas venir, il y a tout ce qu'il faut ici.



Tôt dans la matinée, comme je m'étais assoupi sur une des oeuvres passionnantes de Friedrich Wilheim Nietzsche, mon perroquet s'est pris les pates dans le fil électrique de mon radio-réveil qui n'a donc pas sonné, et ce n'est qu'au moment où les pompes-funèbres (venues chercher ma belle-mère) ont sonné à la porte que j'ai réalisé qu'il était trop tard pour venir à la SAES.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Février 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> [...] manu avec son powerbook tout naze...



Ben en fait je crois qu'il veut la revendre, son antiquité... j'ai vu passer une 'tite annonce chez valcenter pour un titanium "avec la peinture devant un peu écaillée..."


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax, en négociation avec son employeur. Réflexion en cours sur la possibilité de louer une Smart pour monter avec un pote, fan de mac évidemment, depuis Lausanne. Ça permettrait de monter avec tout le matos et de le laisser en sécurité dans la voiture sur le parking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru (Beru tu vien pas j'te fais la guele)
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je lui ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Nektarfl (qui viendrait de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; mitch)
- Golf
- Einbert
- WebOliver... Faut encore insister un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Le Gognol
- [MGZ] alèm
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon (toi je te fais la guele)
- GlobalCut
- Kisco (et à toi aussi)


----------



## loudjena (8 Février 2004)

> Pour ceux qui peuvent... ou veulent pas venir, il y a tout ce qu'il faut ici.


Où que nous mène la sinistrose de ces derniers temps, il convient de se préoccuper de certaines alternatives imaginables de toute urgence.
_pipotron_ 

donc viendez tous et toutes à l'AES


----------



## nektarfl (8 Février 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax, en négociation avec son employeur. Réflexion en cours sur la possibilité de louer une Smart pour monter avec un pote, fan de mac évidemment, depuis Lausanne. Ça permettrait de monter avec tout le matos et de le laisser en sécurité dans la voiture sur le parking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru (Beru tu vien pas j'te fais la guele)
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Golf
- Einbert
- WebOliver... Faut encore insister un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Le Gognol
- [MGZ] alèm
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon (toi je te fais la guele)
- GlobalCut
- Kisco (et à toi aussi)


----------



## c-66 (8 Février 2004)

Bon, je continue mon entraînement tranquillement tout en expérimentant les bières belges que l'on trouve en Suisse. Voilà mes dernières trouvailles :






La Kriek je connaissais déjà mais pas cette marque, celle-ci est un peu amère et elle n'a de foudroyant que le non. Par contre j'adore l'emballage, une capsule + 1 bouchon, tout un art. L'autre est pas mal, assez forte mais agréable. Si vous avez des conseils, n'hésitez pas, ça me permettra de voir ce que l'on trouve ici et aussi pour éviter que Foguenne ne se ramène avec des bières déjà disponible ici. On pourrait organiser une dégustation, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez des conseils, n'hésitez pas, ça me permettra de voir ce que l'on trouve ici et aussi pour éviter que Foguenne ne se ramène avec des bières déjà disponible ici. On pourrait organiser une dégustation, qu'en pensez-vous ?



T'inquiète pas la bière que je vais vous ramener est une bière artisanal fabriquée par un ami que certain participant à la dernière AES belge connaisse. On ne la trouve donc pas en Suisse.
Sa bière blonde, la Brice se laisse tellement déguster que je ne me rappelle pas de toute la soirée que nous avons passé dans son bar ce w-e. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus d'info sur sa bière ici. 

Macki l'apprécie, c'est un spécialiste.


----------



## gribouille (9 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Macki l'apprécie, c'est un spécialiste.



apprecier est un grand mot pour ce bigorneau antédeluvien.

du moment que ça lui bourre la gueule, voilà l'important pour lui


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Février 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Non mais !!!!!!! Tu t'es vu !?!??!?



tu veux bien effacer ca tout de suite stp


----------



## gribouille (9 Février 2004)

y'a que du vert dans ce thread.... c'est un club privé pour modérateurs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça vous dérange pas que je vienne y fouttre la merde ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ok alors.... on feras l'ultraflood ici donc, dorénavant


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

Oups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est vrai que c'est private 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 échangisme de petits pots pomme-kiwi sous le thread


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> apprecier est un grand mot pour ce bigorneau antédeluvien.
> 
> du moment que ça lui bourre la gueule, voilà l'important pour lui








Bon, si je te chope à Lyon, tu viens?


----------



## ricchy (12 Février 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax, en négociation avec son employeur. Réflexion en cours sur la possibilité de louer une Smart pour monter avec un pote, fan de mac évidemment, depuis Lausanne. Ça permettrait de monter avec tout le matos et de le laisser en sécurité dans la voiture sur le parking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru (Beru tu vien pas j'te fais la guele)
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Golf
- Einbert
- WebOliver... Faut encore insister un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Le Gognol
- [MGZ] alèm
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon (toi je te fais la guele)
- GlobalCut
- Kisco (et à toi aussi)
- ricchy 
Je peux pas venir, quoi que on m'a pas invité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je dois faire des tophs sur un tournage.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- WebOliver... Hop, un étage plus haut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax, en négociation avec son employeur. Réflexion en cours sur la possibilité de louer une Smart pour monter avec un pote, fan de mac évidemment, depuis Lausanne. Ça permettrait de monter avec tout le matos et de le laisser en sécurité dans la voiture sur le parking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru (Beru tu vien pas j'te fais la guele)
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Golf
- Einbert

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Le Gognol
- [MGZ] alèm
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon (toi je te fais la guele)
- GlobalCut
- Kisco (et à toi aussi)
- ricchy 
Je peux pas venir, quoi que on m'a pas invité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je dois faire des tophs sur un tournage.


----------



## iMax (13 Février 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- WebOliver... Hop, un étage plus haut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- iMax, en négociation avec son employeur.
- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru (Beru tu vien pas j'te fais la guele)
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Golf
- Einbert

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Le Gognol
- [MGZ] alèm
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon (toi je te fais la guele)
- GlobalCut
- Kisco (et à toi aussi)
- ricchy 
Je peux pas venir, quoi que on m'a pas invité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je dois faire des tophs sur un tournage.


----------



## iMax (15 Février 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- WebOliver... Hop, un étage plus haut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- iMax (si quelqu'un peut me pousser depuis Lausanne, je suis prenneur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru (Beru tu vien pas j'te fais la guele)
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Golf
- Einbert

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Le Gognol
- [MGZ] alèm
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon (toi je te fais la guele)
- GlobalCut
- Kisco (et à toi aussi)
- ricchy


----------



## kamkil (16 Février 2004)

Et le transport en minivan, c'est prévu? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est que c'est pas la porte à coté la chuisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'veux bien payer 10% de l'essence


----------



## Foguenne (17 Février 2004)

Golf a de la place dans sa voiture je pense.
Il faut que je contacte TomTom pour savoir si il veut se joindre à nous pour le trajet.
Départ le jeudi 25 mars à 6H00.


----------



## iMax (17 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Départ le jeudi 25 mars à 6H00.



Aussi tôt que ça ? 6H ou 18H ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez choisi l'itinéraire ?


----------



## c-66 (17 Février 2004)

Bon, de mon coté je vais commencer à faire le nécessaire pour les pré-réservations car on commence à avoir du monde donc si vous pouviez, dans la liste, rajouter de quand à quand vous restez comme ça je sais le nombre de nuit et de lits à réserver. On mettra un réseau Airport à disposition dans le lieu du logement si tout va bien.

Et pour les indécis, un petit rappel : On va aller s'éclater au Toboganning Park de Leysin, c'est ouvert à toutes et à tous, pas besoin d'être casse cou, y'a de la descente pépère à la descente grand frissons, ensuite souper sous les tipis, sortie en boîte pour les couche tard qui restent à Leysin le samedi soir et ski le lendemain pour les plus courageux (en alternative on peux aussi se faire une sortie raquette ou du bronzing sur la terasse du Kuklos en admirant les alpes.

Quelques liens :

http://www.leysin.ch/ le site officiel

http://www.tobogganing.ch/fr/ le site tu toboganning, y'a même une nouvelle piste avec virage à 360°

http://www.tobogganing.ch/en/photos.htm page de photos du toboganning

http://www.osgsa.ch/tipis.htm le village de tipis

http://www.teleleysin.ch/ Le restaurant tournant du Kuklos et les infos sur les pistes de ski

http://www.teleleysin.ch/webcambA.shtml y'a même un webcam

Et quelques photos :





















Et pour ceux qui demande comment s'habiller, voilà l'exemple parfait :


----------



## iMax (17 Février 2004)

Heu... C'est possible de faire une réservation annulable ? Parce que je ne sais pas encore si je reste dormir...


----------



## iMax (17 Février 2004)

_ Histoire de remonter la liste et de la mettre à jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 *WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril
- Sylko  
- Mitch
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- WebOliver... Hop, un étage plus haut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Golf
- Einbert

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin
- Macinside
- Le Gognol
- [MGZ] alèm
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco- ricchy


----------



## c-66 (17 Février 2004)

Oui, ce sont des pré-réservations, histoire de savoir combien on est environ et pas se retrouver coincé au dernir moment meme si c'est une période calme la fin mars je crois.


----------



## iMax (17 Février 2004)

Bon, bah met moi dans la liste provisoire pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Février 2004)

S'il y a du skiiii je viiennnnssss ... histoire de me ridiculiser un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus ça doit etre compatible avec mes dates d'exams. Kewl.

Me ranger dans la catégorie a confirmer le temps de trouver les plannings de la Fac de toulouse pour le second semestre.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2004)

si rémi viens, je viens !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Février 2004)

Bah alors rémi viens


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ceux qui demande comment s'habiller, voilà l'exemple parfait :



c'est juste ça qui me chiffone...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon alors comme conducteur potentiel, ya aussi Golf ? 

_et ficelle ?_


----------



## c-66 (18 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est juste ça qui me chiffone...



t'avais juste besoin d'une excuse pour utiliser ce nouveau smiley  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon, pas besoin de faire l'achat d'un équipement neuf, une bonne paire de chaussures, des grosses chaussettes, une veste bien chaude et ce sera bon, reste simplement à trouver un pantalon et ce sera  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------- Signature spéciale SAES ---------------
Le temps qu'il fait à Leysin au sommet des pistes de ski presqu'en temps réel :


----------



## sylko (18 Février 2004)

OK pour la nuit de folie... Je réserve!


----------



## Foguenne (18 Février 2004)

Je réserve pour le nuit du jeudi 25, vendredi 26 et samedi 27 mars une chambre pour deux personnes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Déjà qu'on fait le trajet, autant en profiter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomtom, j'ai place dans ma voiture si tu veux te joindre à nous.


----------



## sylko (18 Février 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> --------------- Signature spéciale SAES ---------------
> Le temps qu'il fait à Leysin au sommet des pistes de ski presqu'en temps réel :



Cool, la météo à Leysin en ce moment!


----------



## golf (19 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bon alors comme conducteur potentiel, ya aussi Golf ?


C'est une question que je comptais poser d'ici une quinzaine : qui, combien, comment ; organiser les autos au départ de Paris...


----------



## Mitch (19 Février 2004)

Pour moi ça sera arrivé samedi (heure encore a fixer) et départ dimanche. Donc il faut me compter dans la soirée de samedi (et ajoute Nektarfl) c'est moi qui véhicule le frangin de Genève à Leysin.


----------



## c-66 (19 Février 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril (27-28 mars)
- Sylko (27-28 mars)  
- Mitch (27-28 mars)
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour) (27-28 mars)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (25-28 mars)
- WebOliver... Hop, un étage plus haut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Golf
- Einbert
-Slug

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin, Benjamin, Christophe, Simone, ... (allez, encouragez le reste de la rédaction de MacG à monter, envoyez leur des email !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Macinside
- Le Gognol
- [MGZ] alèm
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco
- ricchy 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est juste ça qui me chiffone...
> 
> ...



on loue une voiture ?


----------



## c-66 (19 Février 2004)

Hello,

Faisons un peu dans le sérieux, j'ai cherché toutes les infos niveau logement, repas, tobogganing, ... et voilà les détails :

J'ai deux solutions de logements, soit au  Chalet Ermina qui est un superbe endroit :






c'est du B&amp;B donc le prix (par personne, taxes touristiques et TVA comprises) comprend la nuit + le déjeuneur, c'est très classe, propres, super ambiance, calme et pour un prix agréable soit entre 29 euros (chambre en mezzanine à 6) et 41 euros (chambre double) y'a aussi des chambres à 3 ou 4. Salle de bain individuelle + TV dans chaque chambre qui sont d'ailleurs spacieuses.

Pour ceux qui auraient un portemonnaie plus serré, il y a le  Hiking Sheep dont je vous avais déjà parlé, il s'agit d'une auberge backpacker, ambiance sympa aussi mais un peu plus... enfin, c'est pour la nuit, ce qui compte c'est que ce soit propre et c'est le cas. Donc là, on arrive à 18 euros taxes comprises en dortoir et 27 euros en chambre double, par personne bien entendu.

Concernant le tobogganing, il faut compter 11.50 euros pour 2h00 et ensuite le repas (bon, là je négocie encore mais ça donne une idée) c'est 28 euros et ça comprend : Planchettes « Tipi » (viande froide), raclette à volonté (avec tout ce qui va avec, patages, cornichons, petits oignons), le dessert, thé et café. Reste les boissons mais ça forcément  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc voilà, en gros pour ceux qui prévoient de venir pour 1 nuit + activitées et repas, vous pouvez déjà commencer à économiser, en gros ça fait 68.50 (logement au chalet Ermina, je vous le conseil fortement) soit jusqu'au 27 *un montant de 1.95 euros à économiser chaque jour*, top non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Et en plus en logement classe.

Et pour ceux qui prennent le train en marche s'organise actuellement des déplacement en voiture depuis paris, genève, lausanne.

En passant, TomTom est demandé pour un départ depuis la belgique.

Voilà, plus aucune excuse pour pas venir passer un week-end d'enfer en Suisse.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2004)

Pour nous le chalet Ermina est très bien mais  l' Hiking Sheep semble bien sympa aussi. (une chambre double pour trois nuits, 25 26 et 27 mars)
Nous nous rallierons à la majorité.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je contacte Tomtom pour le pousser à venir, si pour lui ce n'est pas possible de se libérer dès le jeudi, nous partirions alors le vendredi.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2004)

Pour ma part je passerai la nuit (ou ce qu'il en restera) dans mon lit chez moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je remonterais probablement le lendemain pour la journée de ski.
Merci d'indiquer les prix en francs suisses également.


----------



## sylko (19 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je passerai la nuit (ou ce qu'il en restera) dans mon lit chez moi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tssssss... T'as les chocottes?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tssssss... T'as les chocottes?



Non... j'habite à 40 minutes en voiture. De toute manière ceux qui prendront la nuit... n'en profiteront pas beaucoup à mon avis.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non... j'habite à 40 minutes en voiture. De toute manière ceux qui prendront la nuit... n'en profiteront pas beaucoup à mon avis.



WebOliver, tu ne sais pas le bonheur que c'est de retrouver un lit douillet à 5h00 du mat, sans devoir trop se déplacer et de se lever 3 heures plus tard pour un petit déjeuner entre amis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis, tu ne vas pas prendre ta voiture en ayant bu, même un petit peu et en étant fatigué.
Tu dois voir le logement sur place comme une AppleCare.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> WebOliver, tu ne sais pas le bonheur que c'est de retrouver un lit douillet à 5h00 du mat (...)
> Et puis, tu ne vas pas prendre ta voiture en ayant bu, même un petit peu et en étant fatigué. (...)



C'est justement pour ça que je rentre chez moi: pour retrouver un lit douillet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et t'inquiétes pas: je sais rester sobre si je sais que je dois conduire après... en plus pas besoin d'être fin rond pour faire la fête. Ça semble être la devise de certains par ici.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2004)

Je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait que nous soyons "fin rond" pour faire la fête, c'est juste qu'après une longue journée, une soirée entre amis, le risque de s'endormir sur le trajet du retour est assez élevé et donc il est plus prudent de loger sur place, sans se tracasser sur trajet de retour.


----------



## sylko (19 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non... j'habite à 40 minutes en voiture. De toute manière ceux qui prendront la nuit... n'en profiteront pas beaucoup à mon avis.



J'habite à moins de 5 km à vol d'oiseau. 

Je vais quand même rester sur Leysin. Certain, que ça vaudra le coup.


----------



## sylko (19 Février 2004)

On l'attachera sur une grosse bouée et on le baladera, de bar en bar, dans la station!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> On l'attachera sur une grosse bouée et on le baladera, de bar en bar, dans la station!



Fais le malin toi... Je te forcerai à boire du Perrier toute la soirée.


----------



## iMax (19 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Perrier



Beurk!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mieux vaut boire ça:


----------



## c-66 (19 Février 2004)

J'ai une idée un peu "folle" comme ça mais je connais le patron d'une des disco de la station et sachant que c'est un week-end calme je me demandais si je voulais pas lui demander d'organiser une "soirée Mac" avec coktails pommés et autres inventions du genre. non ? non ! ok, je vais un peu trop loin d'accord


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée un peu "folle" comme ça mais je connais le patron d'une des disco de la station et sachant que c'est un week-end calme je me demandais si je voulais pas lui demander d'organiser une "soirée Mac" avec coktails pommés et autres inventions du genre. non ? non ! ok, je vais un peu trop loin d'accord



Oui... et j'ajouterais des Pommes-pommes girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Là je viens même pour dormir.


----------



## iMax (19 Février 2004)

Ouais, excellente idée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme l'a dit WebO, il faudrait des pommes-pommes-girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (arf, excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Et on pourrait aussi inviter Steve qui viendrait nous faire une énoooooorme Keynote avec plein de nouveautés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_non, là je crois que j'exagère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée un peu "folle" comme ça mais je connais le patron d'une des disco de la station et sachant que c'est un week-end calme je me demandais si je voulais pas lui demander d'organiser une "soirée Mac" avec coktails pommés et autres inventions du genre. non ? non ! ok, je vais un peu trop loin d'accord



Non, non, c'est parfait.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui... et j'ajouterais des Pommes-pommes girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là, je viens même seul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, si il y a une coupure de communication vous saurez que Silvia n'a pas apprécié et ma piqué mon AluBook.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (20 Février 2004)

Bon, alors je confirme, je serais la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai reservé un train qui me debarque à Geneve le 27 à 8h ... est ce qu'il y a des gares plus proches que Geneve ? Comment se rendre de Geneve a Leysin ? etc ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le logement à Leysin, le chalet a l'air sympatoche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2004)

il y a t'il surtout une base airport ?


----------



## gribouille (20 Février 2004)

et une cage pour le mackie pleine de poupées gonflables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2004)

gribouille s'occupera de ramasser la savonnette dans les douches


----------



## nektarfl (20 Février 2004)

J'ai comme dans l'idée que la "MitchMobile" va rouler complet jusqu'à leysin:
Mitch (quand même c'est lui qui conduit, alors on le prend), Nektarfl (chauffeur d'appoint si nécessaire) au départ de Genève et iMax à partir de Lausanne.
Prend contact avec Mitch directement.


----------



## gribouille (21 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> gribouille s'occupera de ramasser la savonnette dans les douches



tu feras un porte savonettes idéal petit bigorneau


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> En passant, TomTom est demandé pour un départ depuis la belgique.



TomTom ne pourra pas, sauf changement, se joindre à nous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, il a un mois pour changer d'avis.


----------



## loudjena (22 Février 2004)

> Oui... et j'ajouterais des Pommes-pommes girls.



Ha ! Ben c'est malin, maintenant j'ai plus qu'a changer de signature ! PFffff !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > Oui... et j'ajouterais des Pommes-pommes girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ! Ben c'est malin, maintenant j'ai plus qu'a changer de signature ! PFffff !



Ah ben on en a déjà une...


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> TomTom ne pourra pas, sauf changement, se joindre à nous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pareil !


----------



## benjamin (22 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pareil !



Pourquoi ? C'est triste tout ça.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pareil !



Ah... dommage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On trinquera à ta santé.


----------



## gribouille (23 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah... dommage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



justement... ça vas vous rendre malade


----------



## gribouille (23 Février 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? C'est triste tout ça.



t'inquiètes... j'arrive


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2004)

Donc, voici la liste mise à jour... et la parité garçon-fille?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 *WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril (27-28 mars)
- Sylko (27-28 mars)  
- Mitch (27-28 mars)
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour) (27-28 mars)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (25-28 mars)
- WebOliver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Golf
- Einbert
-Slug

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin, Benjamin, Christophe, Simone, ... (allez, encouragez le reste de la rédaction de MacG à monter, envoyez leur des email !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Macinside
- Le Gognol
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco
- ricchy
 Alèm


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2004)

Alors, z'avez décidé quelque chose?


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (27 Février 2004)

Moi, je viens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en plus comme j'abite à Aigle à quelque min de Leysin j'ai pas descuse


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (27 Février 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril (27-28 mars)
- Sylko (27-28 mars)  
- Mitch (27-28 mars)
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour) (27-28 mars)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (25-28 mars)
- WebOliver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Solvovmazeltov 
 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Golf
- Einbert
-Slug

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin, Benjamin, Christophe, Simone, ... (allez, encouragez le reste de la rédaction de MacG à monter, envoyez leur des email !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Macinside
- Le Gognol
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco
- ricchy
 Alèm


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Février 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril (27-28 mars)
- Sylko (27-28 mars)  
- Mitch (27-28 mars)
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour) (27-28 mars)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (25-28 mars)
- WebOliver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Solvovmazeltov 
 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Golf
- Einbert
-Slug

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Benjamin, Benjamin, Christophe, Simone, ... (allez, encouragez le reste de la rédaction de MacG à monter, envoyez leur des email !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Macinside
- Le Gognol
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco
- ricchy
 Alèm
-Finn


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je viens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu changes d'avatar avant alors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Sinon, qui d'autres? Viendez, viendez. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Y aura des surprises.


----------



## c-66 (28 Février 2004)

Et Slug, il vient bien non ? Il me semble avoir vu un message disant qu'il avait même réservé son billet de train...


----------



## Mitch (28 Février 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Et Slug, il vient bien non ? Il me semble avoir vu un message disant qu'il avait même réservé son billet de train...



Oui il viens il a écrit :



			
				MGZ-Slug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors je confirme, je serais la
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour son problème de Genève a Leysin je lui ai proposer une place dans la mitchmobile........

A+


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Février 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> On pourrais toujours essayer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, mais c'est airport obligatoire, car la carte mère commence à battre de l'aile, j'ai plus d'ethernet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il appelle un G4, mais je n'ai pas encore les sous, ... , Greg, tu me donnes un de tes petits pots, je vais noyer ma tristesse ...





			
				gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> manu avec son powerbook tout naze...




Ou alors, avec Manu, on fait un club


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu changes d'avatar avant alors.


----------



## sylko (1 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu changes d'avatar avant alors.



Ou alors, invite-la à Leysin!


----------



## iMax (1 Mars 2004)

Bonne idée


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (1 Mars 2004)

si seulement


----------



## sylko (1 Mars 2004)

Surtout qu'elle a décidé de prendre sa retraite, pour s'occuper de ses fils.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'elle a décidé de prendre sa retraite, pour s'occuper de ses fils.



de ses fils... et de son hépatite C...


----------



## sylko (1 Mars 2004)

Mauvaise langue...


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (1 Mars 2004)

Voila j'ai changée, sa vas mieux comme sa


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> Voila j'ai changée, sa vas mieux comme sa



Ouaich... c'est mieux...

De djeu... je me Finn_Atlasise moi...


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> Voila j'ai changée, sa vas mieux comme sa



*ça va * mieux comme *ça*


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (2 Mars 2004)




----------



## c-66 (2 Mars 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril (27-28 mars)
- Sylko (27-28 mars)  
- Mitch (27-28 mars)
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour) (27-28 mars)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (25-28 mars)
- WebOliver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
-Slug (Genève - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
- Solvovmazeltov

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Golf
- Einbert
- Benjamin F.


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Christophe, Simon, Vincent, ... (allez, encouragez le reste de la rédaction de MacG à monter, envoyez leur des mails presse@macg.co  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Le Gognol
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco
- ricchy
 Alèm
- Finn
- Bengilli
- Macinside


----------



## c-66 (2 Mars 2004)

Bon, vu que ça avance vite, est-ce que ceux qui ont confirmé pourraient svp (si ce n'est pas fait) dire quel jours ils viennent. Cela va me permettre de réserver le logement, je vous propose de réserver au chalet Ermina, si cela ne vous convient pas, merci de me le dire au plus vite.

En passant y'a Benjamin qui est presque sur de venir, par contre il cherche un transport de Lausanne à Leysin le samedi vers 11h30 si je me trompe pas, qqn part vers cette heure ?

Et pour avancer encore un peu plus loin et que tout le monde soit clair, si on se donne rendez-vous tous samedi au resto du centre sportif/Patinoire (à coté du toboganning park) dès 14h00, cela vous paraît-il une bonne idée ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2004)

Moi je serais présent le samedi... et probablement le dimanche pour la journée de ski.

Je serais à 14 heures à l'endroit voulu. Je pars donc de Vevey vers 13 heures environ.

Au fait, les modérateurs doivent venir habillés tout en vert?


----------



## c-66 (3 Mars 2004)

Tu reste la nuit finalement ou pas ? Franchement ce serait plus sûr, moins stressant (imagine un déjeuner tous ensemble le dimanche matin, ou le brunc suivant l'heure) et certainement plus agréable que de courir à la maison puis revenir. Enfin, dis-moi juste si tu viens ou pas pour dormir


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Tu reste la nuit finalement ou pas ? Franchement ce serait plus sûr, moins stressant (imagine un déjeuner tous ensemble le dimanche matin, ou le brunc suivant l'heure) et certainement plus agréable que de courir à la maison puis revenir. Enfin, dis-moi juste si tu viens ou pas pour dormir



J'me tâte... je te redis demain soir. Sans faute.


----------



## JackSim (3 Mars 2004)

Pfff y a trop de pages... Où est-ce qu'on peut voir le programme du samedi ? C'est le seul jour où je peux être là, en redescendant le soir ou tôt le matin le dimanche.


----------



## golf (3 Mars 2004)

Je suis furieux mais je ne pourrai vraissemblablement pas venir ce WE là pour des raisons impératives  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/QUOTE]

 *WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril (27-28 mars)
- Sylko (27-28 mars)  
- Mitch (27-28 mars)
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour) (27-28 mars)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (25-28 mars)
- WebOliver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
-Slug (Genève - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
- Solvovmazeltov

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Einbert
- Benjamin F.


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Christophe, Simon, Vincent, ... (allez, encouragez le reste de la rédaction de MacG à monter, envoyez leur des mails presse@macg.co  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Le Gognol
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco
- ricchy
 Alèm
- Finn
- Bengilli
- Macinside
- Golf


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2004)

Je passe peut-etre le samedi dans la journée juste faire coucou. Mais il faut que je sois en bas pour la fin d'après midi.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vu que ça avance vite, est-ce que ceux qui ont confirmé pourraient svp (si ce n'est pas fait) dire quel jours ils viennent. Cela va me permettre de réserver le logement, je vous propose de réserver au chalet Ermina, si cela ne vous convient pas, merci de me le dire au plus vite.
> 
> En passant y'a Benjamin qui est presque sur de venir, par contre il cherche un transport de Lausanne à Leysin le samedi vers 11h30 si je me trompe pas, qqn part vers cette heure ?
> 
> Et pour avancer encore un peu plus loin et que tout le monde soit clair, si on se donne rendez-vous tous samedi au resto du centre sportif/Patinoire (à coté du toboganning park) dès 14h00, cela vous paraît-il une bonne idée ?



Si tu peux réserver pour nous pour les nuits du 25, 26 et 27 mars une chambre double au chalet Ermina, c'est bien.
Nous reprendrons la route le dimanche en fin de matinée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le rdv à 14H00, nous y serons.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Mars 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Je passe peut-etre le samedi dans la journée juste faire coucou. Mais il faut que je sois en bas pour la fin d'après midi.



Si Dieu se déplace, alors je vois pas comment je pourrais pas venir


----------



## loudjena (3 Mars 2004)

Salut,

je partirais vendredi 26, le matin de Grenoble. Y'a de la place ds la voiture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (me joindre par mail).
Veejee, je veux bien que tu me réserve 2 nuits au chalet MachinChose, le 26 et 27. Merci.

Pour le RDV de 14h, si les conditions sont bonnes je risque d'être sur les pistes... 
On peut aussi fixer un autre RDV plus tardif ? Ben voui, pour ceux qui arrivent + tard, non ? (ou celles qui font des glissades !)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Si Dieu se déplace, alors je vois pas comment je pourrais pas venir



Toi t'es obligé de v'nir pour voir le Sleugue.


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (4 Mars 2004)

Moi je pensse venire en tout cas le samedi, mais la nuit je redecand en ville  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(on est pas obligée pour le ski ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sais même pas en faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Einbert (4 Mars 2004)

Je viens d'apprendre que j'aurai un cours bloc ce week-end-ci, et comme c'est le tout premier, je ne peux vraiment pas le louper !!! ARRRGGGHHHH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril (27-28 mars)
- Sylko (27-28 mars)  
- Mitch (27-28 mars)
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour) (27-28 mars)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (25-28 mars)
- WebOliver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
-Slug (Genève - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
- Solvovmazeltov

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Mixmac et non pas MixMax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habite à côté, n'a aucune excuse pour ne pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Message de greg : lui il viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le ferais chier pour qu'il dise oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Benjamin F.


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Christophe, Simon, Vincent, ... (allez, encouragez le reste de la rédaction de MacG à monter, envoyez leur des mails presse@macg.co  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Le Gognol
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco
- ricchy
 Alèm
- Finn
- Bengilli
- Macinside
- Golf 
- Einbert


[/QUOTE]


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2004)

Finalement c'est où le logement? Entre Hikingtruc et Ermina j'arrive pas à trouver lequel a été choisi.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Finalement c'est où le logement? Entre Hikingtruc et Ermina j'arrive pas à trouver lequel a été choisi.



Voilà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vu que ça avance vite, est-ce que ceux qui ont confirmé pourraient svp (si ce n'est pas fait) dire quel jours ils viennent. Cela va me permettre de réserver le logement, je vous propose de réserver au chalet Ermina, si cela ne vous convient pas, merci de me le dire au plus vite.



Chalet Ermina.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2004)

Merci Paul...

Alors Cyril, je réserve donc une chambre pour la (courte) nuit du samedi au dimanche.


----------



## mixmac (4 Mars 2004)

Hello,

Avec un peu de retard, je confirme que je viendrais et si y a encore de la place chez Ermina, réserver moi une place pour samedi soir.
Je prendrais ma board pour dimanche matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mixmac


----------



## mixmac (4 Mars 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril (27-28 mars)
- Sylko (27-28 mars)  
- Mitch (27-28 mars)
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour) (27-28 mars)
- Loudjena
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (25-28 mars)
- WebOliver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
-Slug (Genève - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
- Solvovmazeltov
- mixmac

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Benjamin F.


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Christophe, Simon, Vincent, ... (allez, encouragez le reste de la rédaction de MacG à monter, envoyez leur des mails presse@macg.co  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Le Gognol
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco
- ricchy
 Alèm
- Finn
- Bengilli
- Macinside
- Golf 
- Einbert


----------



## Tiri (4 Mars 2004)

il y a un chouette resto à leysin ou on y mange superbien pour pas cher dutout. en + le patron est sympa et decontracté.
c'est "la calèche" en face du parking en plein centre.
faut mieux reserver car souvent plein... bon week-end.


----------



## c-66 (4 Mars 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril (27-28 mars)
- Sylko (27-28 mars)  
- Mitch (27-28 mars)
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour) (27-28 mars)
- Loudjena (27-28 mars)
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (25-28 mars)
- WebOliver (27-28 mars)
- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
- Slug (Genève - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
- Solvovmazeltov (27 mars)
- mixmac (27-28 mars)
- Jacksim (27 mars)


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Benjamin F.
- Florent


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Le Gognol
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco
- ricchy
 Alèm
- Finn
- Bengilli
- Macinside
- Golf 
- Einbert
- Christophe
- Vincent


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Mars 2004)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'apprendre que j'aurai un cours bloc ce week-end-ci, et comme c'est le tout premier, je ne peux vraiment pas le louper !!! ARRRGGGHHHH








 le cours à Meier? attends, t'es vraiment sûr de ton coup là !? Je t'ai déjà dit qu'avec ses 500 dates, je me posais vraiment des questions sur ce cours bloc... T'as été te renseigner depuis hier ou bien c'est juste par précaution?


----------



## c-66 (4 Mars 2004)

Je viens d'échanger quelques mails avec Ariane qui est la propriétaire des chalets Ermina et j'ai fait les premières réservations. La petite cerise sur le gâteau c'est qu'il y a de l'ADSL et que j'ai l'autorisation d'installer une base AirPort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 donc les PowerBook et autres iBook sont bienvenus, n'oubliez pas la carte AirPort


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mars 2004)

Bonne nouvelle.


----------



## mixmac (4 Mars 2004)




----------



## iMax (4 Mars 2004)

Génial !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





VeeJee: t'as réservé pour moi ?


----------



## c-66 (4 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> VeeJee: t'as réservé pour moi ?



Oui, j'ai réservé tout le monde sauf Gjouvenat car il n'a pas encore mis quand il vient exactement.

Et pour tous ceux qui aimerait encore venir, n'hésitez pas, y'a encore de la place et on peut sans problème encore réserver l'hôtel...


----------



## Bilbo (6 Mars 2004)

Désolé, mais je ne pourrai pas venir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À quand ma première AES ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2004)

Croisons les doigts pour que le PowerBook soit mis à jour avant l'AES et qu'il me soit livré dans les temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je n'aurai effectivement pas de Mac à amener.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mars 2004)

Prend déjà ton iPod, ce sera déjà bien. 
N'oublie évidement pas ta bonne humeur.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Prend déjà ton iPod, ce sera déjà bien.
> N'oublie évidement pas ta bonne humeur.



Le premier risque ne ne pas m'être grandement utile... Pour la seconde, je risque pas de l'oublier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon, je redescends la chercher.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mars 2004)

Si ton iPod sera très utile pour une photo.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si ton iPod sera très utile pour une photo.



D'accord... mais faudra que je nettoie un peu son contenu... j'ai notamment, entre autres joyeusetés, un album de Céline Dion qui traîne...


----------



## Bilbo (6 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> j'ai notamment, entre autres joyeusetés, un album de Céline Dion qui traîne...


Aaaarghhh ! Et je vais louper ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










À+


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2004)

Cette nuit j'ai rêvé que j'étais à l'AES Suisse... c'était très bizarre.


----------



## kisco (7 Mars 2004)

lol, c'est net que c'est bizarre de rêver de ça !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> lol, c'est net que c'est bizarre de rêver de ça !



Tu l'as dit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, à part Foguenne, vous avez tous un numérique? Je prendrais peut-être mon CoolPix 995, mais ça vaut pas un Ixus pour les AES.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2004)

La caméra sera de la partie...


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> D'accord... mais faudra que je nettoie un peu son contenu... j'ai notamment, entre autres joyeusetés, un album de Céline Dion qui traîne...



Hé faut assumer ses goûts de lavabo ! De toute façon on sait déjà que tu es fan de Avril Lavigne alors....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Grug (8 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> j'ai notamment, entre autres joyeusetés, un album de Céline Dion qui traîne...





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Cette nuit j'ai rêvé que j'étais à l'AES Suisse... c'était très bizarre.





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je prendrais peut-être mon CoolPix 995, mais ça vaut pas un Ixus pour les AES.








 Mais ce garçon est VRAIMENT la perversion incarnée  !!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> (...)  De toute façon on sait déjà que tu es fan de Avril Lavigne alors....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je l'assume: je suis allé voir un de ces concerts... Mais je vous assure que je n'irai plus.


----------



## sylko (8 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je l'assume: je suis allé voir un de ces concerts... Mais je vous assure que je n'irai plus.



Tu étais au premier rang en plus... Vu à la télé!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A propos de concert. A Leysin, où nous allons user nos fonds de culotte, dans les pistes de toboganning. Il y a quelques années de cela, se tenait un festival de musique mémorable.

La liste est longue. Lou Reed, Texas, Jethro Tull, The Cure, Duran Duran, Iggy Pop, Midnight Oil, Ramones, Patricia Kaas, etc...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu étais au premier rang en plus... Vu à la télé!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh oh... on mélange pas les torchons et les serviettes... Là tu parles du concert d'Alanis Morissette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Où j'étais effectivement au premier rang... et à la télé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alanis oui, Avril non. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A part ça, Flat aimerait venir à l'AES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il peut?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2004)

que de bons souvenirs, j'en ai encore les chaussettes toutes mouillées


----------



## sylko (8 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> que de bons souvenirs, j'en ai encore les chaussettes toutes mouillées



Tu as aussi laissé tes bottes sur place?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu as aussi laissé tes bottes sur place?



Dans quelques centaines d'années, des archéologues trouveront des dizaines de paire bottes en plastique enfouies à 5 mètres sous terre. Il ne comprendront pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une énigme au même titre que les pyramides d'Egypte: les bottes de Leysin.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, Flat aimerait venir à l'AES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme ça il pourra se fairer caresser dans le sens du poil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça il pourra se fairer caresser dans le sens du poil



un de plus alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

(air roselyne emprunté à Gribouille) Ha bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (air roselyne emprunté à Gribouille)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (air roselyne emprunté à Gribouille)



la preuve


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> la preuve



C'était donc ça


----------



## iMax (8 Mars 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril (27-28 mars)
- Sylko (27-28 mars)  
- Mitch (27-28 mars)
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est (gare de chessy-marne la vallée - RER-TGV) de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch et donc qui peut prendre quelqu'un pour l'aller-retour) (27-28 mars)
- Loudjena (27-28 mars)
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (25-28 mars)
- WebOliver (27-28 mars)
- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27 mars) &lt;- Hélas, je ne pourrai rester dormir, pour cause de fête de famille le lendemain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Slug (Genève - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
- Solvovmazeltov (27 mars)
- mixmac (27-28 mars)
- Jacksim (27 mars)


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Benjamin F.
- Florent


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Le Gognol
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco
- ricchy
 Alèm
- Finn
- Bengilli
- Macinside
- Golf 
- Einbert
- Christophe
- Vincent

Ça m'embête de devoir partir, j'aurais voulu rester dimanche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait me pousser jusqu'à Aigle en fin de soirée afin que j'y prenne un train pour Lausanne ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça me ferait gagner a peu près 2 heures d'AES...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je pourrais prendre le dernier train pour Lausanne à 23:28 à Aigle au lieu de devoir partir à 21h et de se taper une heure de train supplémentaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nektarfl (8 Mars 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril (27-28 mars)
- Sylko (27-28 mars)  
- Mitch (27-28 mars)
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch (le 26 au soir) puis Geneve - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui affiche donc complet!!) (27-28 mars)
- Loudjena (27-28 mars)
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (25-28 mars)
- WebOliver (27-28 mars)
- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27 mars) &lt;- Hélas, je ne pourrai rester dormir, pour cause de fête de famille le lendemain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Slug (Genève - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
- Solvovmazeltov (27 mars)
- mixmac (27-28 mars)
- Jacksim (27 mars)


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Benjamin F.
- Florent


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Le Gognol
- (ficelle ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco
- ricchy
 Alèm
- Finn
- Bengilli
- Macinside
- Golf 
- Einbert
- Christophe
- Vincent


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait me pousser jusqu'à Aigle en fin de soirée afin que j'y prenne un train pour Lausanne ?



SI je viens, c'est pas un problème, mais je pense rentrer en fin d'après midi par contre.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait me pousser jusqu'à Aigle en fin de soirée afin que j'y prenne un train pour Lausanne ?   (...)



Tout dépendra de notre état en fin de soirée...


----------



## iMax (8 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépendra de notre état en fin de soirée...








On devrait bien en trouver un(e) dans l'équipe qui a le permis et qui n'est pas complétement beurré(e)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Y'a combien de temps en voiture entre Leysin et Aigle ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> (...) Y'a combien de temps en voiture entre Leysin et Aigle ?



Encore une fois, tout dépend qui te ramène... Sylko connaît bien la route.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, tout dépend qui te ramène... Sylko connaît bien la route.



Y en a pour 15 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si tu oses venir avec ma Sub et moi


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Y en a pour 15 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il a pas des tendances suicidaire


----------



## iMax (8 Mars 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Si tu oses venir avec ma Sub et moi



WRX ou STI ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je dis pas non, je suis tenté.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah tiens, j'aurais presque plus peur avec Mackie dans son Express 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non, sérieusement, tant que j'arrive à prendre le dernier train, c'est bon... Mais bon, si on peut s'amuser un peu sur la route...


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bah tiens, j'aurais presque plus peur avec Mackie dans son Express



Mais non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu va voir, a  160 en descente ça vole presque


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> WRX ou STI ?



GT2000


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Mars 2004)

K2000


----------



## iMax (9 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] K2000


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (9 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On devrait bien en trouver un(e) dans l'équipe qui a le permis et qui n'est pas complétement beurré(e)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il y a en principe 20min


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> il y a en principe 20min



«En principe»... c'est important de le souligner.


----------



## iMax (9 Mars 2004)

J'ai pas envie de finir la SAES contre en arbre moi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas envie de finir la SAES contre en arbre moi



Si tu demandes aux arbres de se pousser quand on passe en principe ca devrait jouer


----------



## iMax (10 Mars 2004)

Bon, bah alors tout ira pour le mieux


----------



## Silvia (10 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On devrait bien en trouver un(e) dans l'équipe qui a le permis et qui n'est pas complétement beurré(e)



Au moins une effectivement.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Au moins une effectivement.



On sera deux alors... On le ramène ensemble? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pas taper Paul...


----------



## Silvia (10 Mars 2004)

D'accord mais c'est moi qui prend le volant de ta voiture.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> D'accord mais c'est moi qui prend le volant de ta voiture.



Ici, en Suisse, on rigole toujours quand on voit des Belges sur les routes de montagne...






 Ça peut se faire... Une descente freeride.


----------



## iMax (10 Mars 2004)

Moi je dis pas non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ t'as une voiture maintenant, Olivier ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2004)

Posté à l'origine par iMax(...) 

[i a dit:
			
		

> t'as une voiture maintenant, Olivier ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut suivre... Arf...


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Mars 2004)

'

Bon ben voilà, c'est cuit, je serais pas là.

'+


----------



## iMax (11 Mars 2004)

*WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril (27-28 mars)
- Sylko (27-28 mars)  
- Mitch (27-28 mars)
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch (le 26 au soir) puis Geneve - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui affiche donc complet!!) (27-28 mars)
- Loudjena (27-28 mars)
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (25-28 mars)
- WebOliver (27-28 mars)
- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27 mars) &lt;- Hélas, je ne pourrai rester dormir, pour cause de fête de famille le lendemain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Slug (Genève - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
- Solvovmazeltov (27 mars)
- mixmac (27-28 mars)
- Jacksim (27 mars)


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Benjamin F.
- Florent


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- ficelle

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco
- ricchy
 Alèm
- Finn
- Bengilli
- Macinside
- Golf 
- Einbert
- Christophe
- Vincent
- Le Gognol


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2004)

Qui s'occupe d'amener l'absinthe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*Légalisation de l'absinthe: le Conseil fédéral est pour*
BERNE - La légalisation de l'absinthe semble en bonne voie. Le Conseil fédéral recommande au Parlement d'approuver la levée de l'interdiction qui frappe la «fée verte». Cette proposition émane de l'ex-conseiller aux Etat Jean-Claude Cornu (PRD/FR).
Comme la commission préparatoire du Conseil des Etats, le Conseil fédéral estime que l'interdiction introduite en 1908, avant tout pour des raisons de santé publique, ne se justifie plus aujourd'hui. La teneur maximale de la thuyone - la substance considérée comme dangereuse - est désormais clairement réglementée, ce qui fait que cette boisson ne présente pas plus de danger que d'autres spiritueux.
Des motifs de prévention sont aussi à l'origine de la décision du gouvernement. Actuellement, la production clandestine de l'absinthe lui confère l'attrait d'un produit interdit et les programmes de prévention contre l'alcoolisme ne peuvent pas être ciblés contre un produit illégal, relève-t-il dans son rapport. 
Une légalisation permettrait de mieux contrôler le procédé de fabrication, ainsi que les quantités produites. La «fée verte» serait par ailleurs traitée comme les autres spiritueux au niveau fiscal. Elle serait frappée d'une taxe conformément à la législation sur l'alcool.
Enfin, la levée de l'interdiction serait susceptible de dynamiser l'économie du Val-de-Travers (NE), berceau historique de l'absinthe. Elle offrirait la possibilité aux agriculteurs de se diversifier.
Le Conseil des Etats puis le Conseil national devront se prononcer sur ce projet lors d'une des prochaines sessions. Considérée comme n'ayant pas sa place dans la constitution fédérale, l'interdiction de l'absinthe a été supprimée de la charte fondamentale en 1999._


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui s'occupe d'amener l'absinthe?



Faut demander à ceux qui passent par Pontarlier ...


----------



## sylko (12 Mars 2004)

Cyril a suivi un cours de réanimation. Nous sommes tranquille!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Cyril a suivi un cours de réanimation. Nous sommes tranquille!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On est tous censés avoir suivi un cours de secourisme pour le permis de conduire... de là à se rappeler de ce qu'on nous a dit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors, merci Cyril de veiller à notre santé.

Je suppose que le cours PC (Protection Civile pas... ouais bon elle est facile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) fait partie de la préparation d'une SAES.


----------



## c-66 (12 Mars 2004)

LOL, oui on a fait du premier secours effectivement mais là sur cette photo c'est pour le massage cardiaque donc on est paré pour ce week-end, j'ai passé le test avec succès malgré une cloque à la main gauche mdr


----------



## golf (13 Mars 2004)

PS : n'oublie pas le Saint Bernard avec le tonnelet de Cognac...
nb : c'est dans l'abécédiare des secours alpins...


----------



## iMax (14 Mars 2004)

Au fait, il vient pas Manu ? Il doit avoir des nouveaux trucs dans sa collec' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (voir en page 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mixmac (16 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, il vient pas Manu ? Il doit avoir des nouveaux trucs dans sa collec'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si il vient mais sous le pseudo de mixmac


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2004)

Ah, ok... 

Et tu prend ta collec ?


----------



## mixmac (16 Mars 2004)

Si tu veux... mais juste une partie alors


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2004)

Va voir tes MPs


----------



## Billgrumeau (16 Mars 2004)

Question conne d'un p'tit bleu : C'est quoi une AES ?


----------



## sylko (16 Mars 2004)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> Question conne d'un p'tit bleu : C'est quoi une AES ?



Tu trouveras la réponse ici!





Bienvenue sur MacGé!


----------



## c-66 (17 Mars 2004)

On a 2 nouveaux arrivant qui nous rejoignent le week-end prochain à Leysin, il s'agit de Patrice et sa copine, tous deux Macuser évidemment, Patrice est un collègue qui travail au Centre informatique de l'université de Lausanne.

 *WE du 27 &amp; 28 mars 2004 **  au pays des vaches violettes...* 
*Ici : Leysin en CH... * 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Murielle et Patrice  (27-28 mars)
- Rute (sauf changement de dernière minute), Gil et Cyril (27-28 mars)
- Sylko (27-28 mars)  
- Mitch (27-28 mars)
- Nektarfl (qui vient de la banlieue est de paris en voiture jusqu'à genève =&gt; Mitch (le 26 au soir) puis Geneve - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui affiche donc complet!!) (27-28 mars)
- Loudjena (27-28 mars)
- Gjouvenat (greg)
- Silvia et Foguenne (sauf cas de force majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais congé ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (25-28 mars)
- WebOliver (27-28 mars)
- iMax (Lausanne - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27 mars) &lt;- Hélas, je ne pourrai rester dormir, pour cause de fête de famille le lendemain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Slug (Genève - Leysin en MitchMobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (27-28 mars)
- Solvovmazeltov (27 mars)
- mixmac (27-28 mars)
- Jacksim (27 mars)


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Bilbo
- [MGZ] Black Beru
- Benjamin F.
- Florent


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- ficelle

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Simon 
- GlobalCut
- Kisco
- ricchy
 Alèm
- Finn
- Bengilli
- Macinside
- Golf 
- Einbert
- Christophe
- Vincent
- Le Gognol


----------



## iMax (18 Mars 2004)

Question bête: si il fait mauvais temps, on fait quoi ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Question bête: si il fait mauvais temps, on fait quoi ?



Y fera beau.


----------



## c-66 (18 Mars 2004)

Bon, voici des nouvelles du front.

Tout d'abord je viens de recevoir un email de OSG qui s'occupe du toboganning park et ils ont pris la décision de le fermer car la neige a fondu très vite ces derniers jours (ben oui, on peut pas être sur les terrasses et penser que la neige ne fond pas) et ils veulent pas prendre de risque niveau sécurité. Bon, c'est pas la mort, que ce soit pour des raisons de mauvais temps ou autre il y a bien assez d'activités à faire, je vais faire un peu le tour de ce qui me parait le mieux. On pourrait par exemple aller faire un tour en raquette (ou à pied) direction Prafandaz où il y a un point de vue magnifique sur le bassin lémanique. c'est une ballade de 1h00 aller retour, accessible à tout le monde donc.

Autre point à décider (ca va pas être facile) c'est le menu que l'on veut manger sous les tipis, y'a 3 menus à choix et ils faut que l'on se mette d'accord sur un seul menu, vous trouverez le détail ici http://www.osgsa.ch/tipis.htm j'espère que l'on arrivera à se mettre d'accord.

Je rappel que l'on s'est donné rendez-vous à 14h00 à la patinoire mais si certains d'entre vous viennent plus tard ou à partir du repas y'a aucun souci bien entendu.

Encore un truc, question ski aucun problème, même si le toboganning park est fermé, y'a toujours assez de neige pour le ski. J'attends vos réponses.


----------



## iMax (18 Mars 2004)

Ah zut, c'est con... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ils ne font qu'un seul menu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Personnellement, je suis partant pour le #1 ou le #3... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, y'a pas de resto à l'hotel Ermina ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui est de l'activité de l'après midi, je suis un peu embêté, je ne vais pas skier, j'ai pas envie de monter tout le matos, c'est pas pratique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les raquettes, j'ai pas de matos et c'est embêtant si il faut louer...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2004)

Pour moi je vote pour le menu 1, et le 2 en deuxième choix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis également partant pour la ballade en raquettes. Ils les fournissent?

Sinon pour le dimanche, quel est le programme?


----------



## benjamin (19 Mars 2004)

Ma présence se décidera ce weekeend. Beaucoup de facteurs entrent en jeu, et c'est du 50/50 pour l'instant


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

Pas grave, il y a d'autres choses à faire à Leysin.
Le Club 94, le Yeti Bar, etc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On pourrait également organiser un concours pour savoir qui mange le plus de raclettes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le menu 1 (raclette à gogo) me convient parfaitement.

Les terrasses faut voir... La température est en baisse pour la semaine prochaine. 

Il me semble également, qu'il y a la possibilité de tourner avec des karts, sur la patinoire. Faut juste avertir avant. Tu peux éventuellement te renseigner?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, il y a d'autres choses à faire à Leysin.
> Le Club 94, le Yeti Bar, etc...
> 
> 
> ...



Un truc à la Jackass?


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> c'est du 50/50 pour l'instant



appel un amis


----------



## Mitch (19 Mars 2004)

Pour les menus, je suis ok pour les trois, mais c'est vrai que le 1 aurait ma préférence. (C'est plus tipi-que de la Suisse) (pour les jeux de mots ok je sors)

Côté activité.... Je me faisais une joie de refaire du toboggan (à mon age) mais je suis ouverts aux autres activités 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je vais essayer de ne pas être trop chiant.... en suivant la troupe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A la semaine prochaine


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

Mitch a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de ne pas être trop chiant.... en suivant la troupe.



On se relayera pour conduire la voiture balai.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mars 2004)

Pour le menu, le 1 nous semble sympa, les autres aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Le 1 semble faire l'unanimité, ne tergiversons pas trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Pour l'activité de l'après-midi, les raquettes ou la ballade à pied, c'est parfait.
Nous nous réjouissons de venir.
J'espère qu'il fera beau dès le jeudi, nous arriverons certainement en fin d'après-midi. 
Si un de vous peut me redonner le lien du site qui indique combien d'alcool on peut amener en Suisse, ce serait gentil.


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

C'est par là...





Environ 20 centimes d'euros, par litre de bière.
Remplis ton coffre. On se cotisera pour te rembourser les frais de douane.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mars 2004)

Merci pour le lien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les frais, c'est raisonnable et puis j'ai un petit coffre.


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

Un petit vademecum, au cas ou... 

Ainsi qu'un glossaire.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Un petit vademecum, au cas ou...
> 
> Ainsi qu'un glossaire.



Avant de prendre la route. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un autre glossaire.


----------



## sylko (19 Mars 2004)

Arghhhh, c'était celui-ci que je ne retrouvais plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je parlais du glossaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attention à la rentrée nocturne!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*9. Piétons et utilisateurs dengins assimilés à des véhicules
900. Ne pas emprunter le trottoir (art. 49, al. 1, LCR) Fr. 10.-*


----------



## iMax (19 Mars 2004)

Pour l'activité, je suis partant pour une petite course de kart sur la patinoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Olivier et Paul, je compte sur vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon, les autres, venez aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_On va faire de jolis travers...._


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2004)

Je suis évidement partant.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2004)

Je suis partant pour tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même pour ça.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2004)

Ca peut-être pas.


----------



## Mitch (20 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis partant pour tout...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dans ce cas je vous attends en haut avec les rafraîchissements.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon j'ai déjà le vertige en montant sur une chaise alors la....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je pense que ca sera comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quoi qu'on fasse.


----------



## c-66 (20 Mars 2004)

La Via Ferrata c'est mon père qui l'a construite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.guideservice.ch/viaferrata.lasso mais là c'est pas praticable.

Concernant la ballade en raquette ou à pied (cela dépend de l'enneigement) y'a aucun souci pour la location...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut-être pas.



C'est génial les via ferrata... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les itinéraires sont souvent assez abordables aux débutants pour qui s'est équipé avec le bon matériel avant. La sécurité est garantie.

Mais, bon c'est vrai que ça n'est pas la saison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon la Tour d'Aï est chouette comme ballade, j'y suis monté au moins cinq fois par le passé.


----------



## iMax (20 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis partant pour tout...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, ça pourrait être sympa


----------



## nektarfl (21 Mars 2004)

J'avoue qu'une petite course de kart sur glace ne serait pas pour me déplaire (j'ai déjà du mal sur la neige avec la voiture; alors la glace avec un kart!!!) 

Le but étant bien entendu de passer un we agréable!

OK aussi pour la marche à pied, par contre, je ne suis jamais monté sur les deux planches qu'on appelle ski, alors j'ai pas l'intention de commencer maintenant à la veille de changer de travail!!


----------



## loudjena (21 Mars 2004)

Salut à toutes et tous,

heu... ben domage pour le togogan, faire des trucs de gosses c'est toujours bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis partante pour le ski, les glissaaaades, j'adore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le menu, il semble qu'il y ai une majorité de choix 1, alors moi ça me va (en fait ce n'est pas très important).

Qui arrive le 26 au soir ? 

A+
Loudj'


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

Bon si j'arrive à monter mes nouvelles jantes samedi matin, je suis de la partie sûr, sinon ce sera pour une autre fois


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mars 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Qui arrive le 26 au soir ?
> 
> A+
> Loudj'



Nous arrivons dès le 25. 
Le 26 au soir, je ne sais pas encore ce que nous allons faire. Peut-être une petite virée à Lausanne ou on restera à Leysin. Ca dépendra de l'ambiance et de notre forme.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous arrivons dès le 25.
> Le 26 au soir, je ne sais pas encore ce que nous allons faire. Peut-être une petite virée à Lausanne ou on restera à Leysin. Ca dépendra de l'ambiance et de notre forme.



Jeudi et vendredi soir après minuit je suis disponible...


----------



## iMax (21 Mars 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Bon si j'arrive à monter mes nouvelles jantes samedi matin, je suis de la partie sûr, sinon ce sera pour une autre fois



C'est pas compliqué de changer 4 roues... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, monter les pneus sur les jantes, c'est autre chose


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mars 2004)

Héhé, Cyril vient de me donner le lien vers un site sympa sur les sorties possibles à Lausanne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Celle-ci ne nous dépayserait pas trop. 
	
 

Mais il y en a plusieurs qui semblent sympa. 
	
 

Heureusement que pour l'AES c'est le samedi 14H00 car la pré-aes risque d'être pas mal aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, on sera peut-être tellement fatigué par notre journée de vendredi qu'on sera couché à 21H00.


----------



## c-66 (22 Mars 2004)

oubli pas de prendre ta carte, je suis sur que tu seras la star de la soirée "L'entrée sera libre pour tous les professionnels, apprentis, étudiants et stagiaires des métiers de la Médecine"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, monter les pneus sur les jantes, c'est autre chose



C'est sous entendu que je dois changer les plaquettes et les disques en même temps, et peindre les étriés en rouge   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me comprends quoi


----------



## sylko (22 Mars 2004)

Tu pourras ramener un souvenir de Suisse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Victorinox


----------



## iMax (22 Mars 2004)

Est-ce que y'aura une news sur la page principale de MacG ? Ça pourrait faire venir un pote...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourras ramener un souvenir de Suisse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu rigoles mais j'y pense. Je sais, je n'en ai absolument pas besoin mais bon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je possède plusieurs Victorinox, le premier offert par mon père lors de vacances à Rolle, j'avais 11 ans.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je possède aussi un joli Wengler.


----------



## iMax (22 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

>



Ça coute combien ce truc sympa ?


----------



## sylko (23 Mars 2004)

Aucune idée du prix. Il vient d'être présenté au Cebit.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée du prix. Il vient d'être présenté au Cebit.



Quelques infos sur TheRegister.

Sinon, pour le tour en raquette vaut mieux s'équiper d'un pantalon de ski, non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour le dimanche qui profitera de la journée pour skier? Je suis intéressé... mais faudra voir à quelle heure on se lève.


----------



## c-66 (23 Mars 2004)

bon, pour faciliter les choses, j'ai mis en ligne sur mon blog de Leysin.net : http://www.leysin.net/ les informations concernant le week-end. Ce sera plus facile que de naviguer dans ces pages.

Si vous pensez qu'il manque qqch dites-le moi.


----------



## loudjena (23 Mars 2004)

> qui profitera de la journée pour skier?


Môa ! Je veux bien faire des glissades avec 2 skis, il y a quand même bien quelques "glisseurs" parmis vous, ou bien ? _(en suisse ds le texte)_


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > qui profitera de la journée pour skier?
> 
> 
> Môa ! Je veux bien faire des glissades avec 2 skis, il y a quand même bien quelques "glisseurs" parmis vous, ou bien ? _(en suisse ds le texte)_



Qui skie dimanche?
<ul type="square">[*]WebOliver. Faudra voir notre état dimanche matin... je prends néanmoins mes skis.
[*]Loudjena
[*]Sylko [/list] 
D'autre partants? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Foguenne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, pour le dimanche à 14heures, on prend immédiatement possession de nos chambres à l'hôtel? Histoire de savoir dans quelle tenue faut arriver...


----------



## iMax (23 Mars 2004)

...et on ira aussi à l'hotel samedi ? (doit bien y avoir un bar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ?

Histoire qu'on puisse profiter de cette connection pour flooder depuis les cîmes enneigées de Leysin


----------



## c-66 (23 Mars 2004)

Qui skie dimanche?
<ul type="square">[*]WebOliver. Faudra voir notre état dimanche matin... je prends néanmoins mes skis.
[*]Loudjena
[*]Sylko
[*]Cyril, moi c'est bien entendu avec mes télémark que je viens... [/list]


----------



## c-66 (23 Mars 2004)

C'est pas vraiment un hôtel, c'est un B&amp;B donc moins évident mais je me disait que avant le repas (donc après la petite ballade) on aurait pu aller poser nos affaires au chalet donc à ce moment on aura certainement le temps de surfer un peu.


----------



## iMax (23 Mars 2004)

Je me disais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A une AES, faut quand même qu'on ait qqpart où ouvrir le portable


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vraiment un hôtel, c'est un B&amp;B donc moins évident mais je me disait que avant le repas (donc après la petite ballade) on aurait pu aller poser nos affaires au chalet donc à ce moment on aura certainement le temps de surfer un peu.



Donc vaut mieux arriver à 14 heures tout équiper pour la balade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, tu peux rappeler le prix des chambres, je retrouve plus.


----------



## c-66 (23 Mars 2004)

Moins de 30 euros la nuit, j'ai pas le détail en tête mais c'était dans ces eaux là.

En passant, prévoyez quand même une bonne paire de chaussure et des chaussettes de rechanges pour la marche (en plus des conseils prodigués sur www.leysin.net) car suivant la quantité de neige on va se mouiller.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Moins de 30 euros la nuit, j'ai pas le détail en tête mais c'était dans ces eaux là. (...)



J'ai trouvé: entre 45 et 100 francs suisses. Ermina.ch.


----------



## golf (23 Mars 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> qui profitera de la journée pour skier?


Paul, tu peux prendre avec toi ton kit de 1er secours de plâtrage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps : n'oublie pas les attelles...


----------



## c-66 (23 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé: entre 45 et 100 francs suisses. Ermina.ch.



Oui mais y'a une différence entre les prix que j'ai eu et les officiels.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais y'a une différence entre les prix que j'ai eu et les officiels.








 On est administateur de MacG ou on l'est pas


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vraiment un hôtel, c'est un B&amp;B donc moins évident mais je me disait que avant le repas (donc après la petite ballade) on aurait pu aller poser nos affaires au chalet donc à ce moment on aura certainement le temps de surfer un peu.



Bonne idée, on pourra même déguster une petite bière ou autre...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> En passant, prévoyez quand même une bonne paire de chaussure et des chaussettes de rechanges pour la marche (en plus des conseils prodigués sur www.leysin.net) car suivant la quantité de neige on va se mouiller.



Des chaussures de marche, c'est bon ?

Faut-il un pantalon de ski? Y a-t-il un magasin à Leysin si nécessaire ? Pour la soirée, les igloos sont-ils chauffés?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (c'est pas moi, c'est Silvia qui m'a obligé à poser ces questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Nous descendrons à Lausanne le vendredi si les routes sont dégagées (c'est Silvia qui roule pour le retour, moi, je dors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui skie dimanche?
> <ul type="square">[*]WebOliver. Faudra voir notre état dimanche matin... je prends néanmoins mes skis.
> [*]Loudjena
> [*]Sylko [/list]
> ...



Non, pas partant et je te préviens que je m'arrangerais pour que tu ne le sois pas non plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nous repartirons fin de matinée-début d'après midi.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Paul, tu peux prendre avec toi ton kit de 1er secours de plâtrage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est noté. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'apporte aussi des bières, pour oublier.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Des chaussures de marche, c'est bon ?
> 
> Faut-il un pantalon de ski? Y a-t-il un magasin à Leysin si nécessaire ? Pour la soirée, les igloos sont-ils chauffés?
> 
> ...



Pour les routes, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes. Nous sommes en fin de saison. Pour Silvia, ce ne sont pas des igloos, mais des tipis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Y fera bon chaud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas partant et je te préviens que je m'arrangerais pour que tu ne le sois pas non plus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chui un garçon sage moi...


----------



## golf (24 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est noté.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour l'anesthésique, plutôt du schnaps...
Pour l'anti-gel, c'est Cyril qui doit prévoir le tonnelet de cognac...




P.t..n j'ai le blues de ne pouvoir y aller...


----------



## Tiri (24 Mars 2004)

le club 94 n'existe plus. il y a le lynxe maintenant qui est branché!


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

C'est noté.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

On est presque prêt...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On est presque prêt...



Excellent! La vignette au milieu: j'adore.


----------



## Tiri (24 Mars 2004)

joli cuisine...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Excellent! La vignette au milieu: j'adore.



C'est bien, ça m'oblige de laver les vitres intérieurs de ma voiture cette vignette.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

Silvia qui s'occupe du répérage des cafés et restaurant demande ce que vous pensez du "Café Romand" place St François à Lausanne ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le "Bavaria" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si cela se confirme, nous aurons du beau temps samedi par contre jeudi et vendredi c'est bof bof.  Merci pour le lien WebO.


----------



## sylko (24 Mars 2004)

Il y a des excellentes fondues au Romand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous arriverez vers quelle heure?


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

Ben je ne sais pas encore, début de soirée voir dans l'après midi s'il fait vraiment trop mauvais à Leysin.
Nous comptions aller manger une fondue à Lausanne donc pourquoi pas là.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Silvia qui s'occupe du répérage des cafés et restaurant demande ce que vous pensez du "Café Romand" place St François à Lausanne ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le Café Romand c'est sympa, mais très popu. Mais ça a son charme. Sinon, le Java est sympa. 

Autrement, j'aime bien aller manger une pizza à la Brasserie du Château à la place du Tunnel.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

Il a l'air sympa aussi le Java. 
"L'après-midi, il est agréable de s'y délasser, bouquin à la  main et tasse de thé accompagnant une tarte maison. A partir  de 22h30, les fins de semaine, le Java, bondé, voit son atmosphère  devenir plus électrique, mais toujours dans un esprit relax  très agréable."


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il a l'air sympa aussi le Java.
> "L'après-midi, il est agréable de s'y délasser, bouquin à la  main et tasse de thé accompagnant une tarte maison. A partir  de 22h30, les fins de semaine, le Java, bondé, voit son atmosphère  devenir plus électrique, mais toujours dans un esprit relax  très agréable."



Bars sympas 
Sortir à Lausanne
Encore des bars

Le reste dans Google... «Sortir à Lausanne», «Bars Lausanne»...


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On est presque prêt...














Faudra d'ailleurs que j'aille aussi faire quelques provisions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol la vignette au milieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On trouve ça en belgique ?


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et le "Bavaria" ?



Alors, le café romand est très bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je ne saurais que trop te conseiller la bavaria, à 3 minutes à pied de saint françois... Bonnes bières et bonnes choucroutes sont de rigueur


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2004)

Si vous avez envie de manger une bonne pizza italienne, je vous conseille _ Chez Mario _ à la rue de bourg ou _ La Masseria _ à la place de l'ours...

Je vais essayer de trouver des liens


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2004)

Si vous êtes colstros, je vous déconseille  _ Le Lapin Vert _  et  _ La cave du Bleu Lézard _ 






5 personnes au mètre carré dans une atmosphère surchauffée et enfumée, c'est un peu lourd.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note que j'y vais assez souvent avec les copains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, il y a un pub irlandais très sympa vers la place du Chateau, dans l'ancienne cité... Ça s'appelle le _ Kerigan _. J'y vais très souvent boire une Guiness avec les potes


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

On ne veut pas manger Italien, on veut manger Suisse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Silvia n'a jamais goûter vos fondues.
Pour le repas ce sera donc "le Romand"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ensuite, ça va être dur de choisir vu le nombre de bar sympa.


----------



## sylko (24 Mars 2004)

Qui te demande de choisir? 

On peut les faire les uns après les autres.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

Bon, ne pas oublier l'aspirine.


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2004)

J'ai cru comprendre qu'on ferait une balade en raquette samedi après midi...

Comment ça se passe niveau location de matos et quels sont les tarifs ?


----------



## golf (24 Mars 2004)

Bonne route les enfants, soyez tous très très prudents...
Je penserai bien à vous...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bonne route les enfants, soyez tous très très prudents...
> Je penserai bien à vous...



Ils doivent être partis maintenant... Allez bonne route les Foguenne et bienvenue en Suisse!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

Dites, je vois pas ou qu il est le lieu du rendez-vous j ai vu passer 14h plusieurs fois, mais ou à Leysin ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Dites, je vois pas ou qu il est le lieu du rendez-vous j ai vu passer 14h plusieurs fois, mais ou à Leysin ?



Ah là là... 14 heures au resto de la patinoire de Leysin. Plus d'infos sur Leysin.net. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Breaking news: les Foguenne sont sur sol helvétique depuis quelques heures déjà.


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2004)

Bienvenue chez nous...


----------



## sylko (25 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ils doivent être partis maintenant... Allez bonne route les Foguenne et bienvenue en Suisse!



Ils sont bien arrivés à Leysin. Je viens de recevoir un sms de Paul.


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont bien arrivés à Leysin. Je viens de recevoir un sms de Paul.



Arf, moi aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ils m'ont mis qu'ils sortaient de la patinoire (ils ont été patiner ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et qu'ils allaient manger.


----------



## mixmac (25 Mars 2004)

Salut tout le monde,

Je vais pas pouvoir venir, empêchement de dernière minute. Amusez-vous bien


----------



## loudjena (26 Mars 2004)

Aller hop, je met les skis dans la voiture et j'arrive !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Aller hop, je met les skis dans la voiture et j'arrive !



Bonne route et bienvenue en Suisse et à Leysin!


----------



## sylko (26 Mars 2004)

Finalement, qui vient manger une fondue au Café Romand, à Lausanne, ce soir.

Je dois réserver.

Paul
Sylvia
Sylko
Veejee?

D'autres amateurs?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, qui vient manger une fondue au Café Romand, à Lausanne, ce soir.
> 
> Je dois réserver.
> 
> ...



Je vous rejoins après comme prévu. Je termine vers 0h30. Pour le bal des infirmières de l'Amnesia c'est gratuit pour les professionnels de la médecine jusqu'à minuit seulement. Ensuite c'est 15 francs l'entrée.


----------



## iMax (26 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, qui vient manger une fondue au Café Romand, à Lausanne, ce soir.
> 
> Je dois réserver.
> 
> ...



Ouais, moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En principe, ça joue, je confirmerai/infirmerai à Paul, qui doit m'appeller d'ici une minute à l'autre...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mars 2004)

Bon, la fondue était excellente.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le vin également.

Le temps à Leysin est disons, couvert... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La patinoire, où nous étions les seuls, très accueillante. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, les bières sont toutes arrivées sans encombre, à demain. 

Le Mac de Sylko idéal pour un message tardif. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WebOliver bosse, nous l'avons vérifié.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) WebOliver bosse, nous l'avons vérifié.



Je bosse... tout en jetant un il au forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Allez, à demain.


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la fondue était excellente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











  Hello tout le monde !!!

*Amusez-vous comme des fous, faites de belles photos, boivez pas trop, soyez Hip  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

Et courage pour ceux qui bossent si tard  ;-)


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2004)

Ça y est, nous sommes le 27 mars, les festivités peuvent commencer...


----------



## c-66 (27 Mars 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je rentre de deux jours de séminaire dans la région de Bâle, complétement naze donc je vais pas vous rejoindre ce soir mais profitez d'un bon repos et dans quelques heures on se verra tous à Leysin. Je suis impatient de vous voir.

Bonne nuit


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, nous sommes le 27 mars, les festivités peuvent commencer...



Chuuuut... y en a qui bossent...


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2004)

Arf. moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, au dodo, demain, je me lève tôt pour préparer tout mon matos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne fin de soirée et à demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Paul, j'ai fini par me faire un steak au poivre vert (excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) faute d'appel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..._


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2004)

Bon, j'ai enfin fini... Je rentre à la maison...

A demain.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Mars 2004)

.. Et de mon côté, c'est définitivement râpé : on m'a fait comprendre ce matin que les 7 mois de retard de mon projet commençaient à être un peu long... Bref pas SAES, et pas non plus de weekend


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] .. Et de mon côté, c'est définitivement râpé : on m'a fait comprendre ce matin que les 7 mois de retard de mon projet commençaient à être un peu long... Bref pas SAES, et pas non plus de weekend



C'est bien quand même des gens raisonnables comme ça... Allez bosse bien!


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2004)

Debout là dedans !


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2004)

Bon, alors, n'ais-je rien oublié ?

Powerbook, APN, iPod, t68i, cables, pantalon de pluie (pour la neige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), godasses de marche, bières ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Debout là dedans !



C'est fait depuis longtemps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le temps est magnifique.


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2004)

Du côté de Lausanne aussi, le temps est superbe... Pas un seul nuage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Espèrons que ce soit aussi le cas à Leysin...


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2004)

Bon, allez, fermeture du PowerBook que se ré-ouvrira à Leysin après un trajet, accompagné de son maitre, en MitchMobile


----------



## c-66 (27 Mars 2004)

Apparemment y fait pas trop mauvais, je viens d'avoir Ariane elle me parle de soleil et un peu couvert et selon la webcam le temps semble bien dégagé, on voit les Dents du Midi...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2004)

Bonne journée (et soirée !) à toutes et à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amusez-vous bien.

_Popol, je confirme : je suis prêt pour la grande évasion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2004)

Coucou Doc, coucou tous le monde.
Bon, petite ballade sympa.
Voyons la soirée...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2004)

Ca monte.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2004)

Cyril et iMax au chocolat chaud.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2004)

WebOliver surpris sur son lieu de travail. Sylko nous a ouvert les portes.


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2004)

* Alors voila, j'ai mis les premières photos en ligne  ici [/i]*


----------



## c-66 (27 Mars 2004)

D'autres photos disponibles ici : Photos de la SAES - 1ere partie


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> WebOliver surpris sur son lieu de travail. Sylko nous a ouvert les portes.



Arf... je suis fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon pis cette raclette?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arf... je suis fait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a manger, et a boire ! a manger et a boire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Mars 2004)

'

Merci pour les photos ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Belle balade, raaah chuis trop deg' de ne pas avoir pu venir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2004)

Hello à tous les SAESistes qui sont toujours à Leysin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous ai quitté ce matin alors que vous dormiez encore tous pour prendre le train de 7h48 (sauf Cyril qui m'a gentiment accompagné jusqu'à la gare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Je suis arrivé chez moi sans encombres il y a 45 minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais commencer à uploader mes dernières photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir à vous rencontrer à cette AES, c'était très sympa. Bravo à Cyril pour son organisation parfaite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous souhaites à toutes et à tous une bonne journée ainsi qu'un bon retour dans vos lointaines contrées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ [Màj] La deuxième partie des photos  ici





Allez, faut que je file à ma fête de famille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Mon dieu... Ce qu'il fait Suisse!!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon pis cette raclette?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu... Ce qu'il fait Suisse!!!!!!!














_Sans rancune WebO, c'est juste la remarque qui me fait rire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

Et pour les participants à cette SAES, une vieillerie dégotée sur le net et qui fera peut-être plaisir aux plus anciens (non, ce n'est pas un enregistrement de Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> WebOliver surpris sur son lieu de travail. Sylko nous a ouvert les portes.



c'est les couv de quoi au fond ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est les couv de quoi au fond ?



24heures, un journal local. celui-ci n'a pas d'agraffes donc tu peux toujours te torcher avec sans douleur


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu... Ce qu'il fait Suisse!!!!!!!



t'inquiètes, perso je fais très clodo parisien, comme quoi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu... Ce qu'il fait Suisse!!!!!!!



(private joke) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Accessoirement Webo tu es assis devant un écran dont la taille force le respect et le design aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ne t'approche pas trop près


----------



## sylko (28 Mars 2004)

Magnifique week-end. Merci pour l'organisation Cyril. 

La journée de ski était parfaite. Je vais mettre trois jours pour m'en remettre.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2004)

woaw woaw woaw magnifique la fille, c'est quand la prochaine aes en club?????????????


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2004)

Voir plus haut ainsi que dans ma signature


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Voir plus haut ainsi que dans ma signature



c'est quoi ces photos du flon?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est vous qu'avez appelé la police pour qu'ils arrivent avec leur chiens à six heures du mat pour nous empêcher de danser à not'fête légèrement illégale?


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2004)

Non, non, c'était 9h ce matin et y'avait vraiment personne...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2004)

Voilà nous sommes de retour... et dégustons les bières à Paul... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci à Cyril et à tout les participants de cette SAES pour ce magnifique week-end.






_Sur la photo c'est Pascal... qui doit s'enregistrer sur MacGe maintenant qu'il est venu à une AES..._


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2004)

Héhé, excellent WebOliver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Pascal est déjà au top de la Popolattitude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous venons juste de rentrer.
Encore merci Cyril, c'était génial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les photos, je ferais ça demain, je suis un peu "out", il faut dire que les AES Suisse sont extrêmement physique (nous avons fait une très belle ballade cette après-midi)


----------



## loudjena (28 Mars 2004)

A Y É, je suis rentrée ! Il va sérieusement falloir penser à mettre au point un système de téléportation !
Embouteillage à Cham + travaux + déviation + accident = bureau de vote fermé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Juste 3 minutes de retard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à Cyril pour avoir fait le G O  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et merci à tous pour votre présence amicale et chaleureuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le ski : trop bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 encooOoore


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2004)

Bon on va faire comme ça... Une liste de ceux qui sont rentrés et à la maison... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<ul type="square">[*]Cyril
[*]Sylko
[*]Loudjena
[*]WebO
[*]Les Foguenne
[*]iMax867
[*]Ma sur Sophie (Pitchoune sur le forum) et son copain[/list] 

J'en ai pas oubliés? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah si... celui avec le t-shirt OS X dont j'ai oublié le nom et qui est parti hier soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au passage, je me suis destroyer le rétroviseur gauche de ma voiture par une veille toque à 1 kilomètre de chez moi.


----------



## loudjena (28 Mars 2004)

> je me suis raboter le rétroviseur par une veille toque








 C'est du suisse véritable, je suppose ?

Truc sympa, la voiture de Patrice et Murielle était restée derrière la mienne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il a fallut que je remue tout le chalet pour faire bouger les autres caisses du parking et faire des manoeuvres de la mort qui tue pour arriver à partir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aurais mieux fait de rester sur les skis !

Aller hop au dodo


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > je me suis raboter le rétroviseur par une veille toque
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah les rétros VW sont pas très solides... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'en aurai un tout neuf comme ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'aurais dû rester avec nous jusqu'à la fermeture des pistes. C'était top. Les pistes pour nous tout seul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sur ce, bonne nuit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chui naze moi aussi.


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2004)

Bon, je vais aller me coucher, j'ai quelques heures de sommeil à rattraper... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne nuit


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Mars 2004)

Enfin de retour sur Toulouse !

C'etait absolument génial cette SAES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le temps était nickel, bonne neige et participants super sympas ! Ce fut certainement l'AES la plus sportive jamais organisée (enfin pour les jambes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour le foie, c'etait la premiere AES Belge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Merci au GO ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, maintenant je vais finir ma nuit (enfin la commencer vu le bordel dans le train) en TP !

@+

Guillaume


----------



## nektarfl (29 Mars 2004)

Pour ma part, je suis également bien rentré, mais très en retard pour voter, le dépouillement était également déjà terminé, ben oui dans une petite commune, ça va vite, il n'y avait même plus personne à la mairie.

Oui, en effet, il était quand même plus de 23h quand je suis arrivé, alors ce matin, je me suis accordé un peu de repos avant de me lever.

A tous, j'ai EENNOORRMMEEMMEENNTT apprécié ce WE, pour la super bonne ambiance qui reignait. Ca va me permettre de redémarrer la semaine à fond!!! (Et puis avec les couleurs qu'on a prises, on peut pas cacher qu'on n'est pas resté devant l'ordinateur tout le WE.

Autre point fort: la descente en télésiège !!! très impressionnant, surtout quand la vitesse augmente pile au moment ou on amorce la descente!!! Franchement, j'ai pas pu regarder en bas dans la première partie de la descente, je le sentais pas, alors mon regard s'est tout de suite reporté vers les cimes.

Je suis partant pour une prochaine SAES.

François


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> ...J'aurais mieux fait de rester sur les skis!



Oui, tu aurais encore pu faire des progrès en carving


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu aurais encore faire des progrès en carving



On reconnaît bien là l'ex-prof de ski... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Moi chui naze...


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

Dis moi, Loudjena... Aimes tu les films de gladiateurs?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2004)

Arf Cyril, quelle réactivité...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2004)

Première série de photos en ligne. Ce sont les photos du jeudi et vendredi pré-AES. 
	
 

Sylko nous a amené manger une délicieuse fondue qui n'aurait pas déplu à Macki...


----------



## loudjena (29 Mars 2004)

> Dis moi, Loudjena... Aimes tu les films de gladiateurs?



Fallait venir... et tu saurais peut-être...


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arf... on reconnaît bien là l'ex-prof de ski...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idem. J'ai les cuisses en compote...


----------



## c-66 (29 Mars 2004)

Deuxième série d'images  disponible ici


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > Dis moi, Loudjena... Aimes tu les films de gladiateurs?
> 
> 
> 
> Fallait venir... et tu saurais peut-être...








 L'AES, c'était plein de gladiateurs à skis qui font pipi derrière les arbres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chui fatigué moi.


----------



## loudjena (29 Mars 2004)

> Oui, tu aurais encore pu faire des progrès en carving



Je suis toujours partante pour des leçons ! Et puis rien ne vaut la règle des 3P


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2004)

Vous ne m'aviez pas dit, que vous aviez participé à une manif. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sylvia n'a pas eu peur de se faire embarquer par les flics lausannois?


----------



## loudjena (29 Mars 2004)

> Dis moi, Loudjena... Aimes tu les films de gladiateurs?



ça dépend des gladiateurs...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend des gladiateurs...



Amok est un gladiateur comme on en a jamais vu


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > Oui, tu aurais encore pu faire des progrès en carving
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis toujours partante pour des leçons ! Et puis rien ne vaut la règle des 3P



Les 3P??? Kesako?


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

Exact, et moi je ne lève pas la patte sur tous les pylones....


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2004)

2 ième série de photos. La petite ballade et la soirée du samedi.  

iMax chasse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Vu la journée sportive du lendemain, nous avons eu raison de rester raisonnable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (photos à venir)

Je suis assez content des photos de mon Minolta A1.
(les photos dans le Tippie c'est l'Ixus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

Sans vouloir être désagréable avec les organisateurs, je trouve qu'il manque quand même un mackie posé dans un coin.... Une AES sans mackie vomissant n'est pas vraiment une AES. Et WebO n'est pas assez orange pour faire illusion!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2004)

Faudrait qu'il aille au Japon d'abord


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2004)

On a oublié personne? Il faut encore que Patrice et Murielle viennent poster un message, on a pas encore vu leur pseudo par ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors, hop, on vous attend.


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

Pour faire patienter le lecteur, Slug de la MGZ (qui ne rate pas une occase pour la déconne) négociant les forfaits pour l'équipe:


----------



## loudjena (29 Mars 2004)

> Les 3P??? Kesako?


1/La Pratique
2/La Pratique
3/La Pratique


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > Les 3P??? Kesako?
> 
> 
> 1/La Pratique
> ...











 non non je ne dirai rien


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2004)

Sacré Slug.


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non je ne dirai rien



Non, non : ne dis rien


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2004)

Oui, dis-le!


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, dis-le!



Non, non (en tout cas, pas moi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

C'est ahurissant le nombre de Suisses qu'il y avait à cette AES. Je suis surpris d'être le seul à l'avoir remarqué. Cela doit représenter 10% de la population, non?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...) C'est ahurissant le nombre de Suisses qu'il y avait à cette AES. Je suis surpris d'être le seul à l'avoir remarqué. Cela doit représenter 10% de la population, non?



Ben... y avait pas mal de Français quand même, sans compter nos deux Belges préférés: Paul et Silvia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Un bon mix quoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore une fois, c'était vraiment sympa cette sortie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non je ne dirai rien



C'est pénible!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qu'est-ce que tu penses fort


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2004)

Dernière série de photos de l'AES Suisse. Photos du dimanche, rando et ski au programme. 

WebOliver en grande forme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Une série d'iPodAltitude pour iPodLounge.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Les meilleurs choses ont une fin. Retour au bercail...


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> WebOliver en grande forme.



Il ressemble de plus en plus à son avatar!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2004)

Voici ma contribution. Mes photos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sympa mon avatar, Amok, non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Paul, je pense qu'il faut envoyer à Apple, les photos de Silvia avec l'iPod.


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2004)

'





Pourkkkwwwââââââââââââââ j'y étais pââââââââs ? 





En tout cas faudra qu'on m'explique un truc : commnt fait Silvia pour être aussi classe tout le temps, quelles que soit les circonstances ? Respect !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## Silvia (29 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne m'aviez pas dit, que vous aviez participé à une manif.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Même pas peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le week-end était super, j'ai adoré la Suisse, les suisses et leurs spécialités culinaires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Silvia (29 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, je crois que c'est l'air de la Suisse


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ce que je me dis pour les précédentes AES... Dorénavant, je suis inscrit à toutes les prochaines... et je viens sauf empêchement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas faudra qu'on m'explique un truc : commnt fait Silvia pour être aussi classe tout le temps, quelles que soit les circonstances ? Respect !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et encore, ici ça n'est que des photos. Elle est encore plus classe et jolie en vrai.


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> En tout cas faudra qu'on m'explique un truc : commnt fait Silvia pour être aussi classe tout le temps, quelles que soit les circonstances ? Respect !



C'est aussi ce que je me disais! A regretter de ne pas être Belge!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2004)

Faut vraiment que je change de lunettes de ski... elles sont toutes vieilles et toutes pourries.


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je me dis pour les précédentes AES... Dorénavant, je suis inscrit à toutes les prochaines... et je viens sauf empêchement.



Pour info c'est pas que j'ai hésité, c'est justement que j'ai eu un empêchement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, ici ça n'est que des photos. Elle est encore plus classe et jolie en vrai.



Je sais, on se connaît déjà !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hé Silvia, c'est pas l'air suisse, même à Paris t'es classe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## c-66 (29 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne m'aviez pas dit, que vous aviez participé à une manif.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci d'avoir soutenu les Lausannois en panne de logement


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

Pour tous les fans de Web'O!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2004)

J'en prends un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je voudrais savoir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les toys sont prévus aussi pour les oeufs Kinder parce que c'est bientôt pâques


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2004)

Pascal doit être un fameux fêtard, c'est un des rares trait de caractère que je reconnais facilement.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous les fans de Web'O!


----------



## c-66 (29 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous les fans de Web'O!



J'adore. Et "WebO qui fait l'indien dans un Tipi" y'aura aussi dans les prochaines semaines ?

Tiens, ça me fait penser que j'ai encore d'autres photos à publier...


----------



## iMax (29 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous les fans de Web'O!




LOL, MDR...


----------



## iMax (29 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> iMax chasse...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2004)

Nous sommes passé dans le  par là et avons été boire un verre au "Luna" en fin d'a-m avec Sylko.  
C'est vraiment une chouette ville Lausanne.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous les fans de Web'O!



Excellent!


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi ce que je me disais! A regretter de ne pas être Belge!



Un français qui regrette de ne pas être belge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, j'écris au Roi pour qu'on change le jour de la fête nationale belge.
Ce sera dorénavant le 29 mars.


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un français qui regrette de ne pas être belge.



ET QUEL FRANCAIS! L'amok Trismégiste! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour Webo: je te signale que tu es en train de devenir une star européenne. J'espère que tu auras une pensée émue pour ton bienfaiteur lorsque des hordes de jouvencelles se jeteront à tes pieds (malgré tes lunettes de ski vraiment pas possibles) lors de la prochaine AES. A partir de maintenant, dès que tu entends Amok, ou dès que tu lis un post de son auguste signature, tu te mets la main sur le coeur.


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un français qui regrette de ne pas être belge.



Ceci étant, soyons clairs: c'est quand même un peu pour avoir plus de chances d'approcher qui-tu-sais


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons été boire un verre au "Luna" en fin d'a-m avec Sylko.
> C'est vraiment une chouette ville Lausanne.



C'est un collègue de Cyril, qui est l'auteur du design, du site du Café Luna 





Il était sensé venir avec nous à Leysin. Je vais lui passer un savon mercredi.


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

Dieu himself a dit:
			
		

> J'adore. Et "WebO qui fait l'indien dans un Tipi" y'aura aussi dans les prochaines semaines ?



C'est possible. Il est prévu : Webo sur la lune, Webo en zouave, Webo sauve le monde ainsi qu'un DVD "apprends le ski sur ton trottoir avec Webo" (ledit numéro sera livré avec des lunettes jaunes afin de lancer une nouvelle mode). Le denier Numéro : Webo mis à mort dans un combat de gladiateurs par l'Amok au poil doux (private joke).


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2004)

ça ce vendrai sous blister ? (air commercial)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire patienter le lecteur, Slug de la MGZ (qui ne rate pas une occase pour la déconne) négociant les forfaits pour l'équipe:



ouaaiisss j'avais pourtant dit : pas de photo ! mais avec le déguisement ça déforme les sons ... ils n'ont pas du entendre


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

Kim Kong a dit:
			
		

> ouaaiisss j'avais pourtant dit : pas de photo ! mais avec le déguisement ça déforme les sons ... ils n'ont pas du entendre



Et tu négliges le fait que le Suisse est taquin de naissance!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et tu négliges le fait que le Suisse est taquin de naissance!



ça c'est bien vrai ... ils ont mêmes des expressions spéciales pour ça ! ah ces suisses !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça ce vendrai sous blister ? (air commercial)



Il faut en faire un spécial Goldorak pour Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et un spécial Bécassine pour Finn


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> ça c'est bien vrai ... ils ont mêmes des expressions spéciales pour ça ! ah ces suisses !



Une personne taquine est une «crouille»  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nous avons pas mal d'expressions.








*L'ami corbeau et l'ami renard* 
C't ami Corbeau, sur un arbre ganguillé
Tenait à plein bec une tomme.
C't ami Renard, le tarin chatouillé
Lui tint ce discours à la gomme :
Hé! salut c't ami Corbeau,
T'es rude joli, t'es même fin beau!
Crénom de sort, si ta batoille
Vaut ce plumage qui pendoille,
T'es le tofin des forêts du Jorat.
A ces mots, le Corbeau qui trouve ça estra
Ouvre tout grand son four
Et lâche ses dix-heures.
Le renard chippe la tomme et dit:
Pauvre niolu, méfie-toi toujours des lulus
Qu'ont la langue bien pendue.
Cette leçon vaut bien une fondue!
Le Corbeau dépité, conclut:
Ch'us tondu, j'ai perdu, plus jamais je s'rai eu!


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

Je vote le banissement pour Sylko.


----------



## iMax (29 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vote le banissement pour Sylko.



Je croyais que le racisme était banni des forums... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je croyais aussi que les modos étaient là pour montrer l'exemple...


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Une personne taquine est une «crouille»
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mais ses propos sont inacceptables


----------



## iMax (29 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ses propos sont inacceptables



lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est encore pire avec l'accent, note... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel Vaudois est volontaire pour faire un enregistrement de ça ?


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pascal doit être un fameux fêtard, c'est un des rares trait de caractère que je reconnais facilement.



Salut à tous et à toi Foguenne,

Effectivement, ce cher Pascal est un joyeux luron. Il se ferait certainement un plaisir de partager ses connaissances approfondies du monde de la bière avec toi!

Nous avons passé une journée magnifique et sommes très heureux d'avoir fait votre connaissance à tous.

En espérant vous revoir prochainement dans le coin!

A bientôt,

Pascal (LeSqual dron delamorte) et Sophie


----------



## bengilli (29 Mars 2004)

Cette AES Suisse aura en tout cas mis la barre très haut pour les prochaines AES parisiennes, on ne saurait plus se contenter de squatter une terrasse de café paresseusement !


----------



## c-66 (29 Mars 2004)

La dernière série de photos est en ligne, soirée sous les tipis et  tôt dimanche matin 

Merci encore à tous pour ce week-end exceptionnel, tous mes muscles (qui me font terriblement souffrir) se souviennent encore de cette fabuleuse journée à télémark, je manque sérieusement d'entraînement, j'ai même l'impression d'être vieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'était vraiment génial, j'en garderais un souvenir impérissable, c'était :


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2004)

Nous sommes "tout nostalgique" en voyant ces photos. C'était trop court.


----------



## loudjena (29 Mars 2004)

> Webo mis à mort dans un combat de gladiateurs par l'Amok au poil doux (private joke)



1/ C'est toi le gladiateur aux poils doux ? ? ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2/ Je vote non au banissement de Sylko, si non c'est ki ki va me donner des leçons de carving ? Hein ?

3/ Trop classe le WebO à découper selon les pointilés


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2004)

Arf


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes "tout nostalgique" en voyant ces photos. C'était trop court.



Tu as tout dit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On s'organise une semaine entière la prochaine fois.


----------



## Amok (30 Mars 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> 1/ C'est toi le gladiateur aux poils doux ? ? ?



Qui d'autre?



> 2/ Je vote non au banissement de Sylko, si non c'est ki ki va me donner des leçons de carving ? Hein ?



Les "bleus" ne sont pas concernés par ce vote, dear. Surtout lorsqu'ils racrochent au nez sur iChat! Limite crime de lèse, là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> 3/ Trop classe le WebO à découper selon les pointilés



Oui, et comme ca tes petits doigts vont travailler du ciseau.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (30 Mars 2004)

Merci pour ce compte rendu photo, ça donne envie ...
Une prochaine fois, peut-être serai-je dispo ...


(Euh, Paul, s'il te plait, change de bonnet (sauf si c'est un cadeau de Sylvia bien sûr !))


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> (Euh, Paul, s'il te plait, change de bonnet (sauf si c'est un cadeau de Sylvia bien sûr !))



Héhé, il est pas beau mon bonnet ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il est effectivement assez ridicule mais bon, Silvia l'aime beaucoup.


----------



## sylko (30 Mars 2004)

Bravo pour toutes ces photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En général, c'est deux jours après, que les muscles font le plus souffrir. Donc, c'est pour aujourd'hui!


----------



## sylko (30 Mars 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Je vote non au banissement de Sylko, si non c'est ki ki va me donner des leçons de carving ? Hein ?



Merci pour ton soutien...


----------



## Mitch (30 Mars 2004)

Super WE un grand hip hip....... pour l'organisateur.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Déjà lundi j"ai découvert des parties de mon anatomie que je ne soupçonnais même pas tellement mon corps de vieux me faisait souffrir......

Le soleil de dimanche était terrible, je pourrais comparer ma tête a un beau gyrophare tout rouge mais moi je ne clignote plus depuis longtemps......

Par contre pour les photos je dois dire bravo.... pour une fois que ma tête ne fait pas foirer la pellicule  (a le numérique ça a du bon)

Je ne dirais qu'une chose...... c'est quand qu'on recommence ?

Le Nehtarfl il a tout raté ce qu'il voulait faire le soir il n'est pas arrivé avant la fermeture des bureau de vote.... Déjà qu'il est parti de Genève a 18 heures donc pour être a Paris avant 8 heures ça fait cours.


Je m'insurge aussi contre le bannissement de Sylko Comment des absents d'un si merveilleux WE peuvent décider de bannir un homme aussi honorable..... non mais des fois........ aussi modérateur qu'ils sont........ Les ABSENTS ont toujours tort donc je vote contre...


----------



## c-66 (30 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour toutes ces photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je confirme, hier matin je suis allé bossé à vélo et ça allait encore, hier soir à 19h00 quand je suis rentré (toujours à vélo) j'ai souffert et ce matin ça tient presque du SM de ne pas avoir pris le bus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus j'ai mal aux bras, je pense que c'est les séries de petites virages et les bosses qui ont fini de m'achever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, ça valait le coup de souffrir.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2004)

c'est la dernière fois que je bosse 36 heures le week-end moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre la serveuse du luna


----------



## docmib (30 Mars 2004)

Salut à tous,

Je voulai tous vous remercier, c'était vraiment sympa samedi. Désolé d'avoir du vous abandonner aussi abruptement...

J'espère que vous êtes tous bien rentré et je vous dis déjà à bientôt !

Stéphane


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2004)

docmib a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je voulai tous vous remercier, c'était vraiment sympa samedi. Désolé d'avoir du vous abandonner aussi abruptement...
> 
> ...



Tiens... un nouveau... Bienvenue sur MacG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Quelle connerie cette heure d'été..._


----------



## docmib (30 Mars 2004)

Re-hello Olivier...

En fait je suis pas si nouveau que ca... Il y a longtemps... très très longtemps, dans une galaxie lointaine très lointaine...

Je me suis inscrit il y a environ deux ans sur le forum mais mon pseudo n'était plus enregistré... alors je l'ai repris et me revoilà !

Ca va sinon bien profité de la montagne ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2004)

docmib a dit:
			
		

> (...) Je me suis inscrit il y a environ deux ans sur le forum mais mon pseudo n'était plus enregistré... alors je l'ai repris et me revoilà !
> 
> Ca va sinon bien profité de la montagne ?



Je comprends vois pkoi tu trouvais plus ton pseudo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ouais on a bien profité comme tu peux le voir sur les photos, c'était un magnifique week-end.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (30 Mars 2004)

j'ai mal, je souffreeuuhh, c'est terribleuuuh !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai l'impression d'être passé dans la machine a laver ce matin ... mais effectivement ca vallait le coup !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2004)

Si j'ai bien fait le décompte, manque plus que Murielle, Patrice et Nektarfl à l'appel, non?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2004)

J'ai une question: à quand la prochaine SAES?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question: à quand la prochaine SAES?



Cet été peut-être... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au bord du lac, ou à la montagne?


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2004)

Oh oui, oh oui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On loue/emprunte un hors-bord et on va faire du ski nautique sur le léman cet été...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

Dis donc j'ai manqué plein de choses à ce que je vois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Au bord du lac, ou à la montagne?



J'en ai jamais parlé d'ailleurs


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (30 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, oh oui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'amene le matos si y a du ski nautique


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2004)

Arf, ça pourrait être sympa une AES à ski nautique...


----------



## Silvia (30 Mars 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ce compte rendu photo, ça donne envie ...
> Une prochaine fois, peut-être serai-je dispo ...
> 
> 
> (Euh, Paul, s'il te plait, change de bonnet (sauf si c'est un cadeau de Sylvia bien sûr !))



Ben quoi, mon Paul est très mignon avec, non?


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Arf, ça pourrait être sympa une AES à ski nautique...



Ca je sais faire.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2004)

chiche, une pose iPod à ski nautique


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca je sais faire.



Moi aussi...


----------



## sylko (30 Mars 2004)

Excellent les pubs Google!  
Prochaine AES en Russie ou en Asie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Rencontre suisse
4 millions de célibataires 
Des milliers dans votre canton! 

Femmes Russes, Asiatiques
Rencontre sérieuse avec belle femme 
Mise en relation simple et rapide


----------



## Amok (30 Mars 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi, mon Paul est très mignon avec, non?



Oui, ca lui donne un côté artiste tendance intermittent du spectacle


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2004)

Effectivement.


----------



## sylko (30 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ca lui donne un côté artiste tendance intermittent du spectacle


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2004)

Quand nous sommes arrivé le jeudi à Leysin, nous avons eu la chance de voir sur la magnifique patinoire un champion de monde en action muni d'un bonnet intergalactique... 
	


 

(vidéo 1,2 mo)


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand nous sommes arrivé le jeudi à Leysin, nous avons eu la chance de voir sur la magnifique patinoire un champion de monde en action muni d'un bonnet intergalactique...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent... j'ai hâte de voir le reste des vidéos...


----------



## sylko (30 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand nous sommes arrivé le jeudi à Leysin, nous avons eu la chance de voir sur la magnifique patinoire un champion de monde en action muni d'un bonnet intergalactique...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mouaaaaaaaarrfffffffff!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Oui, les autres, les autres, les autres...


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand nous sommes arrivé le jeudi à Leysin, nous avons eu la chance de voir sur la magnifique patinoire un champion de monde en action muni d'un bonnet intergalactique...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (31 Mars 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi, mon Paul est très mignon avec, non?




Mais toi, tu le connais bien, c'est pour les autres, comprends que ça casse le mythe !


----------



## loudjena (31 Mars 2004)

> Excellent les pubs Google!
> Prochaine AES en Russie ou en Asie?
> 
> Rencontre suisse
> ...



Mais de quoi parles-tu ? ? ?


----------



## golf (31 Mars 2004)

Paul, la mascotte de MacGé...

Sylvia en est son égérie...





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Arf, ça pourrait être sympa une AES à ski nautique...


Apple fait des portables étanches !!!
Et qui tiendra la borne Airport ?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2004)

je veux bien faire le router en pédalo, avec des bières qui trempent dans l'eau fraîches


----------



## sylko (31 Mars 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > Excellent les pubs Google!
> > Prochaine AES en Russie ou en Asie?
> >
> > Rencontre suisse
> ...



Des pubs Google sous les sujets!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Des pubs Google sous les sujets!



MDR jamais fait gaffe avant


----------



## ThePatrix (1 Avril 2004)

Trop géniale cette virée ! Je souffre juste du "syndrome Mitch". Outre les oreilles qui bourdonnent, je ressemble à un feu rouge...Raaaaaaa ! La crème solaire, c'est quand même une belle invention...
En tous les cas, c'était top. Je vois qu'une sortie ski nautique se prépare déjà. On ne perd pas de temps sur MacG !


----------



## ThePatrix (1 Avril 2004)

Un seul message !!! Impossible de se cacher sur MacG...Je crois que je vais tricher un peu pour faire grimper le compteur...Débutant ! La honte...Longue vie aux SAES !

ThePatrix, Peau-Rouge à ses heures...


----------



## iMax (1 Avril 2004)

ThePatrix a dit:
			
		

> Débutant ! La honte...



On dit Newbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (au passage, méfies-toi de Gribouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Pour ce qui est de l'AES à ski nautique, je n'ai fait qu'éfleurer cette possibilité qui pourrait être bien sympatique... A voir, donc


----------



## golf (1 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de l'AES à ski nautique...


Y a des lac en pente en Suisse ?
Je croyais que c'était une spécialité Belge ?!!!...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2004)

La Belgique ressemble plus qu'on ne pense à la Suisse.


----------



## golf (2 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La Belgique ressemble plus qu'on ne pense à la Suisse.


Oui mon petit Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ne serait ce pas "l'effet Chimay" !?!


----------



## c-66 (2 Avril 2004)

ThePatrix a dit:
			
		

> Trop géniale cette virée ! Je souffre juste du "syndrome Mitch". Outre les oreilles qui bourdonnent, je ressemble à un feu rouge...Raaaaaaa !



LOL, Patrice a même mué


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui mon petit Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peut-être.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2004)

Bon, Silvia est  iPodLoungée.


----------



## loudjena (2 Avril 2004)

> Excellent les pubs Google!
> Prochaine AES en Russie ou en Asie?
> 
> Rencontre suisse
> ...



Donc "MacGénérationVacancesChaudes.com" comming soon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et ça s'appelleras toujours des AES ou bien ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Silvia est  iPodLoungée.



A voté...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La Belgique ressemble plus qu'on ne pense à la Suisse.



Mais, heureusement pour elle, moins qu'on ne le croit !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Donc "MacGénérationVacancesChaudes.com" comming soon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je te laisse traduire


----------



## nektarfl (3 Avril 2004)

A l'appel de quoi???

J'ai mis un message lundi pour dire que je suis bien arrivé. C'est vrai, il n'y avait pas encore toutes les photos en ligne. 

De plus, je suis resté presque toute la semaine sans toucher à mon ordinateur, alors quand j'ai relevé mes mails ...... aïe aie aïe!!! plus de 500 conservés, sans compter ceuw qui sont partis directement à la poubelle.

En fait, j'ai été surpris, même pas mal aux jambes de la semaine!!! pourtant la marche était assez inhabituelle pour moi!!

A la prochaine!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2004)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> A l'appel de quoi???
> 
> J'ai mis un message lundi pour dire que je suis bien arrivé. C'est vrai, il n'y avait pas encore toutes les photos en ligne.  (...)



Oops... j'ai pas bien suivi...


----------



## emynona (4 Avril 2004)

Moi j'aimerai qu'on me dise enfin à quoi d'autre que ce mettre la tête entre copain peut bien servir une AES ?!
Hein sans dèc ?!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2004)

emynona a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerai qu'on me dise enfin à quoi d'autre que ce mettre la tête entre copain peut bien servir une AES ?!
> Hein sans dèc ?!



Tu veux savoir ce qu'est une AES?


----------



## c-66 (12 Avril 2004)

bon, moi j'aimerais savoir qqch d'important pour planifier mon été (oui déjà). C'est quand la prochaine SAES ? On ouvre un nouveau sujet pour parler de ça ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> bon, moi j'aimerais savoir qqch d'important pour planifier mon été (oui déjà). C'est quand la prochaine SAES ? On ouvre un nouveau sujet pour parler de ça ?



Bonne idée... d'autant plus que les idées d'AES futures fourmillent...


----------



## iMax (13 Avril 2004)

On pourrait se faire un karting une fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si on est assez, on peut même réserver la piste...


----------

